# New thread for recent losses TTC before the would have been due date...join me! :) xx



## bubbles82

Hi ladies...

I recently suffered an early loss, not sure how far I was due to crazy cycles beforehand, but I tested positive after a late AF at 16dpo, but at 20dpo I started getting bad cramps and bleeding heavily. So I think I was around 5 weeks.

I am finding it tough to deal with, but trying to stay positive and trying to take small comfort from at least now knowing I can get pregnant which I didn't know before after 6 months TTC and nothing, and that if it had to happen it happened early which should mean I can get back to normal cycles quicker, although of course it still breaks my heart that all this has happened. 

I know some people advise to wait a while before TTC, to give yourself chance to heal properly and have a normal cycle, but I don't feel like I have time to waste now I'm nearly 31 and don't know how many more losses I have to go through before my forever baby. I also don't want to wait for a full natural cycle when I have no idea how long that could be, so I'm going to TTC again straight away and hope I ovulate within the next few weeks. I personally think I need to focus on TTC again to help heal the hurt of the loss.

Anyway, now I've lost my Christmas BFP, I thought I'd set myself a new milestone to focus on, in achieving my next BFP before the would've been due date, which I believe was end of July/beginning of August next year. I saw there is already a thread for this, but it was started some time ago, and it seems to now be full of ladies who got their BFP and are expecting their babies in the next few weeks or months. So happy for them all, but thought a new thread was required for recent losses hoping to have some much needed luck and catch our rainbows! 

Who's with me?!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi Bubbles, 

Firstly, sorry for your loss. 

I've also recently had an early M/C at 7 weeks. I thought I was coping well with it (as well as you could expect under the circumstances anyway) but this morning I had to ring up and cancel my booking-in appointment and first scan (which would've been on Christmas eve). When the lady on the phone asked for a reason for the cancellations I told her I had a M/C and burst out crying. It was much harder than I thought it would be. My other half now wants to wait (until an undecided time) to try again. I don't really want to wait but I guess there is some sense in it especially if I'm not coping emotionally. 

My due date would have been the 9th July 2013. So it would be nice to aim to have a BFP by then. :winkwink:

All the best xx


----------



## bubbles82

Hi chick,

Really sorry for your loss too, I can imagine how hard it was having to cancel those appointments. Fortunately I didn't even get that far, in a way it's like I expected a loss and I didn't even bother making a doctors appointment when I started getting positive tests. 

Hope you start to feel better soon, it probably is best to wait to TTC again until you feel fully ready, it's such a personal choice, I just feel like it's best for me to keep focusing on the future to get me through the difficult times now, I have to stay positive that I will get my sticky bean soon, and it feels like the sooner I get back to it, the sooner that day will be. I know that may sound strange but it's different for everyone I guess.

Some days I think I'm totally fine about it then it suddenly hits me when I'm not expecting it, and I suddenly cry a lot and feel physically heartbroken, then I wonder if that's silly when my loss was so early, but a loss is a loss and you still imagine that baby and love it as soon as you see those two lines, I think I grieve for our dreams that have been so suddenly snatched away as much as the little person we lost.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

You're right, every individual feels differently about when to start TTC again after a M/C. I can totally understand why'd you want to hurry up and get back on the horse (erm, so to speak) and I hope it's not too long before you get your sticky bean. :flower:

Feeling heartbroken is definitely not silly, no matter how early your loss was. Like you say, the moment you see those two little lines your whole world changes as does your outlook on life. 

It was only a week between finding out I was pregnant and losing the baby but in that short time we'd got so excited - thinking about family holidays, our first Christmas as a threesome, baby names etc. etc. I could go on.... 

So, it is crushing - never feel silly for feeling that way. :winkwink:

The fact you care so much shows that you're gonna be a great mum one day. 

I've got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## AZBabyDust

Hey Bubbles, I am with you!! So sorry for your loss, they are so tough to go through especially before the holidays! :hugs: I also don't want to wait a full natural cycle to TTC again. In my opinion it could take 2 months for my cycle to come back and frankly I am too impatient LOL :haha: I'm not sure I'll use OPK's because I would have no clue when to start using them but once I finish bleeding I will definitely be jumping my SO's bones! 

I was due in July and I'm hoping to have a BFP before then! 

Sticky baby dust to all of us girls!! 

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls, it means a lot to have support from those who actually know what it's like to go through this.
I wish noone had to though.
I don't want to get myself all stressed out over OPKs when I know it could take weeks to see a positive now, and I never saw a positive my BFP cycle when I was using OPKs every day two or three times, but obviously I did ovulate! Will probably give them a try at some point but will hopefully be able to rely on EWCM first! 
Good luck to you both, I really hope all our sticky beans are just around the corner.


----------



## AZBabyDust

Yeah OPK's really helped me and were spot on and temping confirmed that they were accurate. But after a m/c I have no idea if they will be reliable, especially since I don't think my HCG is down to zero yet. Ugh! So frustrating! I'm still going to BD as much as my SO will allow until I confirm O this month LOL. That is why i LOVE charting!


----------



## bubbles82

I'm a big fan of charting too, really helps make sense since my cycles went crazy! I was going to have a break from temping but I miss it and I don't want gaps in my chart when they might help me figure out O!


----------



## AZBabyDust

LOL that's exactly what I was thinking! At first I was like, no I won't chart until I'm done bleeding and my HCG is down to 0. Then I was like, I HAVE TO CHART! What if I O and BD around that time and didn't know and caught the egg?! :haha: I might be addicted to charting and I am a POAS addict! But I feel that women who go through all these measures to track their cycles and ovulation are more aware of themselves and whether something feels right or not. Knowing when you O'd gives you a better idea of your likelihood of pregnancy and when you could expect a reliable test! Thumbs up for charting :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

Definitely! I only decided to have a break as I hate the 5am alarm, but I'm so used to it I've been waking up around then anyway!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello ladies. I am so sorry for ur loss. I got my bfp last Saturday and yesterday morning had really bad cramps and started spotting. I was wondering if this is how a mc starts?


----------



## bubbles82

schultzie18 said:


> Hello ladies. I am so sorry for ur loss. I got my bfp last Saturday and yesterday morning had really bad cramps and started spotting. I was wondering if this is how a mc starts?

Hi,

It can be but I know some people get some spotting and cramping and everything is fine. With mine the bad cramps and spotting were followed quite quickly by heavy bleeding. Hope things turn out ok for you.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi schultzie18,

I had brown/pink spotting for a few days in a row (no cramps at this point) and then after that a full day of extremely painful cramps (felt more like contractions) with lots of heavy bleeding. 

A little spotting and cramping is normal in early pregnancy so just see how it goes. I hope all is OK for you. 

x


----------



## Starry Night

schultzie18 said:


> Hello ladies. I am so sorry for ur loss. I got my bfp last Saturday and yesterday morning had really bad cramps and started spotting. I was wondering if this is how a mc starts?

I have had spotting in all of my pregnancies. Two ended in miscarriage and one ended with my son. I did miscarry my son's twin but I had a complication that made me bleed throughout my pregnancy even after the loss. So bleeding isn't necessarily a bad sign. If it gets worse go get checked out. I hope it's "just one of those things" and that your baby is fine. :hugs:

I think I want to join this thread too. I joined the other one but everyone over there is pregnant already and it's hard not to be a bit jealous.

I really hope to be pregnant with my rainbow by the end of May! However, this time around I don't want to put too much pressure on myself. Last time, the drive to be pregnant before my due date was too much and drove me kind of crazy. I did get pregnant before my due date but lost my son's twin just days before the first angel's due date. It made things emotionally straining.


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck chick! I'm also trying not to put pressure on myself, but also need to look forward and try to move on from how things are now. I would also love a BFP by the end of May as that is my first wedding anniversary and a year since we started TTC, and I stupidly thought I'd have a baby at home by then.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

Reaching the one year mark is hard. I remember how crushed I felt when I reached that awful milestone. DH had pointed out that I had gotten pregnant within that time but it just wasn't the same. I told him that I didn't want to get pregnant for the sake of being pregnant. I wanted to be pregnant so I could have a baby! Not get pregnant then miscarry. :nope:

By next May it will have been one year of TTC for #2. It's also the anniversary of when DH proposed but it's also the anniversary of when I had to say good-bye to my second-angel (her 2nd birthday is on Monday:cry:).


----------



## MirandaH

I am sorry for everyone's losses. I would like to join. I was going to join the other thread, but didn't because of the reasons listed here. My due date would have been July 22, 2013, but it was not meant to be. I also have a very rough history where stickiness is concerned, but I do have children, so I know it can happen. I am pretty sure that we are out for this month, and know we are out for next month as well, unless something drastically changes, due to a trip that OH has to make that will have him away at Christmas. :cry: 

The week after I lost this last baby, my sister-in-law announced she was pregnant at Thanksgiving dinner, and she is due the week before I would have been, so I really feel like I need to get this show on the road ASAP so I don't lose my mind when she has her baby. I am really happy for them, but it is just painful knowing how close our little cousins would have been. 

Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi Miranda,

*big Hugs* 

My would've been due date was also in July 2013.

It's difficult when those around you become pregnant. My supervisor is currently 5 months pregnant so not a day goes by at work without some baby talk. I just have to grin a bear in it. :( 

Let's hope you get your sticky bean soon! x


----------



## VeraLynn

After going on here to find how soon everyone waited TTC after their MC, saw this thread and would like to join also. Just want to say sorry for all your losses as I miscarried this week and I also would've been due in July. 

This pregnancy wasn't planned at all, and it had definitely been awhile as my daughter is 9 now. But I was really excited as this would've been me and my bf's first together and the loss made me realize that even though I was unsure about it before we had even found out, that really in my heart do want another child. Plus it was nice to not hear my daughter bug me about giving her a baby sister for this past month or so, as she had been bugging me about it for the past 4 years!

I'm still bleeding a bit and I go for my follow up appointment next week, so I'm hoping the dr tells me everything's ok. I do want to wait for my AF to come just to make sure my cycle goes back to normal. Bf wants to wait a bit longer, but either way hopefully I'll BFP way before July hits. 

:hugs: to all you ladies on here and good thoughts all around!


----------



## Starry Night

Mirand and Vera - I'm so sorry for your losses. I really hope you get your sticky rainbows soon!


----------



## bubbles82

Hi to all the new ladies, so sorry for each of your losses, and best of luck to one and all for those beautiful rainbows, we're all a day closer to them now than we were yesterday! :) xx


----------



## AZBabyDust

Ok! So it has been a few days since I've posted here - I had a Dr.s appt on the 6th to see how my miscarriage was progressing and my OB ended up scheduling me for a D&C because an ultrasound confirmed my placenta was SUPER thick! So Thursday night I had the surgery and now here I am on Sunday, feeling kind of sick but happy to be on the tail end of this experience. 

One thing I want to add! My OB told me that Doctors "USED" to recommend waiting a few cycles before trying again, but told me that some Swedish researchers actually did a study on couples trying to conceive and put them in control groups with some trying right away, others in 3 months, and others in 6 months. The couples that tried straight away had a greater success and pregnancy rate! So my Dr. said absolutely go ahead and try again as soon as we are emotionally ready (which is NOW! haha I want to be pregnant NOW!). He said I would most likely O in 2 to 4 weeks so I am charting and bought my OPK's. My temp this morning confirmed I am at my pre-O normal temp so I am ready to get BD'ing and get my BFP! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck AZ! Glad you're on the other side of it all now. I can't make any sense of my temps, they were so low yesterday and were taken two hours later than normal so should've been higher if anything. I wondered if they were just getting quickly back to pre O temps ready to go again, but they shot back up again today, and I seem to have had every possible kind of CM all in one day!


----------



## AZBabyDust

Bubbles - UGH! Talk about confusing!! It's such a pain going through this because even though we are ready to try again, it's really hard to determine where our bodies are at with our hormone levels, CM etc. Even though I feel kind of sick today, I actually woke up thinking about BD'ing! I thought maybe I'm feeling frisky because I might be going to O soon, but I think it's way too early yet! Pesky TTC problems!


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Ladies!

I too would love to join this thread! I had my first miscarriage on 10/15/12 with my first pregnancy. I stopped bleeding about 8 days later and my hubby and I decided to begin BDing the moment he returned home from a work trip on 11/8/12. Because this was 3 wks after my miscarriage so I believe we missed my O+ days but at that point I wasn't using OPK's. (Everyone who I have known to get pregnant right after a miscarriage does so by BDing 2 wks after their miscarriage started). Then, AF arrived on 10/24/12 and thank goodness was light and short. (Unlike the info I had read on what your first AF would be like after a miscarriage.)

I started using OPK's exactly 10 days after AF started, (CD1) and that same night I got a smiley face! So we BD'd that night but I feel like that may have been too late? Has anyone become pregnant if they BD'd on the day they ovulated? Or do you have to BD a few days before hand?

Either way we are still trying and I plan to test on Christmas Day! Wish me luck!

Lots of baby dust spread across this entire thread! :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

BSelck24 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I too would love to join this thread! I had my first miscarriage on 10/15/12 with my first pregnancy. I stopped bleeding about 8 days later and my hubby and I decided to begin BDing the moment he returned home from a work trip on 11/8/12. Because this was 3 wks after my miscarriage so I believe we missed my O+ days but at that point I wasn't using OPK's. (Everyone who I have known to get pregnant right after a miscarriage does so by BDing 2 wks after their miscarriage started). Then, AF arrived on 10/24/12 and thank goodness was light and short. (Unlike the info I had read on what your first AF would be like after a miscarriage.)
> 
> I started using OPK's exactly 10 days after AF started, (CD1) and that same night I got a smiley face! So we BD'd that night but I feel like that may have been too late? Has anyone become pregnant if they BD'd on the day they ovulated? Or do you have to BD a few days before hand?
> 
> Either way we are still trying and I plan to test on Christmas Day! Wish me luck!
> 
> Lots of baby dust spread across this entire thread! :dust:

Hi, so sorry for your loss. I just wanted to say that your timing sounds great, the smiley face shows your LH surge just before ovulation, not the ovulation actually happening, so it's the best time to BD when you get the smiley face! Fingers crossed you caught that egg an it's a sticky one :)


----------



## bubbles82

AZBabyDust said:


> Bubbles - UGH! Talk about confusing!! It's such a pain going through this because even though we are ready to try again, it's really hard to determine where our bodies are at with our hormone levels, CM etc. Even though I feel kind of sick today, I actually woke up thinking about BD'ing! I thought maybe I'm feeling frisky because I might be going to O soon, but I think it's way too early yet! Pesky TTC problems!

I keep feeling sick too, and I know from previous cycles since coming off BCP I got nausea at O time. I really think it's too soon for me to be O'ing anytime soon though, my cycles had got so long before, and I'm sure the loss would've just made them worse. I want to use OPKs again at some point but keep forgetting to reduce my fluid intake and hold my pee! 
I have to have surgery on Thursday and I'm worried that could delay my ovulation even longer :(


----------



## AZBabyDust

bubbles82 said:


> AZBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles - UGH! Talk about confusing!! It's such a pain going through this because even though we are ready to try again, it's really hard to determine where our bodies are at with our hormone levels, CM etc. Even though I feel kind of sick today, I actually woke up thinking about BD'ing! I thought maybe I'm feeling frisky because I might be going to O soon, but I think it's way too early yet! Pesky TTC problems!
> 
> I keep feeling sick too, and I know from previous cycles since coming off BCP I got nausea at O time. I really think it's too soon for me to be O'ing anytime soon though, my cycles had got so long before, and I'm sure the loss would've just made them worse. I want to use OPKs again at some point but keep forgetting to reduce my fluid intake and hold my pee!
> I have to have surgery on Thursday and I'm worried that could delay my ovulation even longer :(Click to expand...

Awww shoot well good luck with your surgery! Praying for your fast recovery! I'm not sure if it will delay O but you might not feel up to BD'ing! I also hate having to hold my pee to use OPK's, but I feel like I'd be in the dark without them! I'm taking Maca and Royal Jelly to regulate my cycles and I'm wondering if I'm going to O sooner rather than later this time around. Guess we'll have to wait and find out!

BSelck - your timing sounds good! Once you get a positive OPK you should BD for the next 3 days!! GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks AZ. I used to be a big fan of OPKs but I worry I'll make myself ill holding my pee and not drinking for so long when I can sometimes be using them for weeks at a time! Also put me off them a bit when I never got a positive at all last cycle even though I tested two or three times a day, although it was a batch I didn't trust anyway that I was using in the end. I was really hoping to just be able to rely on CM and CP for the first warning signs but not so sure they're going to help me this time!


----------



## bubbles82

Think my new batch of OPKs are dodgy too... They have bright pink handles and I've only seen green or blue ones before. Thought I'd test with FMU this morning which I would normally avoid, but not so great at holding it lately as I keep forgetting, so tried FMU today and even the control line is faint!

My temp is still all over the place too :(


----------



## Maze

I am so sorry for everyone's loss. It's a difficult thing that no one should have to go through, and yet so many of us do. :(

I lost just under two weeks ago and have been committed to trying right away ever since. This is my second confirmed pregnancy to end in miscarriage (I have had others when I was younger that were not confirmed by a doctor prior to bleeding.) After my first one, by the second cycle I had conceived my daughter. I found it really helped me, to have a child growing happily in my belly on my original due date. It also makes it easier knowing that if my first miscarriage had gone to term my daughter wouldn't exist. It gives the first one a bit of a purpose to me, like the daughter I do have was simply fated to be and I couldn't imagine a world without her. 

Would very much like that to be the case again.

Though a part of my heart will always belong to my angels. 

I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon. <3


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Maze :)

That's a lovely way to think of your daughter, I'm a big believer in fate which is one of the reasons I want to get my rainbow baby before my due date too.


----------



## Starry Night

Maze said:


> I am so sorry for everyone's loss. It's a difficult thing that no one should have to go through, and yet so many of us do. :(
> 
> I lost just under two weeks ago and have been committed to trying right away ever since. This is my second confirmed pregnancy to end in miscarriage (I have had others when I was younger that were not confirmed by a doctor prior to bleeding.) After my first one, by the second cycle I had conceived my daughter. I found it really helped me, to have a child growing happily in my belly on my original due date. It also makes it easier knowing that if my first miscarriage had gone to term my daughter wouldn't exist. It gives the first one a bit of a purpose to me, like the daughter I do have was simply fated to be and I couldn't imagine a world without her.
> 
> Would very much like that to be the case again.
> 
> Though a part of my heart will always belong to my angels.
> 
> I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon. <3

I feel the same way about the sense of purpose to the first loss when you get pregnant again before your expected due date. Every time I get overwhelmed by longings for my first angel I remember that I could not have my son if I had kept her. I sort of feel the same about my son's twin. It was a troubled pregnancy start to end and I think my body would never have supported both babies. One had to go if the other had any chance of surviving. At least, that's how I choose to see it.

I'm sorry for all of your losses.:hugs:


----------



## Maze

I am glad that I'm not alone in feeling that way, I worry sometimes that it could be misunderstood, like I am looking to replace my losses or something. It truly is an emotional roller coaster... TTCing after a loss seems full of hope, doubt, excitement, fear, guilt and eventual happiness. It takes a strong person! That's for sure. 

We're all very strong women indeed. :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

How is everyone?

I still feel like I'm miles away from O and even further from that rainbow, but as I always say, I'm a day closer than I was yesterday, that goes for all of us! :)

I started OPKs again today even though it's probably ridiculously early. The ones I'm using are different to any I've used before and the control line seems really faint. Will keep going with them and see if I decide they're ok or not, will probably end up buying more but it's hard to find the same ones again when I get my ICs on eBay! Can't make any sense of my temps still so need to try OPKs to boost my chances of catching this next egg!


----------



## MirandaH

Hi again everyone! AF arrived today, two days later than expected, which pushed my projected O date to Christmas. With any luck, I can make the long drive out of town to where OH will be in time to catch the eggy. That would be the best present I could possibly ask for. This is my first AF since the loss, so I am not surprised that it was later than expected. I went out today and got my OPKs and we will be trying Preseed and Softcups this cycle in the hopes of increasing our chances of catching fast. This is our third cycle TTC. OH is very impatient and the chemical made me just as impatient as he is. Wishing all of you lots of luck!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maze

I just entered into my target window of potential fertility. (11-16th) So I am BDing every other day... and literally right before I go to sleep so I don't have to move all night. I know there is no real proof that it helps but... it worked last month, we got pregnant right away. So here is hoping that it works out! I am going to keep BDing after the calculator projected date because I suspect I am a late ovulator. (I have been BDing for a few days now too.) I bought OPKs but I apparently didn't purchase enough to really accurately predict ovulation. Which kinda sucks. I might have to buy some more before I run out.... Just as I wrote that I got a ridiculously sharp pain in my right side. Weird. 


Anyway, fingers crossed my efforts will turn out. 


What kind of methods do you guys use? Do you guys stay in bed after BD, or elevate? Or just continue on with you day/night? Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## Starry Night

We normally BD before bed. I guess that's just how we do things. lol I try to wait a couple minutes before going to the bathroom afterwards but otherwise I don't do anything too special. I have no idea if the different tricks work or not. I think I tried them when TTC my first angel but I never conceived those cycles. All three of my pregnancies were conceived on months I thought I was 'out' for sure due to timing issues, etc.

We try to BD every other day during my fertile window though sometimes we throw a couple extra efforts in between if the mood is right.:winkwink:


----------



## Megan1986

Back to the TTC game! Had a D&C on November 1. AF has been for the past 5 days, and was really light but is slowing down and now we get to start trying again. :)


----------



## bubbles82

Maze - I also try stay in bed afterwards and not sure if it makes any difference but makes me feel better about it! Worked last time so I don't want to start gettin straight up just in case!

Megan - good luck :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies!! I know most of you from other threads! But here is my story in a nutshell... 

I found out on Oct 4th that there was no baby in the sac (blighted ovum?) and had my m/c induced on Oct 9th.. My m/c lasted FOREVER.. but finally my HCG was down to negative levels the week after thanksgiving. Last week I decided to go into the doctor as I was still spotting, and they gave me Provera to kick start my system. I will be taking my last pill on sunday, and my period should start right after that.. Then I plan on TTCing. 

My EDD would of been May 9th. I would LOVE to have my BFP by that date :)


----------



## Starry Night

My angel was a May baby too. My EDD was May 24th.

See my doctor on Friday. I'm hoping to get some clarification from my u/s results. I'm also going to remind him he said he'd refer me to a specialist in order to investigate my miscarriages. I still plan on TTC right away though.


----------



## BSelck24

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies!! I know most of you from other threads! But here is my story in a nutshell...
> 
> I found out on Oct 4th that there was no baby in the sac (blighted ovum?) and had my m/c induced on Oct 9th.. My m/c lasted FOREVER.. but finally my HCG was down to negative levels the week after thanksgiving. Last week I decided to go into the doctor as I was still spotting, and they gave me Provera to kick start my system. I will be taking my last pill on sunday, and my period should start right after that.. Then I plan on TTCing.
> 
> My EDD would of been May 9th. I would LOVE to have my BFP by that date :)

Aloha Aknqtpie! 

My EDD would have been May 2nd. So I'm right there with ya gurl! I'm sorry you have had such a long, drawn out miscarriage experience BUT I am glad that you are taking Provera to get your system back in gear! 

Maze-

I too have often wondered what little tricks in the bedroom ladies do in order to be sure they conceive during that fertile period! My previous pregnancy was a surprise so I wasn't doing anything special, but now I too am staying in bed after sex in order to stay horizontal! Hope we all get that BFP very soon!


----------



## Maze

Staying in bed seems to be a common trick then! I was wondering if I was not a little crazy for doing it religiously while TTCing. 

Augh, I had an awful day today. I had to go for my follow-up ultrasound to make sure everything was as it should be, and to pass time I took my little one to playgroup. The only women there were pregnant, all with their third child... and to make it even weirder, both of them had brought their daughters who are also named Sophie. So I had to sit there and listen to them talking about Sophie getting to be a big sister etc. it was all they wanted to talk about. It was all I could do not to shrink into the floor.


----------



## Megan1986

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies!! I know most of you from other threads! But here is my story in a nutshell...
> 
> I found out on Oct 4th that there was no baby in the sac (blighted ovum?) and had my m/c induced on Oct 9th.. My m/c lasted FOREVER.. but finally my HCG was down to negative levels the week after thanksgiving. Last week I decided to go into the doctor as I was still spotting, and they gave me Provera to kick start my system. I will be taking my last pill on sunday, and my period should start right after that.. Then I plan on TTCing.
> 
> My EDD would of been May 9th. I would LOVE to have my BFP by that date :)

Sad we are here together :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Maze & BSelck - When I got my BFP I used preseed and would lay in bed for 15-20 minutes before getting up. But I have read a bunch that said this doesn't matter. Who knows though :)

Megan - Me too :(


----------



## Megan1986

When I got my BFP we had given up on all of the methods I was reading. We decided that it would happen when it was supposed to. We will go the same route this time.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm going with the lotsa sex method... But will also be temping.


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> *I'm going with the lotsa sex method*... But will also be temping.

:laugh2:

That's pretty much our run-to over here. 

Only 2 more days until my doctor's appointment. I'm really hoping for good news from my blood and ultrasound results. Last night I dreamed that the doctor told me my hcg never reached zero and was going up (in a bad way). It was so awful.


----------



## whigfield

Sorry for everyone's losses. :cry:

Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of an 11 week miscarriage (was due July 1st 2013) and would like to start trying as soon as it's over. I really want to be pregnant before July next year.


----------



## Maze

whigfield said:


> Sorry for everyone's losses. :cry:
> 
> Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of an 11 week miscarriage (was due July 1st 2013) and would like to start trying as soon as it's over. I really want to be pregnant before July next year.

I am so sorry for what you're going through, what a terrible thing to experience. I could not imagine. You're very strong for wanting to try right away, I hope your cycle finds itself in a timely fashion so that you can get that rainbow BFP. :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

whigfield said:


> Sorry for everyone's losses. :cry:
> 
> Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of an 11 week miscarriage (was due July 1st 2013) and would like to start trying as soon as it's over. I really want to be pregnant before July next year.

Really sorry for your loss :(

The more the merrier, welcome to the thread, I hope your beautiful rainbow comes very soon x


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Whigfield... I am sorry for your loss :( 


AFM - Today = crampiness... the provera is doing its thing, but I don't officially have Day 1 until Monday... which is my first day off of it. Oh well.


----------



## goddess25

Can I join this thread too ladies. I just had my 3rd miscarriage at 6w and I am also not waiting till my cycle comes back again. I have already started the process of DTD and will continue, I am also not charting or doing OPKS. I am not sure if I will even OV post miscarriage but I do hear that your fertility can be much higher. I am 38 soon to be 39 and cant really afford to wait around either, I just want to get on with it.

I have had pains in my Left ovary over the past few days but have not really noticed a change in my CM at all. 

Hoping to be pregnant again soon and be close to giving birth at the actual dd which was 25 July.


----------



## goddess25

whigfield said:


> Sorry for everyone's losses. :cry:
> 
> Would it be okay for me to join? I am currently in the middle of an 11 week miscarriage (was due July 1st 2013) and would like to start trying as soon as it's over. I really want to be pregnant before July next year.

Whigfield I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I saw your posts alot on the July thread that I don't follow anymore and was hoping that everything would be ok for you. :hugs:


----------



## Maze

Got a positive OPK today! And so the waiting begins...


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo!! You shouldn't be waiting.. you should be :sex:


----------



## Starry Night

Get busy, Maze! woo-hoo! lol

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry that you have to come to the TTCaL forums but we're happy to be here to support you. I hope we all get our sticky BFPs really soon!

My doctor's appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I'm really hoping to hear that my hcg is down to zero and that my uterus is cleared up of all tissues from my miscarriage.


----------



## Maze

Yes of course there will be BDing :winkwink:

But it also signals the beginning of the wait, in a way. The countdown to being able to test.


----------



## mrs momo

hi im new here and i just want to say that im very sorry for your loss,my 1year old daughter died this april and i how it feels...but just know u will get thru this and you will get stronger from it...and me and my other half we've decieded to try again...i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MirandaH

I am having the weirdest AF ever. This is the first one since my chemical and it only lasted (initially) 2 days. Then on CD 3, OH and I DTD and while we were doing it I started lightly bleeding again and had terrible cramps afterwards. I mean, doubled over cramps. Then by the next morning (yesterday) it was all gone again. So last night we DTD again and I started bleeding again in the middle of it...A LOT, but no cramps at all and this morning it is all gone again. I have no idea what is going on. 

I also decided to start OPKs as soon as AF was gone, so I took one yesterday and it was negative, but VERY dark negative. I am only CD 5 now. :wacko: So confused. I am going to take another one today and see what happens.


----------



## Maze

mrs momo said:


> hi im new here and i just want to say that im very sorry for your loss,my 1year old daughter died this april and i how it feels...but just know u will get thru this and you will get stronger from it...and me and my other half we've decieded to try again...i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!:thumbup:

Your 1 year old?? I am so very sorry. How terrible. You have my deepest sympathies. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

mrs momo said:


> hi im new here and i just want to say that im very sorry for your loss,my 1year old daughter died this april and i how it feels...but just know u will get thru this and you will get stronger from it...and me and my other half we've decieded to try again...i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!:thumbup:

Welcome, and I'm so sorry for your loss. That sounds like my worst nightmare and yet you seem so strong and positive. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## bubbles82

mrs momo said:


> hi im new here and i just want to say that im very sorry for your loss,my 1year old daughter died this april and i how it feels...but just know u will get thru this and you will get stronger from it...and me and my other half we've decieded to try again...i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!:thumbup:

So sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking. A well and truly deserved rainbow hopefully on it's way for you very soon x


----------



## MirandaH

mrs momo said:


> hi im new here and i just want to say that im very sorry for your loss,my 1year old daughter died this april and i how it feels...but just know u will get thru this and you will get stronger from it...and me and my other half we've decieded to try again...i wish you the best of luck!!!!!!:thumbup:

I talked to you on your other thread, but again, I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost a pair of twins to preterm labor at 24 weeks and delivered them and had to say goodbye, but I cannot begin to imagine what you have been through. I really hope that you get your rainbow soon. You will find lots of help and support here. :hugs:


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join this thread. I was 10 weeks pregnant when I had my mc Nov 1. I bled heavily the first couple weeks, then mid/light spotting through the end of Nov. I think af started Dec 1, and I've been using opk's since Dec 10 but no O so far...I'm not sure what's going on cycle wise but plan to keep DTD until it hopefully happens again SOON lol

GL to all of us! :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Had my doctor's appointment today. As of Monday my hcg was 6 so that's practically at zero (anything under 5 is not pregnant) and I should be lower than that by now. Also, my ultrasound from the same date was completely clear. He said to wait 2 to 3 months to start TTC but uh....DH and I are just going to wait for AF. It takes me several months to conceive anyways.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay! Glad you are down to non existent numbers! :)


----------



## Meli_H

Starry,
FINALLY your numbers go down :happydance:

If I remember correctly, you and I weren't too far off from each other? (I was 10 wks when I mc 11/1).

Did your dr say why he wants you to wait 2-3 mos before ttc? I'm with you-forget that! I'd start TTC, like, yesterday lol


----------



## Starry Night

Meli_H said:


> Starry,
> FINALLY your numbers go down :happydance:
> 
> If I remember correctly, you and I weren't too far off from each other? (I was 10 wks when I mc 11/1).
> 
> Did your dr say why he wants you to wait 2-3 mos before ttc? I'm with you-forget that! I'd start TTC, like, yesterday lol

Yah. By my calculations I should have been 11ish weeks when the mmc was diagnosed on November 2 but baby never measured past 6 weeks.

As soon as we were out the door I turned to DH and said, "We're not waiting 3 months."

He said, "Yeah, I know". :haha: He's actually really anxious to TTC again too. He sorta pushed me into TTC#2 in the first place


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! We decided to go with a D&C which is scheduled for Monday. Did anyone here have one and start trying straight after? I know it makes your lining thin but I figured if it's too thin, then baby won't implant anyway, right? :wacko:


----------



## aknqtpie

My friend started trying 2 weeks after hers and got pregnant.


----------



## Starry Night

Now that I know my hcg is down at zero and I haven't bled in over a week I just want to be TTC so badly! But I'm getting some moles removed next week so I just have to wait. It's less than a week now. Patience is not a virtue of mine. :blush: DH is the sort to not let my cheat or break a resolve and I can't exactly go ahead without him.


----------



## Meli_H

Starry Night said:


> Now that I know my hcg is down at zero and I haven't bled in over a week I just want to be TTC so badly! But I'm getting some moles removed next week so I just have to wait. It's less than a week now. Patience is not a virtue of mine. :blush: DH is the sort to not let my cheat or break a resolve and I can't exactly go ahead without him.

*Starry,*
I'm with you!
Patience has never been a virtue of mine, ever! Talk about instant gratification....that's me! Although you're not ttc right at the moment, are you using opk's to at least know what's going on?

darn those dh's with their practicality, discipline and principles LOL! Mine is the same way....although I know it's always for the best, it's still annoying, isn't it :growlmad:

It's a good think that we can't exactly move forward on babymaking without men, right? We def wouldn't put up with any lip from then, if we didnt need them! J/K!


----------



## Starry Night

I don't use OPKs. I just have no desire. I have an obsessive personality and I feel they would add to the madness. And they seem annoying. I hate peeing on a stick. It seems so base. LOL

I go by my ovulation symptoms to try and figure out where in my cycle I am. I have irregular cycles so I base my fertile window on the averages of previous cycles. For instance, after my son was born almost every cycle was 40 days to the day but I had one 43 day cycle and one 50. So I would look on the calendar and figure out what date would be 14 days before my next AF. With 10 days difference between various cycle lengths that meant I had a 10 day window that I was likely to ovulate in.

Kind of sounds convoluted when I write it down but it is actually rather basic. I also try to BD when I get ov signs (ewcm, pinching cramps, mid-cycle spotting, etc) and do some extra BD'ing the following week as sometimes actual ov and the signs don't always line up.

I've gotten pregnant within 6 months for each of my pregnancies so I figure it's a working system. I'd probably temp and use OPKs once I get past a year though.


----------



## aknqtpie

I totally understand not wanting to wait!!! Today is my last provera pill.. so tomorrow I am officially CD1... and hopefully that did the trick and everything levels out!! :) FX'd for January BFPs!!!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Is anyone still waiting for for the their first AF after their M/C? Mine still has no sign of showing up any time soon. :(


----------



## bubbles82

tinyfootsteps said:


> Is anyone still waiting for for the their first AF after their M/C? Mine still has no sign of showing up any time soon. :(

I'm only CD16 after mine and know I haven't ovulated yet, so no idea how long this cycle is going to be.


----------



## VeraLynn

tinyfootsteps said:


> Is anyone still waiting for for the their first AF after their M/C? Mine still has no sign of showing up any time soon. :(

I was going to but then I thought I was starting to ovulate because had some CM going on for a couple days and that's usually how I know I'm close to that point. Didn't want to miss out on a good opportunity, so me and the bf were trying all weekend. 

Unfortunately though, I guess I was completely wrong as today it seems like it's gone down to nothing now. I was expecting to have a lot more CM and be my OV day either today or tomorrow. So looking like the M/C has made my cycle all whacky. Definitely bummed me out to say the least.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

VeraLynn said:


> tinyfootsteps said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for for the their first AF after their M/C? Mine still has no sign of showing up any time soon. :(
> 
> I was going to but then I thought I was starting to ovulate because had some CM going on for a couple days and that's usually how I know I'm close to that point. Didn't want to miss out on a good opportunity, so me and the bf were trying all weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately though, I guess I was completely wrong as today it seems like it's gone down to nothing now. I was expecting to have a lot more CM and be my OV day either today or tomorrow. So looking like the M/C has made my cycle all whacky. Definitely bummed me out to say the least.Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean, I had CM about 2 weeks after my MC but it only lasted for 2 days, thought that must've meant I'd ovulated soon after but then I've had more CM since, again for only a couple of days and now I'm mega confused. I just want AF to get here now so I have some idea of what's going on!


----------



## aknqtpie

CD1 today! :happydance: ... Here is to hoping the provera did it's trick and I am back on normal schedule!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies would you mind if i join you?

I had a mmc @ 9 wks with a scan showing 5 wk blighted ovum.i had a medically managed mc the following wk at the start of nov.got my first af today-was really hoping for a xmas miracle but wasnt to be.

Have dodgy ov and had been using opk however the month i got pg nothing showed on them!!am thinking of investing in the cb fert monitor.does any one else use it.like the idea of smiley faces rather than working out how light/dark a line is.


----------



## bubbles82

Hi nessaw, welcome to the thread, the more the merrier!
Sorry for your loss, good luck with finding your rainbow!

Last cycle was my first BFP and the first month I never got a positive on OPKs too! Do you mean the Clearblue fertility monitor or the Clearblue digital OPKs? I got a box of the digital OPKs with the smiley faces and they are so much easier but of course expensive! I just bought a box of 20 and just use them to confirm any potential cheap tests that look like they might be positive. The box of 20 has lasted me over 6 months so far as I just stock up on the cheap tests for most of my cycle and have only needed to use the smileys a few times.


----------



## VeraLynn

tinyfootsteps said:


> VeraLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyfootsteps said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for for the their first AF after their M/C? Mine still has no sign of showing up any time soon. :(
> 
> I was going to but then I thought I was starting to ovulate because had some CM going on for a couple days and that's usually how I know I'm close to that point. Didn't want to miss out on a good opportunity, so me and the bf were trying all weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately though, I guess I was completely wrong as today it seems like it's gone down to nothing now. I was expecting to have a lot more CM and be my OV day either today or tomorrow. So looking like the M/C has made my cycle all whacky. Definitely bummed me out to say the least.Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I had CM about 2 weeks after my MC but it only lasted for 2 days, thought that must've meant I'd ovulated soon after but then I've had more CM since, again for only a couple of days and now I'm mega confused. I just want AF to get here now so I have some idea of what's going on!Click to expand...


Yeah I would love to know what's going on right now also. I have my follow up appointment tomorrow, so I'm hoping the dr can give me some more insight into if I am moving along, but I doubt she'll be able too.

Figure that I'm just going to keep BDing until I either get a BFP or my AF. One of them has to happen at some point so we'll just see which one I get!


----------



## nessaw

Hey bubble.have just investigated and have plumped for the fert monitor.i used cheap opks which didnt always show ov.and what with my cd21 showing no iv but my pg showing some i think i'll go down that route.didnt realise the smileys were only on the digi opks.have just ordered the monitor and it should be here before xmas.presume i can start it with the next af-if there is one! Have got some cheap opks to use this month and think i'll just enjoy the xmas merriment and spontaneous bding.we are also at in laws for 3 days post xmas which cd affect fertlie days poss.x


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, nessaw! I hope you sort everything out with your OPKs and enjoy your holidays!

AFM - less than a week until I get to start TTC again! I don't think I'll have a chance before AF shows up. I'm pretty sure I ov'd about a week ago already but doesn't matter. The condoms are coming off! (tmi...but what on this board isn't tmi?)


----------



## Megan1986

How is everyone doing?


----------



## bubbles82

Hi Megan, I'm good thanks how are you? Feel like I've been waiting forever to O, CD17 and temp still a bit up and down, no fertile signs!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

YAY! - AF finally arrived today (never thought I'd be so happy to say that).


----------



## bubbles82

I finally have EWCM today, so excited! But my DH is away at the moment so not sure when I'll get to BD!


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling really blah. Yesterday found out an old childhood friend has passed away. Wasn't close anymore but still am in touch with the family. And then found out another colleague passed away as well so a depressing day. I've been really depressed and felt obsessed with death lately so this string of bad news in a single day has left me really down. I'm not in the mood to BD at ALL and DH's touches feel so unwelcome. Not a good thing when I hope to start TTC in two days. :(


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry to hear your sad news chick. I find it really difficult to deal with death too, I think it's because I've lost so many people now who've gone far too soon, a lot in terrible accidents. It seems rare in my family for people to just get old. Hope you start to feel better soon :(


----------



## missjames90

Hi all sorry for your losses. I had my mc on 11/10/12 at 11 weeks 5 days. It was my first pregnancy. Took me 6 months to conceive I was so hurt. My due date was 5/26/13 so I wanna be pregnant before than so I won't feel so terrible


----------



## MirandaH

OH told me last night that this is stressing me out too much and that if this is not our month he wants me to stop temping and charting and "peeing on things." Mind you, he will be out of town for most of my fertile window this month, so we are probably already out. At the start of all of this I didn't even want anymore babies and he was the one that talked me into it. I was so upset I turned my alarm off last night and didn't even take my temp this morning. :cry::shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

You don't want to forget your relationship during your TTC journey either and it can be a stressor for the man too. Your OH probably doesn't like to see you hurting and to feel so helpless about it.

Personally, I don't temp or use OPKs for that very reason--too stressful! If your OH is going to be gone anyways why don't you try a month without temping. By the end of the month you'll know if it is helpful or making you more anxious (always wondering where in your cycle you are).


----------



## MirandaH

Starry Night said:


> You don't want to forget your relationship during your TTC journey either and it can be a stressor for the man too. Your OH probably doesn't like to see you hurting and to feel so helpless about it.
> 
> Personally, I don't temp or use OPKs for that very reason--too stressful! If your OH is going to be gone anyways why don't you try a month without temping. By the end of the month you'll know if it is helpful or making you more anxious (always wondering where in your cycle you are).

Forgetting our relationship is not something that is even a possibility at this point. My world revolves around him and he knows that. He could be feeling helpless about the whole thing, I suppose. When we discussed it, he kept bringing up how upset I was about the baby we lost. :dohh: There is very little that can be done about that, in my mind and my heart, except trying again and being 37, the clock is ticking. I have had many losses. If I can't be upset when things don't go well we are in for a very bumpy ride if we keep trying at all. He doesn't understand the hole this loss left me with. I bagged up all the "stuff" (preseed, softcups that I jut bought, OPKs, thermometer, etc) and threw them in the top of the closet. He told me that I could use "that app on your phone" but that seems pretty pointless if I am not temping or using OPKs, since that was all I was putting in there. It also is not helping my mood that I am working tonight and he is leaving in the morning and things are just getting left this way. I just don't know at this point and think we might just take the NTNP route.


----------



## bubbles82

Yay! First positive OPKs since my loss, looks like it might be O time a lot sooner than I thought! Not feeling hopeful already for a BFP though as DH has been working away so we only just got a BD in tonight. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/FDBCBF51-C49B-422B-A286-94AC8968062B-7516-000008E6951DDC56.jpg


----------



## boodley

Hi Everyone, 

firstly, have to say: completely new to posting and the lingo and the 'rules' and everything - but have been reading silently over last few weeks and only now feel like I'm ready to join in. Though notice the eyes getting wet as I say that, so perhaps not as ready as I thought. 

I had D&C four weeks ago yesterday. In some ways, still feeling like I had my baby taken away then, but know in my head that there was no baby there. I had a positive test back in September - we'd been trying for about six months. Anyway, I remember feeling tired for the first two days, but after that I started to feel very 'normal'. And it worried me. I spent as much time looking up about people who had their dating scans only to find out that their baby wasn't developing as I did trying to find out where my baby should be developmentally. It was like I knew before I knew, if you know what I mean. 

Skip to our dating scan - on Halloween, of all dates - I wasn't supposed to have a scan, just a consultant check-up, so had gone in without DH. Scan was booked in for next day. While I was there, nurse decided they might as well scan me there. I phoned my hubbie, who proceeded to speed up motorway to get there asap. As I wasn't prepared, bladder wasn't full and they couldn't see anything when they called me in, so sent me out to drink water and come back. Hubbie landed by time I was called in again. They said that they could find sac, but no baby, or at least nothing measuring to our dates. My response was to say that I had know this all along, which, in truth and in my heard, I did. 

Anyway, a few weeks of messing about followed - they wanted to prove, understandably, that m/c was occurring, but Bean decided to complicate things - or stay with his Mammy a little longer - by growing between scans, but poor baba couldn't get heartbeat going. 

Anyway, ERPC was scheduled. Hardest thing I've ever had to do. Have to comment on hospital we went to - porter was FABULOUS, had no idea why we were there but treated us with such kindness - nurses on ward were amazing, and theater nurse held my hand, squeezing me to let me know she was there as they put me to sleep. 

sorry - know this group isn't about procedure, but feel like I've started something huge now......

anyway, procedure over on 21st November - bleeding lasted three days, then moved to (TMI warning!!!!) blood-tinged mucus which lasted for about a week, nothing too bad. After that, no signs that anything had happened. Think I had EWCM about 10 days ago. Got negative pregnancy test just over one week ago. 

I thought AF started a couple of days ago (I'm now four weeks post ERPC), but - while red - really it seemed more like more blood-tinged mucus, and now has tapered off again to nothing. I'm getting twinges internally, but no sign of anything more happening. 

Let me say: I want to be pregnant again ASAP!!! I spent years saying that I didn't care if I never had children. My goodness, now I know how deluded I was..............
My sister is due her second baby in a few weeks. I LOVE her son, my nephew, more than anything. Horribly, I feel jealous of her now. At a work Christmas night out last night my pregnant work colleague - who knows about what has just happened for me - was talking about how she hates the way people send Congratulations cards in the first four months of pregnancy, because really it's awful --- I wanted to push her face into her food!!! 

OK, rant over --

basically, I hope I'm in right place. I am trying to conceive after a loss. The loss is still huge and really present. And I can't conceive right now because my body is all over the place. 

But I thought this was somewhere to start out with people who understand and are in the same place right now. 

Sorry if this is not an appropriate post. 

I wish none of us were here,

B xxxx


----------



## boodley

And to clarify - reading back over my post with paraniod head - when I say I wish none of us were here, I mean that none of us were Trying to Conceive after a Loss, the Loss part being the bit I wish to avoid..................................


----------



## bubbles82

Hi boodley,

So sorry for your loss. It does sound like you're not quite ready for TTC again just yet, which is totally understandable. I can't begin to imagine how awful it must be to get to your scan and find that your little one has gone, I feel fortunate that if I had to have a loss it happened early, but like you I also had a feeling it would and had happened before it actually did. I hope neither of us have to go through another loss and get our rainbow babies very soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Boodley! I am sorry for your loss :hugs: Glad you found us and this website. It has really helped me through my m/c. 

I understand what you mean with your sister. My nephew's wife was 2 weeks ahead of me. I had to kind of sever communication with them for a while after I had my m/c because I couldn't handle the reminder of where I should be. 

I hope that we get our 2013 babies!!

Bubbles - YAY for positive OPK!!!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks chick!

Thought I'd be excited to see a positive OPK but I've been quite emotional today, either convincing myself I might not actually ovulate still, or feeling suddenly terrified of actually getting pregnant again and wondering if I might have to experience another loss. TTC can be emotionally draining.


----------



## nessaw

Hi boodley.sorry for ur loss.i also had a missed mc.i got to 9 wks and the scan showed 5.it does start to get easier but most days any little thing can set me off.its been a month and a half since i had a medicslly managed miscarriage.i just had af but it only lasted 2 days.ordered a cbfm and it arrived today so am looking forward to using that next yr.hope we all get ur bfp soon.

Congrats willow.x

love to all.x


----------



## boodley

Thanks ladies, it's great to have somewhere to come where you feel understood. I've never so eagerly wanted AF to just hurry up!! My latest feeling is New Year, New Chance, New Beginnings. Lets hope 2013 is the start of great things for us all - lucky for some, after all! 

Bx


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

Lets try cheer this thread back up!

I know we've all experienced a loss, but I was hoping to start this thread to keep us all positive and look towards the future, and support those who feel they are ready to try again. I hope 2013 has good things in store for all of us :)


----------



## nessaw

Absolutely bubbles.

I am a teacher and have been keeping it going all this half term just trying to get thro it.so think am crashing down to earth tonight.am sure i will be raring to go again tom.

Looking forward to properly trying this month.hoping the cbfm will sort out the irregularities described in my sig.x


----------



## Starry Night

While I'm not hanging all my hopes on it, I am hoping to actually get my bfp on a first try! That means I have to ovulate this cycle (I don't think I actually ov every time) and it has to be a good egg and the sperm have to be strong swimmers! And timing is important! That means I am going to pay attention to what my body is telling me as I have no idea what my cycles are going to look like now.

A November or Christmas baby would be a very lovely surprise! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, hello! Just saw this thread. :hi: Hi to Bubbles and Nessaw, and everyone else! I'm impatiently waiting to O, so lots of BD in the meantime. I'm a bit worried the O is still a ways off, but I'll spare you the TMI. This will be my first real TWW since August, so I'm giddy with anticipation. But still waiting waiting waiting.

:coffee: :coffee: :coffee: 

Hope all are well!


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl! 

Good to see you in here! Glad to hear the TWW is finally round the corner for you, good luck! :)


----------



## Girly922

Hi all :)
I'm back to TTC after an early m/c a couple of weeks ago. Feeling more positive now we've been given the go ahead to start TTC again. Desperately hoping for a bfp before the end of march (OH's birthday). 

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Girly!

Sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread though and good luck for your BFP! :)


----------



## Jaymelynn

I am new here and would like to join this thread too. I found out I had a mmc at an 8 week scan the day before thanksgiving. I had no mc symptoms, except my pg symptoms were decreasing. I had a d&c a week later on nov 27. My due date would have been July 1. Yesterday morning I started my first AF. We are nervously excited to start TTC. My doctor said to wait only one cycle. We werent going to wait even tha long, but AF came much sooner then I expected. I wonder if I even ovulated this cycle. My cycles were all over the place before my mc, so I have no idea what they will be like now. I have never charted or used any ovulation testing, but maybe I will start to.


----------



## Megan1986

I am sorry for your loss Jayme :(
I officially got a visit from At almost 8 weeks after my d&c. Glad it is fi.ally here, but can I say OUCH! YUCKY YUCKY cramps :-( I thought I had at a few weeks back but now I am sure that was just spotting. Thanks for letting me vent ladies!


----------



## Jaymelynn

Megan, I have been taking Aleve like crazy for the cramps! I feel better getting AF- I am
Sure you do too after all this time. It's like our bodies are getting back on track.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sucky about cramps. I hate them. 

Looks like AF bleeding is finally stopping... I have taken a few OPKs and all are negative.. but the line is slowly getting darker. If my body acts normal, I should ovulate in the next few days! :)


----------



## loulou1979

Please count me in. I was due on the 23rd March. I really want to be pregnant again before then, I'm really not looking forward to that date coming round. Good luck to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## nessaw

Good luck to all the new ladies and sorry ur here.

Hey pbl.hope this 2ww turns into a sticky bean.

Afm cd13 but been at in laws the last few days so no poas for opks and def no bding !hoping an xmas day bd will cover us til tonight!got my appt for the fert clinic when we got back tonight-we were due to go there the week after we got the bfp.hpefully we can get some ideas/plans in place.

Hope everyone had a great xmas. I had a slight wobble on xmas day but feeling quite positive now.xx


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry I haven't been around. Sick with a stomach bug right now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

:wacko:

So we are about 9 weeks post MC (D&C)

Feel like I'm going crazy with no ovulation yet! Mild AF at 6 weeks post but no temp shift. And still nothing on second cycle CD 23 :wacko:

It's helpful to read others finding themselves in the same boat :flower:

All this reading about being "super fertile" after MC is not helping either. 

Anyone have their ovulation delayed after MC? How long before returning?


----------



## Sunnyleah

And so our date was May 1st, 2013.... Also hoping to conceive before then. Found out that an aquaintance is actually due that day, not looking forward to it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Sunny! I am sorry about your loss :hugs: 

Have you made sure your HCG is down to 0 yet?


----------



## Sunnyleah

aknqtpie said:


> Welcome Sunny! I am sorry about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Have you made sure your HCG is down to 0 yet?

Hello :flower:

My temps dropped to pre preg around 10 days post D&C. Doc is confident that this combined with over 20 days without bleeding followed by a period is positive sign of no more HCG. 

I will chart one more cycle and if no signs of O I will go back.... I've read a lot of posts of women not O.ing first 2 cycles. Hoping for third times a charm :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny - this is not going to make you feel better, but after my first loss it took me 5 months to ovulate. My hcg was down at zero but I had retained products that I finally passed on my own. However, I conceived my son that first time I did ovulate. I hope it goes much, much quicker for you. If you haven't had a follow-up ultrasound or blood work I would highly recommend you do that, if even for peace of mind.

And I really feel for you in regards to knowing someone due on your angel's due date. That is so hard! I don't have that this time around but I did for my first angel. Avoidance (as much as possible) is probably for the best.

AFM - a friend just had her baby and I am PISSED OFF!!!!! I knew this baby was coming so I don't get why I am so mad. I guess it's as simple as the fact it's the 3rd baby in 3 weeks that has been born and I have finally reached my breaking point. I have never before understood the resentment towards girls and babies. I would feel sad looking at pregnant ladies but never angry. Now I get it. I'm pissed. I frickin' hate this poor baby and this friend and I know it makes ZERO sense. I don't even know how I'm going to offer congratulations. She's not a close friend but we go to the same church and I'm the pastor's wife so I am not allowed to be stand-offish. I have to be smiley and all "I'm so happy for you". Just glad that I'm sick so I won't be there tomorrow. Hopefully, by next week when I see them that I'll be over this. :(


----------



## aknqtpie

I am terrified that there are retained products that were not seen when I had my u/s at the end of october. 

Looks like bleeding has stopped though.


----------



## Starry Night

I think most u/s would catch it. After my first loss I only had a pelvic scan and that was with the machine in my OBYN's office that was never meant for more than dating purposes. My hcg was down at zero really quick so the doctors never pushed for a thorough scan.

I would think that a trans-vaginal scan would catch anything significant that would affect ovulation. 

My periods after that first loss were also really off. They were long, spotty and PAINFUL. Never mind the fact my cycles were only 18 days. It was obvious there was something wrong. Once I passed the last little bit those weird cycles stopped. I went into a long 70 day cycle in which I conceived my son. However, I have often gone 3 months without AF so that wasn't weird for me.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies,

Definitely make sure that HCG goes down to zero--you can take HPTs to check. I still tested positive a month after when I thought I had miscarried, which is when the ectopic was discovered (ectopics cause a lot of bleeding--very confusing). It was still growing, and that's the sort of thing that can be quite dangerous. Not catching it sooner prolonged the process by a fair bit. It did NOT show up on an ultrasound in the beginning. 

Sorry to hear about sharing the due date with someone you know. There was a woman with the same due date on a thread here, and I had to hide her. It was too painful to see her ticker going up long after I'd had to remove mine. I might be able to handle it now, but that's only because I've convinced myself I'll get another BFP quickly. Not so sure I'll remain sane and stable if I hit the would-have-been-due date (4/27) without another one. Best keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies, as I can't be held accountable for my actions in that scenario. 

AFM, I'm on a marathon of BD because the O just doesn't seem to be coming! Last month I o'ed super early, and this month seems like it might be delayed. Very annoying. Appears the m/c has made me irregular. :grr: :grr: :grr: 

Happy new years's eve eve!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Still spotting today but not enough to actually need a liner. Hopefully it's all gone by tomorrow so I can return to a normal sex life. Ever since I got pregnant this latest time I have curtailed the BD'ing and I just miss it. 3 or even 4 times a week is fairly typical for us and it's been a long, dry season. 

I just have to get over this flu first. Grrrrr. It's always something. lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Yuck for flu! DH and I haven't started BDing yet. Bleeding seems to have curtailed, but there is a little spotting that I think was due to me trying to check my CM/CP ... (started right afterwards), but I will hopefully start BDing in the next few days. No positive OPKs yet. 

Hope everyone has a Happy New Years tonight! :)


----------



## Megan1986

First AF since D and C and it had been awful. Cramps for the first 4 days and still bleeding, on day 6. It seems normal from what I read but I think keeping off my feet and resting helps.


----------



## Starry Night

My first AF is finally ending and it was looong. I started spotting at roughly 10dpo (don't know the exact date I ov'd) and then I spotted brown goo an extra day after my AF ended. So today is my first spot-free day but I am still detecting a brownish tinge to my cm.

However, my DH is now coming down with the flu. That is going to curtail any BD'ing for the next week. Poor guy. He's already been down and out with a very bad cold for the past week. 

A long cycle will be handy for me if I am to hope for a BFP on first try (not that I think I'd get one anyways)


----------



## babydoodle

well im hoping to ttc again this month!!! I am totally ready and waiting to hear from the hematologist if i need to be put on a low dose aspirin before ttc because i tested positive for a clotting issue that may have caused my miscarriage...cant start it yet though because they may have to do more testing...one doc said i may not need one because he does not think it caused the miscarriage, but who knows...i read that ppl who have this antibody can miscarry because of clotting in the placenta...the doc said thats ppl on the higher end of the scale..so im waiting to talk to the hematologist...and will go from there...right now im on cd 16 and counting back now i realize i did the BD on O day a couple days ago....so well see what happens!!!


----------



## ..Julie..

Hi ladies I'd like to join this thread, If that's ok. I was supposed to be 12 weeks along and the baby had stopped growing at 10 weeks. I had a D&C on dec 11th. Things are looking good I bled for about 1 week and 1/2. I'm temping but didn't temp right away after the D&C. It was too emotional and I didn't sleep normally or anything. My temp just jumped this morning so I am HOPING that it was ovulation. But I know that it can be awhile before that happens. It's so frustrating because I was like clock work before. So now I'm just waiting... 

The would have been due date was June 26th. And I'm hoping to have my BFP before then ! 

Sorry for all the losses and baby dust to all!

Never have I wanted AF to show up so badly!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Julie! :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. But this is a great group of ladies and we're all here to support you in your TTCaL journey. :hugs:

Urgh. Passing more brown gook today. ](*,) Just so tired of it! I want to get to BD'ing!!! I have longer cycles so I do have time on my side yet but I am also tired of all the gross stuff. I feel like I'm passing more leftover stuff than I did with my son and he was a full-term baby! I just hate how m/c messes up your body so badly. It's been two months to the day since I found out my beanie was gone and I'm still dealing with the physical ramifications!:nope: :growlmad:

I want to TTC!! But stupid flu making both me and DH sick and I'm spotting anyways. It just all sucky suck sucks!


----------



## Starry Night

Hmmph. And my ticker says we've been TTC for nearly 2 weeks when we really haven't started at all.


----------



## Girly922

Just something I'm a little confused about, wondering if you ladies can help? For the past 2 days I've been having a LOT of EWCM. But I also have a bad cold. Before my m/c I only got EWCM on the day of OV. It's not been long since my hcg dropped to 0 and I don't know how soon you can OV after this but just in case me and OH have been BDing like rabbits :haha: 

Just a bit confused if the EWCM could've been caused by the cold or if I was actually OVing. I haven't been using OPKs or temping, was going to start next cycle. I haven't taken anything for my cold except robitussin a couple of times but this was a few days before the EWCM started, and it was only 2 doses on 2 separate days. 

Any ideas?


----------



## babydoodle

I would imagine that you ARE ovulating if its EWCM if your levels are already to zero..your cycle could have changed a little..robitussin can also thin your mucus and make it thinner...some people actually use robitussin to make the sperm more able to swim up when ttc...my doc told me that you can ovulate any time after the levels reach zero...id imagine it would take a week or two after levels drop cause ur body would begin to recognize that its not pregnant anymore...


----------



## babydoodle

Starry Night said:


> Welcome, Julie! :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. But this is a great group of ladies and we're all here to support you in your TTCaL journey. :hugs:
> 
> Urgh. Passing more brown gook today. ](*,) Just so tired of it! I want to get to BD'ing!!! I have longer cycles so I do have time on my side yet but I am also tired of all the gross stuff. I feel like I'm passing more leftover stuff than I did with my son and he was a full-term baby! I just hate how m/c messes up your body so badly. It's been two months to the day since I found out my beanie was gone and I'm still dealing with the physical ramifications!:nope: :growlmad:
> 
> I want to TTC!! But stupid flu making both me and DH sick and I'm spotting anyways. It just all sucky suck sucks![/Q
> 
> I remember having brown blood/discharge...the good news is that i think it means your body is probably super close to getting back to normal and your uterus is just clearing out all the way...i know it does seem to take FOREVER!!! Good luck i hope you both feel better soon!!


----------



## aknqtpie

So it looks like I still have Retained products.. and there is a possibility it could be molar.. ARGH. Waiting to get an appointment with a different doctor who will do the D&C.. but I may have to wait a week? I dunno.. not very happy right now.


----------



## Starry Night

How awful! How did they find out you still had retained products? And I didn't know that the hcg could go down to 0 with a molar if there were still things inside. That really sucks. I wish this would just end for you. Enough is enough. I hope the new doctor gives you the help you need. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

aknqtpie said:


> So it looks like I still have Retained products.. and there is a possibility it could be molar.. ARGH. Waiting to get an appointment with a different doctor who will do the D&C.. but I may have to wait a week? I dunno.. not very happy right now.

Oh, that's awful! I know how you feel--I was waiting for weeks to get back to normal before they discovered that there was an ectopic mass. Took another month before things stabilized for me. It's just awful. :nope: There is no up side to this. 

:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

They only blood tested me until my HCG was 9 ... but I just took HPTs until I got a negative test after I reached 9. 

The reason they suspected molar was because I had one U/S and they didn't see anything.. and now they are seeing things. They did an HCG blood test to see if my numbers went up, which would be an indicator that it was molar. I decided to take a HPT tonight (an early response) and it was negative... so I am thinking the chances of molar are low. 

I just have to wait to coordinate with the new doctor to get a consult appointment and schedule the D&C. My other doctor has to send over a referal.


----------



## nessaw

Aknqtpie thats awful.how long til u find out what it is?

Girly922 i passed my egg sac 2 weeks after having medical management for mmc.i had a neg pg test on that thurs then on the sun had ewcm.10 days later had a short af.so i think it cd be ov.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully I will get th D&C in the next week ..not sure how long pathology reports take up here.


----------



## ..Julie..

Girly922 said:


> Just something I'm a little confused about, wondering if you ladies can help? For the past 2 days I've been having a LOT of EWCM. But I also have a bad cold. Before my m/c I only got EWCM on the day of OV. It's not been long since my hcg dropped to 0 and I don't know how soon you can OV after this but just in case me and OH have been BDing like rabbits :haha:
> 
> Just a bit confused if the EWCM could've been caused by the cold or if I was actually OVing. I haven't been using OPKs or temping, was going to start next cycle. I haven't taken anything for my cold except robitussin a couple of times but this was a few days before the EWCM started, and it was only 2 doses on 2 separate days.
> 
> Any ideas?


Every one is different :) You never know!!! 

According to Fertility Friend and my temps i ovulated a couple days ago. We're waiting after the first cycle to TTC. I just wanted to be able to chart appropriately and see how things are going before trying. 

I'm glad I'm temping cause i ovulated like a week after what i would have if the date of the d&c was cd1. I wonder how the next cycle will be...lol I'm just glad I got my cross hairs on FF. Its a step closer to TTC for us!

Keep me posted on how things go!!! :) I'm glad you're in this thread too!! You were so sweet on the thread I started on the miscarriage support forum. 

I hope you catch this eggy and its a SUPER sticky one! :)


----------



## Girly922

I'm hoping so much! The EWCM stayed for 2 days and has now gone. I'm hoping this means I'm in the TWW. 

I haven't temped before, and with the state I was in during the week after my m/c I couldn't even leave the house, let alone think about buying a thermometer to start temping. Lol. And that's not something you can start mid cycle, just praying that we're lucky. :) 

You'll be into your next cycle in no time and TTC again. I can't wait to hear about your sticky bean when you do. 

Thank you :hugs: And I sure will.


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtipie - I really hope it is not a molar pregnancy! Yikes! I'm glad that the retained products got detected now and not months down the line. Did you go back to the doctors because of your wonky period?

I'm asking because my hcg was only tracked to 6 and not zero and my AF has been weird too. Up until yesterday I was still passing gook (on CD10) and who knows...some might still be on the way. I don't want to turn your issue into something about me but I am nervous that something was missed. But I also think my doctor will try to blow me off.


----------



## pbl_ge

Starry, have you taken another HPT?


----------



## JMF

Hi all

Just want to say a massive thanks to everyone who started this thread, your enthusiasm after such a terrible moment in your lives has helped me no end. 

I MCd not long ago and have been struggling emotionally to do...anything. Have been stressing about going back to work too. As a teacher I need to be "onnit", emotionally. 

You guys have helped me get a more positive handle on the future, thank you. 

BFPs for everyone!! 

Look after you and yours 
x


----------



## aknqtpie

JMF - Sorry about your loss. I am glad we have been able to make things a little easier. i found this place was a good outlet as well. I hope that you can find your bright spot soon and move forward. 

Starry - The first time they did an u/s on me back on Oct 29th.. they didn't see anything.. but with this one they definitely saw something. I went in because even after I got to a negative pregnancy test, and after trying provera I was still bleeding.. I would bleed for a few days.. stop for a few days.. bleed for a few days.. stop for a few days... finally decided to go in.. also kind of crampy. 

And don't worry bout turning this issue into something about you.. I WISH that I would of been able to find more people that were having similar issues as mine.. but if you are concerned, you might want to go back and ask for a follow up ultra sound. 

As for molar.. I don't think it is.. I POAS yesterday night, just to see if it had turned back to being positive.. and it was still negative.. so I am not as concerned as I did yesterday...


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe I will try taking another hpt if my spotting and bleeding continues or goes back to red. My last u/s was on December 10th and there was nothing at the time. That was over a month after I passed the baby so you'd think it would be a fairly accurate assessment.

Still no spotting at the end of the day so hopefully it's done now. I know first AFs can be extra heavy and long. And my red bleeding did stop at day 7 like it was supposed to.


----------



## Carybear

I am so sorry for everyone's losses... I had a MC on November 12, 2012. We had been trying for over two years. We made the mistake of telling everyone right away and I miscarried four days later.

The week before Thanksgiving was the hardest because I had to go back to work. I am a teacher to and it was hard to focus on anything. I would have been due on June 11th. I too am hoping to be pregnant before then.

I have been reading for awhile and this thread has been a comfort for me...

God bless you all! I pray that everyone here gets their rainbow babies!


----------



## Carybear

JFM and Nessaw - What do you all teach?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies,

I hope you're all well. I started this thread just under a month ago as I felt I wanted to TTC again and my due date of August 2013 was my goal for my next BFP. Being very cautious and taking it one day at a time still as I'm so nervous, but I have got my BFP yesterday with a FRER at 12dpo and today with a digital at 13dpo. I know it's still early days but I just wanted to give you all still trying some hope, I never expected it could happen so quick as i haven't had a proper AF since the loss, but hopefully this little one is here to stay

Fingers crossed for the rest of you, I hope you'll all be joining me very soon!


----------



## mommy222

Hi all so sorry to here of your loss i too found out i was pregnant on the 28:12/12 on the 1/1/13 i started bleeding hospital said i was m.c i would have been 5 weeks Wednesday my bleeding is almost stopped sure this is a good sign? When is safe to resume in the bed room to try again i here loads of different things and not sure xxxx


----------



## Girly922

bubbles82 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope you're all well. I started this thread just under a month ago as I felt I wanted to TTC again and my due date of August 2013 was my goal for my next BFP. Being very cautious and taking it one day at a time still as I'm so nervous, but I have got my BFP yesterday with a FRER at 12dpo and today with a digital at 13dpo. I know it's still early days but I just wanted to give you all still trying some hope, I never expected it could happen so quick as i haven't had a proper AF since the loss, but hopefully this little one is here to stay
> 
> Fingers crossed for the rest of you, I hope you'll all be joining me very soon!

Congratulations!! I so hope this is your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Bubbles! That is awesome! I'm praying for a sticky bean


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks ladies, hopefully it's going to be a lucky thread with sticky beans all round!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats bubbles thats brilliant news.

Carybear I teach yr1 infants. U?

Welcome newbies and sorry for ur losses.

Good luck to us all.

Afm cd19 nothing to report.didnt do opks early enough this cycle.just waiting and hoping.x


----------



## ..Julie..

Congrats Bubbles!!!!! Thats fantastic news! It does give me hope that it can happen quickly! Let this be the thread of sticky beans!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

WOW, that was fast! Congrats, Bubbles!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congrats, bubbles!!

Here's hoping the rest of us get our sticky BFPs right away!
:dust:

AFM - my unrelated surgery was 2 weeks ago so that's how long we've been "allowed" to TTC but life finally let us start yesterday. No ov signs yet but it's a good feeling to finally get the show on the road.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Bubbles! Congrats!!!

D&C is scheduled for Monday.. Yay!!! So hopefully in two weeks I can OFFICIALLY start TTC.. AHH.. This has taken FOREVER!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope it goes well, Aknq. Would your misery like company? If so, here's my very whiny, self-pitying timeline:

Spoiler
-Found out I was pregnant 8/18.
-Thought I miscarried 8/28.
-Found out about ectopic mass 9/26, and got methotrexate the next day.
-Finally got a real period 11/17. 

THREE MONTHS. Then I ovulated super early (CD12, and I had the HSG CD10) and totally missed my first month back. So, I didn't get to TTC again until late December, so the whole bloody limbo thing was about four months long. :grr:
Anyway, all that is to say I well understand how maddening the waiting is. I hope yours goes very smoothly and quickly. :hugs:

Glad you're on the mend, Starry!


----------



## aknqtpie

It sucks when all you want to do is try again.. and it keeps going and going and going!!! Glad I finally made my doctor do another u/s and we found the retained product. Wish I would of had the D&C to start with.


----------



## Carybear

Nessaw - I teach 10 yr olds.... Definitely have minds of their own


----------



## Starry Night

anqtpie - at least there is some small silver lining. I suppose in the grand scheme of life 2 weeks isn't too bad. I know it doesn't feel like it now though. I hope you find fun things to do to distract you and make time fly!

With my last m/c it took 5 months to ovulate and I had to wait 3 months to see a specialist and follow-up ultrasound...so yeah....limbo SUCKS!!! BD'ing felt so pointless when AF kept coming every 18 days and then suddenly vanished for 3 months. It does get better eventually though.

I'm not sure, but I think I saw a bit of brown tinge to my cm tonight. Getting a little nervous that things are not quite right yet. I know I have a referral to a GYN coming in the mail soon but still annoyed.


----------



## Sunnyleah

bubbles82 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope you're all well. I started this thread just under a month ago as I felt I wanted to TTC again and my due date of August 2013 was my goal for my next BFP. Being very cautious and taking it one day at a time still as I'm so nervous, but I have got my BFP yesterday with a FRER at 12dpo and today with a digital at 13dpo. I know it's still early days but I just wanted to give you all still trying some hope, I never expected it could happen so quick as i haven't had a proper AF since the loss, but hopefully this little one is here to stay
> 
> Fingers crossed for the rest of you, I hope you'll all be joining me very soon!

Thanks for the gift of hope :). Every time I read someone's happy ending (or beginning) I feel more hopeful for our future :)


----------



## nessaw

Cary ten yr olds r scary!! I try to avoid yr groups taller than me ;-)


----------



## MirandaH

I haven't been around much lately. I haven't been in a very positive mood, so I didn't want to be a huge downer. I hope that everyone is doing well. 

Bubbles - Congrats!!! That is wonderful news! I am pulling for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

MirandaH said:


> I haven't been around much lately. I haven't been in a very positive mood, so I didn't want to be a huge downer. I hope that everyone is doing well.
> 
> Bubbles - Congrats!!! That is wonderful news! I am pulling for you!


Miranda, the next time you're feeling down, BRING IT HERE!!! You might be surprised how many of us would be delighted to commiserate with you! I've been pretty pretty damn crappy myself. Nonetheless, hope you're doing okay. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Definitely bring it here! We will make u feel better!!!


----------



## Carybear

Nessaw - LOL  i'm in the US.. So ten year olds are in fifth grade... I do have several who are taller than me... 

How is everyone doing? If my 3 day AF was an actual period, then I will be testing this coming weekend...

Praying for a lot of BFP's from this thread...


----------



## Starry Night

Down day here too. Saw the latest baby to be born into my circle of friends today. It was baby talk for like an hour. I wasn't consciously feeling sad or thinking of my own little bean. I mean, I do have a son so I could join in with some of the labour horror story talk. I didn't even noticing it getting to me until I left and just felt sooo down I thought I'd just burst into tears. I guess it didn't help they all started to talk about how easy it was for them to get pregnant. 2 got pregnant as soon as they went off the pill, 1 got pregnant the one time her OH forgot to wear a condom and the 4th joked that she and her DH couldn't wash their underwear together. It's not super hard for me to get pregnant either, but all this "don't even have to try" talk is hard because I DO have to make a conscious effort to TTC, it never happens first try and I'm currently desperate to be pregnant again after a loss. At least I didn't have to hold the baby and new mothers are self-absorbed enough to not notice the one person who doesn't want to hold their baby.

Anyways, not sure if I am/was actually ov'ing this weekend. I got a few signs but they were mild and disappeared right away. I can't remember the last time I had a 28 day cycle so I really wasn't expecting to ov this quickly. We BD'd just in case but I'm still on the lookout for stronger ov signs in the future.


----------



## nessaw

Cary am exactly the same as you. I had a 2/3 day 'af' mid nov. I t was my first post mmc and wasn't as heavy or painful as expected. I hope it was real so to speak. If I make it to the weekend I will test. As my cycle can be between 22-29 days I never quite know when it will surprise me!


----------



## Carybear

The weird thing is that I had a 2 day AF in October but definite pregnancy symptoms. Then, in November I got my BFP... Four days later I had MC...

Then exactly thirty days later I get a 3 day AF (mine always last at least 5 days) and I once again have symptoms. I have thick blue veins on my BB's and they are sore. I have been exhausted even though I was off from work.

Don't know if it is what happened last time... Or what... I have had loads of BFN's but that happened last time too... I guess time will tell... I'm pretty regular so I should get AF on Either Friday or Saturday...


----------



## aknqtpie

I have heard that after MC it takes a while for your cycle to get back to normal. 

D&C went good today.. looks like I will be getting back to TTCing very soon!!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello everyone thought I could join in? Sorry for all ur losses ..lost my max 12/20/12 and wanting to try again .. Haven't gotten my af yet . It's been about 3 weeks so we are just waiting for it to come so we can keep trying .. I don't have to much hope for this first cycle but we figured it wouldn't hurt ..


----------



## Carybear

Sorry for your loss max... I pray you get your BFP soon...


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry Maxpared. 19 weeks must be heartbreaking. :hugs: :hugs:

Antk, glad things went well. :thumbup: Should move quickly back to TTC soon! Were you the person who had the dream catcher belly button pic, btw? Ignore the question if not. :blush:

I'm nearing the end of my first post-mc TWW, and I have zero hope. I just don't feel pregnant like I did last time. Oh well, on to the next month....


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Pbl- it's very hard we had just found out he was a boy and everything was great then 3 days later he was gone .gave birth to him 2 days later he was so beautiful :) ...and don't lose hope every pregnancy is different .. I know mine were . My son Gavin's pregnancy was soooo easy and maxs was horrible I was sick everyday with max and just knew when I was pregnant ..with Gavin I found out a little later and with max I found out at 4 weeks . So don't lose hope ! Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone .. 

Hoping to get bfp this cycle... Still haven't gotten my af yet after max .. But not hurt in having some fun...


----------



## aknqtpie

Max - I am sorry for your loss :(

PBL - Yeah, I had the dream catcher one.. I changed it because I have to support my Seahawks in the Playoffs... Don't get me started on football... I can talk for HOURS about it :)


----------



## Carybear

AF should be here on Saturday... I have had thick blue veins in BB for about 6 weeks. I have also gone up a whole cup size... The pain in BB are so severe I can't even touch them. I have never had pain like that, not even when I found out I was pregnant last time.

I'm keeping my FX for a BFP!


----------



## Carybear

I had a dream two nights ago. In the dream my friend (the one who brought DH and I together in the first place) called me and told me that she had had three dreams about me. In each dream I had a different baby in my arms and I was either changing a diaper or feeding the baby, etc...

I have been dreaming pretty vividly lately!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi everybody, 

I just got back home from my holiday today so catching up with the thread. How's everybody doing?

Great stuff, Bubbles - congrats on your BFP! Thrilled to hear that. :)

I only managed to BD once during my fertile window this month so not feeling too hopeful about a BFP for this cycle. Ya never know though, eh? :) 

x


----------



## nessaw

Max am so sorry for ur loss.

Af got me today-pants.

Cary when will u test?


----------



## Starry Night

nessaw - :hugs: So sorry that AF caught you. Pamper yourself and hopefully this next cycle will be your lucky one! :dust:

Carybear - that sign sounds promising! I hope you get your bfp soon!!

tinyfootsteps - I always seem to catch the cycles I feel for sure that I'm out so who knows? You only need to get the timing right once. I know several people who got pregnant the one time they forgot a condom or to take the pill, etc. Why can't it happen to people who actually are TTC, too? Here's hoping! 

AFM - struggling a little with a cold but at least it's just that. Last night I felt so terrible and achey I was worried I was coming down with the actual influenza virus. DH and I forgot to get our flu shots this year :dohh: but at least DS got his.

Also got some thick cm last night. My body signs are all over the place this cycle. It wasn't exactly ewcm but I did see some stretchy stuff in there though there was a tiny pink spot in there too. I don't know. We BD'd just in case. I hate how m/c can mess up your cycles!! I'm always irregular but my body cues are pretty much always the same so I know where I am in my cycle, when I ov, when AF is coming, etc. This time I feel utterly clueless!


----------



## aknqtpie

Cary - Those sound like really promising signs... :test: !!!


----------



## Carybear

Sorry The witch got you Ness... FX that next cycle is your rainbow baby

Hi all... I'm going to test tomorrow morning  

Should get AF tomorrow if all is normal.... Hopefully it is not too early to test...

Had a BFN yesterday...


----------



## aknqtpie

FX'd!!


----------



## ..Julie..

Went to my follow up appointment on Monday after my D&C it seemed like it was going to take forever to get here but it did! It went well. She did a pelvic exam to see if there were any masses but everything turned out just fine. She asked me to wait 2 periods before trying again. She's been so fantastic I will wait the 2 cycles she's asking for. she has been such a compassionate doctor through all we've been through. I can't wait to get to TTC!! 

I have a lot to keep my mind busy for the next two months or so. We are going to have our keys to our new home by the 31st!!!! YAY! so much I can do to keep my mind busy now! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Julie - Glad everything is going good! I see you are from Washington.. I wish I lived in Washington.. :)


----------



## Carybear

Congrats on the home Julie!

AFM - tested this morning... Got a BFN.. Not sure what is going on, but I guess time will tell...


----------



## ..Julie..

Go Seahawks!!! 

I see you live in Alaska! I used to live in anchorage. I didn't live there for very long (only about 10 months). It sure is beautiful!


----------



## aknqtpie

I live in Wasilla, but grew up in Anchorage. It is beautiful.. but I long to be a Seahawks season ticket holder.. and it isn't feasible up here :) We made it down for two games this year.. saw them play the Vikings and then made a last minute decision to go see them play the 49ers. We had awesome tickets.. right behind Mr & Mrs Seahawk :) I even made it on SNF .. hehe


----------



## Starry Night

Julie - congrats on the new home! Have fun setting everything up just the way you like (I love the process of turning a house into a home). Also glad that your appointment went well.

Carybear - that sucks. :( Hopefully you are still in it for your BFP.


----------



## pbl_ge

So, wait: Were you in Wasila when Palin was governor? :shock: What was that like? 

I lived in Seattle for 5 years. Loved some aspects, hated others. I don't miss it, except for the food. :munch: Alaska is one of the few states I haven't been to, and my OH has relatives there. Anchorage, I think. OH lived there for a few months, and I'd love to visit. 

Congrats on the home, Julie! 

I thought AF came yesterday, but it may have just been heavy spotting. :shrug: Where's the line? Nothing so far today. It's a BFN month, regardless. 

:hugs: and :dust: to all. Cary, you're not out til the :witch: flies!


----------



## aknqtpie

PBL - No.. I have only been out here since '08 .. and only came out here because it is much cheaper housing. I still work in Anchorage. She was actually a good governor until she got the VP nominee. She just wasn't smart enough to be a VP... Then after the whole election debacle was over, she basically forgot about Alaska and then resigned. So I think a lot of Alaskans feel let down by her. Politics are different up here though then in the lower 48... even our democrats are pretty conservative. We are all more about what's good for our state, then what is good for this party or that party. At least that is my observation. 

From what I have heard though, she wasn't that great of a mayor though.. tried to ban books from the library..


----------



## nessaw

Have set up my cbfm today and am raring to go. Am hoping it will take the guesswork out if opks and help me work out my proper ov. When i used opks i wd get a fade in and out but i only tested once a day so.often missed the surge. After my cd 21 tests suggested no ov i gave up on them and then got pg!!

Hope this works!
Also got my appt at the fertility clinic on wed. It took me ages to get the last one and i got my bfp the week before. Feels like january cd bring quite a few answers and hopefully ways forward.x


----------



## Carybear

Ness- I'm so glad that you are heading towards answers. 

PBL - how did you make out?

AFM I am officially one day l late. Still a BFN but last time I did not test positive until four days after my missed period.... Still hoping...


----------



## nessaw

Keeping fingers crossed for u cary.x


----------



## Starry Night

I hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## Megan1986

I had a 10 day long period which ended a a little over a week ago. I have been watching for symptoms and belive I just ovulated. Will be testing on Jan 31.


----------



## Carybear

Well... Two days late... No AF in sight and still a BFN... Trying to figure out what is up...


----------



## Starry Night

Well, you said it took 4 days for you to get a bfp last time. Maybe you're just one of those ladies that a hpt does not work as well for. Maybe you ov'd a bit later than you thought? I hope you get that bfp soon!

AFM - I am afraid that I'm convincing myself that I am pregnant. I'm scared because I don't know if I am even in my tww or not. It doesn't help that DH asked last night, "are you pregnant?" He had made himself hot dogs last night and the smell made me feel so ill and the last time that happened I was pregnant (it was the main aversion of my first pregnancy). I am getting droopy, sore boobs, pelvic pressure and loads of milky cm. Any one of these by themselves I would dismiss especially as it's my first cycle post m/c but they're coming all together and that makes me wonder. And on Friday I got a teeny bit of pink spotting which could have been IB as exactly the week before I got a bit of brown spotting along with ewcm.

But I also think I may be reading into things as I want this SO BADLY!!


----------



## Carybear

Starry - I completely understand! I feel the same way... Last week I thought I was getting a yeast infection. Things were a little itchy... I wiped a couple of times and had the tiniest bit of blood. I thought it was coming from the outer areas, but now I wonder if that was IB.. HMMMM I'm getting so tired of looking for every sign.

My principal walked into my room today while my students were at art. I was practically in tears for no reason.. She was like, are you ok? 

It's the waiting game that is the hardest for me. Well, to be fair probably for everyone else too!


----------



## Carybear

Megan - FX for you on the 31st!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping I O in the next week or two. Just doing OPKs, once I know about when I O I will pick a date to test... My guess it will probably be the week of the 4th that I test :)


----------



## Carybear

Testing again tomorrow


----------



## Megan1986

So, I think I O last week, but am having heartburn, first time in my life.... could this be a very early symptom? I am thinking no and that I am going crazy, lol


----------



## pbl_ge

Megan1986 said:


> So, I think I O last week, but am having heartburn, first time in my life.... could this be a very early symptom? I am thinking no and that I am going crazy, lol

I've never heard that, Megan, but I do think I've had some heartburn for the first time recently, too! My theory is that it's related to all these vitamins I'm taking! :wacko: 

:dust: to you!


----------



## Carybear

Went for blood tests this morning, but AF got me at work.... It's a weird orange color... Now I guess I just wait to see if I was late or if this was a chemical... 

Not a good day today....


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:

Try not to think about this being a chemical until the bloods show otherwise. I think that would be too upsetting. Sometimes AF is just late for whatever reason. I hope this next cycle brings your sticky bean!

:dust:

AFM - my pregnant signs seem to have vanished so I was either imagining them (though they were really strong) or my body was playing tricks on me. I'll take a test next Tuesday just in case but right now my running theory is I was getting really strong ov signs and am just now entering the tww.


----------



## Carybear

Yeah, you are right... Still have very very sore BB and thick blue veins... Hoping they go away...


----------



## ..Julie..

AF showed yesterday finally!!! First one since the D&C and I'm so glad it wasn't too long of a wait about 5 extra days in this first cycle since D&C. Today is really heavy. Heavier than my normal periods were. Hoping it will lighten up soon but not holding my breath. Only have to go through this AF and then one more until TTC! 

Everything on the house went through we will get the keys in 2 weeks! Yay!!! So much to keep my mind busy!!


----------



## Starry Night

Julie, that's great AF has showed (weird to type that...lol) and that she didn't keep you waiting overly long. I hope it doesn't stay too heavy or last too long for you so you can get to TTC your rainbow as quickly as possible! And hooray for getting your house so soon! And yay to distractions!

I know I could use some positive distractions. Right now DH and I have some other major stresses going on involving his work. It's really tough and kinda making him question his career choice which is disheartening for me to see. My parents are talking of coming for a visit but have not picked a time and I wish they would. We need something to look forward to for a change. Even a bfp...as much as I want one...would not give me a lot to look forward to because after 3 angels I do not assume a bfp means another baby is on the way.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Gah, I am really struggling today. 

AF is due sometime in the next few days but I have no af or pregnancy symptoms. Before the MC I spent a lot of time getting to know my body so I knew exactly when AF was coming and I knew when I was pregnant too. I feel like now I have to start completely from scratch and my body isn't giving me anything to go by. I guess I'm just feeling really frustrated at the moment - I hate guessing games and I'm impatient too. Bad combo! :( 

Anybody else in their tww?


----------



## nessaw

Julie hope af has eased up. 

Starry hope this is ur month.

Tiny it takes a while to get back into sync. Look after ur self.

Cary sorry and hope u get ur results soon.

Afm fert clinic appt today. Start on clomid next cycle. Also started poas for cbfm today which was exciting!

Sending out big hugs to everyone.x


----------



## ..Julie..

Af has eased up a bit today which is great. Not as many trips to the bathroom during my 10 hour work day!

Starry- I hope that you have something positive happen so you can have some positive distractions going on right now. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Starry Night

Bought some hpts today but will resist and not test until Tuesday like I originally planned. Still not sure what is going on with my body so feel like symptom spotting is a waste of time this cycle. Doesn't stop me though. LOL

I *am* getting loads of milky cm with some ewcm as well. I got milky cm with all my bfps but the ewcm is throwing me off as I often will get ewcm just before AF. Today I have had one-sided pains but yesterday it was on both sides and almost felt like round ligament pains and I've gotten loads of right-sided pain with all of my pregnancies thus far. But I just don't know. If I get a bfn on Tuesday I will continue to test once a week until AF shows.


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone

Starry I hope the milky cm is a great sign and you get a BFP on Tuesday! 

Julie I'm glad AF as eased up... 

Ness how was the dr. Appointment?

Tiny I understand the struggle. I feel like I have been in limbo for so long!

AFM I've had two days of AF and now it is stopping. I had what was like a regular flow from Tuesday afternoon until yesterday evening. Then, throughout the night last night there was almost nothing. Today there was a little - I could have worn the same pad all day (sorry tmi) and tonight it's only there when I wipe. I'm beginning to wonder what is going on. Blood tests still have not come back. Uggggghh...


----------



## Starry Night

Tonight my DH made himself a late-night burrito and the salsa smell drove me crazy! I made him take the jar upstairs because even with the lid on all I could smell was that acrid, tomato smell. It was MILD salsa and the same brand we ALWAYS get. I've never thought salsa smelled before but this was so overwhelmingly pungent. It didn't make me feel sick to the stomach but it was all I could smell or focus on almost to the point of being dizzy. This is the second time this week that I've been grossed out by a smell that I'm normally used to or like.

Please let this be a sign! I feel like I'm going crazy!! Am I even in my tww??? Who knows!! With all this ewcm I could even be ovulating and before my latest bfp I had been getting 40 day cycles and this would be the exact time for ovulation in a 40 day cycle. My body signs are so messed up.


----------



## Megan1986

I am trying SO hard not to symptom spot... ugh! I hate this. 2 weeks and counting until I test! EXHAUSTED, heartburn (which I have NEVER had before), lower back pain, cm (like I had with my pregnancy before I lost the baby)
.....
who know :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry, the stuff with the smells sounds very unusual, let's hope it means good things. I've got everything crossed for you. 

AFM - Since my last post I have finally started getting some AF symptoms - sore boobs (which I haven't had since my pregnancy) and cramping sensations, also felt a little emotional the last few days too. If this was a normal cycle I'd be due to start AF today so I'm ready and waiting. 

I got impatient and took a test yesterday - BFN obviously. 

This being my first proper cycle since my MC I have no idea if AF is going to turn up on time or now. 

How's everybody else doing today?


----------



## ..Julie..

Starry-- I hope you get that BFP!! everything seems so promising!! I had a lot of cm when i had my first bfp!! And the extra sensitive nose! :)

Cary-- I hope your blood tests come back soon. There is nothing worse than waiting for answers. Have you called the dr office just to check in on the status of it?

I'm beginning to wonder about my AF this first cycle. I know it can be different after an MC and it might take awhile to adjust. But before my pregnancy my AF lasted about 6-7 days. 1-2 days heavy-medium flow and after that just light -spotting. Yet this AF was light first day really heavy the second, medium the third, and then i feel like it just disappeared... ?? Its really bizarre. I'm hoping it was normal and I just got lucky with a short AF this time..? 

Its so hard when I used to be so much like clock work and knew exactly what was going on and never had to second guess what my body was doing.


----------



## Carybear

Right before I got my BFP I had an extreme sensitivity to smells. I could smell chicken in my bedroom with the door closed all the way from the kitchen. I think it's a great sign Starry. FX'd for you!


----------



## nessaw

Cary my 2 afs since mmc have been 2-3 days long as well.

My appt was v gd. The consultant said she wasn't going to waste time by sending me off to try again seeing as we haved nanaged to get pg. She's given me 3 months clomid straight in at 100mg. If that doesn't work-referring for ivf. 

Am on cd 8 so need to wait for next cycle but am pleased about that cos am enjoying playing with my new cbfm! Also she said when I get pg (not if!) she'll do early scans and progesterone suppositories which am also pleased about.

What made me laugh was she said once I've done the cbfm on the first cycle if clomid I am not allowed to count days etc-as if!!!

Hope you ladies in 2ww get gd news soon and hello to everybody.

Love vx


----------



## tinyfootsteps

..Julie.. said:


> Its so hard when I used to be so much like clock work and knew exactly what was going on and never had to second guess what my body was doing.

Julie, this is EXACTLY how I feel atm. :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

tinyfootsteps said:


> ..Julie.. said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard when I used to be so much like clock work and knew exactly what was going on and never had to second guess what my body was doing.
> 
> Julie, this is EXACTLY how I feel atm. :wacko:Click to expand...

Me too. Yeah, I was often irregular but I knew my body so well that I knew when I was ovulating and when to expect AF. 

nessaw - glad your appointment went well. Why would your consultant not want you to count days? I'm not familiar with clomid or what is all involved. Does it throw your cycles off or something? 

AFM - going square dancing tomorrow for the first time. I have no rhythm or coordination and neither does DH. Should be fun! :haha:


----------



## ..Julie..

tinyfootsteps said:


> Julie, this is EXACTLY how I feel atm. :wacko:

At least we can feel this way together... i'm sure we aren't the only ones. It is just so frustrating!! I'm hoping before we are going to TTC I am able to get a good couple cycles charted on FF so I can see what is happening. 

it doesn't make sense, but i felt like when I knew what my body was doing i was in more control lol and maybe thats why I have such a hard time with this wacko AF and longer cycle.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Julie, you hit the nail on the head there. There definitely feels like a lack of control when you don't know what's going on with your cycles. Hopefully after a few cycles we'll all be back to knowing what to expect. 

Starry- Square dancing sounds like great fun. Enjoy! :)


----------



## nessaw

Starry I think she was trying to get me to not stress about it but that is never gonna happen!


----------



## nessaw

Starry for got to say clomid is to help o if u don't and make it stronger if u do. She is giving it to me to regulate my cycle cos it varies each month. So for example cycle 1 cd be 26 days then next cycle 22 then 28 etc. I had several cd21 tests which showed low progesterone which meant they thought I wasn't o-ing but an u/s and a pg showed I was. Looking at my dates the tests r for people with average cycles oing on d14 and having the test 7 days later. My first test was on cd22 of a 24 day cycle with ov on day 11 so no wonder it was low. The next two were better but still not great but again not done at the right time. Anyway thats a really long winded answer-sorry!

To prove my theory I got a peak today on my cbfm ob cd9 I reckon we've been missing this every month by bding after af finishes but not dtd again til around cd10/11. Am really hoping this is the month cos I'd rather not take the clomid. Fingers crossed for us all.x


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for the explanation! I'd been on this site long enough to have gathered here and there what it was for but never really had it explained.

Yeah, I hope you catch this month too! Does clomid have any unsavoury side effects? Or is it just the annoyance of trying to remember to take them? I know I'm awful with forgetting my prenatals.


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone!

Ness - I'm so happy for you that you are finding some answers! May this be your month!

Starry - how's it going?

AFM - I think my hormones are going crazy. AF is over but I'm breaking out in zits (I only ever get one zit about a week before AF), I still have blue veins going around my BB's and to the nipples (I've had these since about the 30th of November), they (BB) are still sore, and I'm getting pretty bad headaches. (I don't usually get bad headaches). I seem to cry at everything!

I called yesterday, but the DR still had not received the results of my blood tests. Monday is a holiday, so I will have to wait until Tuesday.

I'm thinking I should make a doctors appointment and see what is going on. Ugghhh!


----------



## nessaw

I think there's quite a range of side effects for clomid. I haven't googled cos I don't want to know yet! I think its ur hormones that go a bit hyper-fun for boyf!! I've seen a few posts on here about taking it at night to minimise the effect so will try that.

Cary hope u get some answers soon. Look after yourself.

Vx


----------



## Sunnyleah

..Julie.. said:


> tinyfootsteps said:
> 
> 
> Julie, this is EXACTLY how I feel atm. :wacko:
> 
> At least we can feel this way together... i'm sure we aren't the only ones. It is just so frustrating!! I'm hoping before we are going to TTC I am able to get a good couple cycles charted on FF so I can see what is happening.
> 
> it doesn't make sense, but i felt like when I knew what my body was doing i was in more control lol and maybe thats why I have such a hard time with this wacko AF and longer cycle.Click to expand...


I just wanted to give you some hope...

We lost our first (MC @ 13 weeks, HB stopped @ 10weeks)

So the first cycle was 42 days (I'm a normal 28 d) with spotting at 35 days. 
Second cycle O'd on CD 24 ish (conflicting info) and AF at my more usual CD 29. 
We are now on CD 16 of third cycle post MC and things are seeming much more normal. Typical O signs right on time, etc. hoping that this means thins are back to normal but it did take 2 messed up cycles to get there. Hang n there, you will get your rhythm back :). 

:hugs:


----------



## tinyfootsteps

AF got me today so clearly my cycles are still a bit longer than what they were pre-MC. 

Ho-hum, onto the next...


----------



## ..Julie..

Thanks sunny. I'm just so impatient and want that BFP sooner rather than later. I was blessed for it to happen so quick the first time and I'm afraid after the mc it won't happen as quickly since my body is a bit out of sync with how it used to be. I know that's not the case for everyone and some people get pregnant again right away. We won't be TTC again until late feb early march. But it still worries me things won't level ou before then.


:hugs: tiny.

Fingers crossed this will be a more familiar cycle for you.


----------



## aknqtpie

Julie.. I am the same way. I got my BFP 3 months after coming off b/c... and I am nervous that my body won't sync back up. Hoping I O soon. My CM turned watery today.


----------



## Starry Night

tiny - :hugs: That sucks that your cycles are still off. I hope your body goes back to normal now and that you can get your sticky rainbow.

anktpie - hope you ovulate soon! There are some cycles that I only get the watery cm. I assume that I actually ovulated when that happens. I have read that it's still fertile and should be good enough. Good luck with the BD'ing. 

AFM - I'm planning on testing tomorrow morning -- less than 12 hours to my moment of truth and I'm chickening out. I keep telling myself there is no way I'm pregnant. I've never caught on a cycle this short. I am getting definite signs--they are not imaginary--but I'm scared it's just my hormones going out of control. I'm rambling now. I'm just scared. If I get a BFN I will know it's wonky hormones because this has been going on for 2 weeks now so if I really am pregnant I should be getting at least a faint positive.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd Starry!!!! I hope you get your BFP!!! 

I am still getting negative OPKs... Hoping to get a positive one soon! DH goes out of town for a couple days next weekend.. so hoping I O before he goes.


----------



## Starry Night

I caught my last bfp by DTD a whole 5 days before I ovulated. We had gone to the in-laws for a visit over my fertile period and their bedroom was across the hall and so we were not going to attempt "secret sex".


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck!!!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - good luck for testing. I really hope you get your BFP!! :)


----------



## Carybear

How did it go Starry? Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## aknqtpie

Good look Starry!


----------



## Starry Night

:bfn::nope::nope::cry::cry:

So my theory of messed up hormones was right. Makes me kind of mad that my body is doing this to me. But it did it to me the first time I ovulated after my son's birth too. So I think I'm just at the start of my tww which means I'm back to my 40 day cycles. We've been keeping up our BD'ing so I'm still "in it". Just have to remember that symptom spotting will be futile this time around.

I will still test in a week just in case as I'm not entirely confident as to what my body is up to.

Trying to be positive but today is just a bummer.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: sorry hon.. But the good news is.. you aren't out :) Might just be early!


----------



## Starry Night

That's what I'm thinking/hoping. I'm pretty sure we BD'd enough this past weekend. DH has a recurring stomach virus so we've had to BD around that and my messed up hormones are killing my sex drive but I think we did it 3 times or maybe even 4 last week. Should be enough. I just have to hope it was a good/healthy egg and sperm combo. I've heard that girls with longer cycles don't have the healthiest eggs which can lead to m/c. My DS was caught on a 70 day cycle so I know I do have some good eggs somewhere in there.


----------



## ..Julie..

Starry!! I hope you are just early!!


I'm going to be a bit bored this cycle since we are not ttc until after my next visit from AF. Blah...


----------



## aknqtpie

I started spotting after BDing with DH last night.. bleck. Hoping it stops! It was light pink.. now it is brown.


----------



## Starry Night

I think I've had some spotting after BD'ing this cycle. Might explain the random brown and pink tinges I've twice seen in my cm. It was always the day after BD'ing. They just so happened to come exactly a week apart so that made me think they were maybe ov and IB type spotting. Must have been some extra sensitivity up there.


----------



## aknqtpie

Turned to bleeding though :( Oh well.. AF it is.. bring on the next cycle.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

aknqtpie - :hugs: Sorry to hear AF got you, fingers crossed for the next cycle.

Starry- It's a shame you didn't get your BFP but by the sounds of it you're still in with a chance. Sending you positive vibes. :thumbup:

I've had a bit of a crummy day at work today and I'm really struggling with staying positive myself. I've got to go to a baby shower on Sunday and with AF making me feel mega emotional I feel like I'm just going to end up balling me eyes out. It's going to be so hard for me to put on a brave face. So, I'm feeling like this and my b.f comes home and tells me that a guy he works with's baby was born this morning. I don't understand why on earth he told me this about someone I don't even know but it's made me feel even worse. I just want to cry. :nope:

I feel like sometimes I was the only one affected by our m/c and that he isn't remotely bothered about it nor is he overly fussed if we ever manage to get pregnant again. 

Sorry for the rant guys, just feeling down in the dumps. xx


----------



## Carybear

Im so sorry Tiny. Here's to you getting your BFP this coming month! Sending :hugs: and :dust: your way :flower:

How are you starry?

Aknqtpie I love the positive attitude! FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## melann13

Sunnyleah said:


> ..Julie.. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinyfootsteps said:
> 
> 
> Julie, this is EXACTLY how I feel atm. :wacko:
> 
> At least we can feel this way together... i'm sure we aren't the only ones. It is just so frustrating!! I'm hoping before we are going to TTC I am able to get a good couple cycles charted on FF so I can see what is happening.
> 
> it doesn't make sense, but i felt like when I knew what my body was doing i was in more control lol and maybe thats why I have such a hard time with this wacko AF and longer cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give you some hope...
> 
> We lost our first (MC @ 13 weeks, HB stopped @ 10weeks)
> 
> So the first cycle was 42 days (I'm a normal 28 d) with spotting at 35 days.
> Second cycle O'd on CD 24 ish (conflicting info) and AF at my more usual CD 29.
> We are now on CD 16 of third cycle post MC and things are seeming much more normal. Typical O signs right on time, etc. hoping that this means thins are back to normal but it did take 2 messed up cycles to get there. Hang n there, you will get your rhythm back :).
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm in a similar boat
We lost our first ([email protected] weeks) saw the heartbeat the day before the severe cramps, bleeding and MC.
Cycles 29 days prior to miscarriage with ov on 15
First cycle post MC was 32 days with O on cd 19.
Second cycle post MC same thing. 32/19 and rather pathetic AFs
Third cycle post MC 31 days/o day 17
Currently CD 16 in 4th cycle post MC. Used Soy this month to try to boost the O and maybe move it up a couple days. At the moment FF thinks I MAY have o'd on CD12, but now today I've had more EWCM and I've been having ovary pain (both sides) since CD 9. Bought OPKs today to try to figure it out. Took one, neg, but it was only a 2hr hold.
Good luck to everyone. All of us will have a profound appreciation for those BFPs that only those who are TTCAL can understand.


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies. I'm slowly recovering from my disappointment of the bfn. Really struggled with facing the reality that life is unfair and that I have to accept that. But feeling better today. The really sucky thing was that the very day I got my bfn I started to get heart burn and constipation and those two things combined have ALWAYS preceded a bfp. So that really stank and felt like a kick in the teeth.

I think I may push back my next test from Monday to next Friday. My fertile window (based on my recent 40 day cycles and strongest ov signs) was the 17th to 19th. I want to be at least a guaranteed 12dpo before testing. Though I may cave and test Wednesday or Thursday. It'll depend on the kind of signs I get. I'm actually feeling really normal now (outside of the nighttime heart burn and constipation) so feel out of it this cycle.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry, you're not out until the fat witch sings... or something. :)


----------



## Carybear

Sorry Starry - FX'd for a BFP! Keep at it, don't give up and you will receive the blessing! That's what I keep telling myself...

Dr ordered another round of tests, including hormonal panel. Maybe this will yield some answers.

Tiny I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## Starry Night

I know I'm not out but I'm definitely afraid to get my hopes up again within the same cycle. At least I know we BD'd enough. So I'm not afraid that we missed our opportunity. The rest is up to fate now.

Cary - when do you get the tests done? Hope you get some insight that can help you get your rainbow!


----------



## Megan1986

Pink spotting all day...maybe ib, maybe af? Who knows!!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Cary - I hope these tests give you the answers you're looking for, sounds like they could definitely be helpful.

Starry - It's always hard not to get your hopes up but at least you know you've given it your best shot this cycle. The waiting does suck though! :)

Megan - Take a test, hun! Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Tiny! At this point anything will help. Just sitting around thinking drives me a little crazy...

Megan... Here's hoping that it is IB and not the :witch:

Started using OPK's for the first time today... I had a faint second line that actually came up before the control line... But definitely lighter than the control line. I will test again tonight when I get home. It is important for the hormonal panel that I know when I ovulate. 

Anyway... Feels like I'm being proactive!


----------



## Starry Night

Megan - I hope it's IB!! Good luck!!!

Cary - yeah, being proactive gives such a feeling of control. I hope you get a positive opk soon.


----------



## Carybear

It's hard to see in the picture, but here are the two OPK's I did today. One was with FMU at 5:30 am and the other was at 5:00 tonight. I did not drink or go to the bathroom after 1:45 pm. The morning one is about half the darkness of the control line, but tonight's has just barely a shadow. I have a ton of ewcm... More than I have ever had.



The one on the right is the morning one.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't really know much about opks. I thought they had to be darker than the control line? Well, I'd be BD'ing just incase as I go by ewcm anyways. Good luck!


----------



## ..Julie..

FF just gave me my crosshairs.... Which is weird. It was on CD9 but my temps have been pretty even I'm not really sure what's going on just have to keep takin the temps and see how things go. My CM Is not reflecting ovulation at all. 

Idk what's going on.. So much for getting back to normal or close to normal... I know I have time to do that but I'm getting so anxious to TTC I just want things to normal out.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Cary - the positive OPKs and your EWCM would suggest you're going to ovulate very soon, get lots of BD'ing in!! :)

Julie - that does sound confusing! 

I am wondering whether to order some ic opks, I've never had much luck with them before - I lost patience with them when I never seemed to get a positive result but maybe if I can stick it out using them this cycle they could be helpful.


----------



## ..Julie..

Ive never used OPKs and was wondering about using them in the next cycle as well. 

It is confusing, but I am hoping that as I put in more temperatures it will work itself back out. I usually dip in temperatures right at ovulation. hmmmm. I guess only time will tell. Luckily for me though we are not actively TTC until after the next visit from AF. Last cycle I ovulated CD 21 this cycle its CD9 ?? I'm sure I would have missed both windows if we were TTC.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

If you're really struggling to figure out your ovulation dates then maybe you could give OPKs a try, you've nothing to lose. That's the way I'm looking at it.


----------



## aknqtpie

On OPKs, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line for it to be considered positive. It isn't like a HPT, where any line = positive. 

I think AF is almost out the door for me :)


----------



## nessaw

I always struggled with opks. This month is first with cbfm and it was really good. Fmu so no messing around in the day and really clear. Sorry I sound like a salesman but I was so pleased to know exactly when I ov. Like u said mine was cd9/10 with the peaks and we prob would have missed it. Which could well be why it took so long the first time!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

nessaw said:


> I always struggled with opks. This month is first with cbfm and it was really good. Fmu so no messing around in the day and really clear. Sorry I sound like a salesman but I was so pleased to know exactly when I ov. Like u said mine was cd9/10 with the peaks and we prob would have missed it. Which could well be why it took so long the first time!

 Nessaw, how much did your cbfm cost?


----------



## nessaw

Got on amazon with box of 20 sticks. was on offer-think it was £86. Totally worth it for even just one cycle of knowing where I'm at.


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie - glad that AF is almost done. That's always a good feeling even when not TTC. Hope you can get your rainbow straight away!

AFM - keep waffling between optimism and pessimism. I'm fairly confident that I'm heading towards a 40 day cycle. When I'm regular that seems to be the length of cycle my body likes. Sometimes my boobs seem bigger then they will seem the same. I will get loads of milky cm but then it dries up. I can also explain my other symptoms away either to my current cold (have had one for 3 weeks or so) or my IBS. So yeah, increased thirst and urination but that could be due to the cold and I'm crazy bloated and constipated but that could be the IBS. And with my intense ovulation signs over a week ago that mimicked pregnancy-signs so closely that I think my PMS signs might be able to trick me too. So I just have to be patient and wait for the hpt.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Nessaw - That is a pretty good deal, I don't think I could afford one right at this minute though so may have to settle with ICs for now. :-/ 

Starry - Oh, how I wish that pregnancy symptoms were straight forward and they couldn't be confused with a zillion other things! When are you going to test again?


----------



## Carybear

Here is the latest OPK...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Carybear said:


> Here is the latest OPK...
> 
> View attachment 556925

Dance dance babydance dance dance dance! :thumbup:


----------



## Carybear

Lol.. We're on it 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling cranky, to be honest. Whether a bfp or bfn is awaiting me, I am drawing to the end of my cycle so the hormones are flaring. Had a huge calorie fest at supper which made me feel a bit better. :haha: I DO feel like I'm out though. My cm went from abundant and milky to scant and tacky. Part of me wants to test now and get it over with but I only have one test and testing too early won't help anything. I will probably test on Thursday.


----------



## Carybear

Awwww Starry... Don't give up yet... Still FX'D for a BFP for you.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I've also been cranky the last few days, not helped by work being kind of stressful too. AF left a few days ago and I'm moodier now than I was a week ago - is this POST-Menstrual-Tension?! I keep snapping at my other half though which I'm feeling really bad about, I just can't seem to help it at the moment. :(

I've order some IC OPKs which hopefully I'll get a positive result with this cycle as I'm sure not sure when I'm ovulating. My cycles are still kind of messed up.


----------



## Carybear

How is everyone? 

AFM I am trying to get answers and it seems like when i am close everything comes back normal... Uggghhhhh


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you didn't get any real answers. I hope that your body goes back to normal to match the results.:hugs:

Only two more sleeps till I test again. I really, really feel out but of course I am still entertaining the hope the test will show up positive so that tension is wreaking havoc on my mind and making my spirits low. And feeling that I am "out" is reviving my sense of loss over my Lil Sweet Pea. As much as I look forward to meeting my rainbow someday I miss my baby.:cry:


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and if I'm "out" it turns out that my fertile window for my next cycle is exactly when my parents are coming over for a visit. Why, Universe, why???? At our house we can at least attempt "secret sex" but it will be difficult. Sound really carries (you can clearly make out conversations even from a different floor) so we'll have to wait until my parents are asleep.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - I feel your pain. We were only able to BD once during my (I think) fertile period last month because we were holidaying with my parents, staying in a little wooden chalet - not good!! 

I'm feeling quite positive this cycle :) just hope this positivity I'm feeling leads to a rainbow. 

I'm still sad about my loss too, I had to go to a baby shower last weekend and that was pretty tough to get through. 

xx


----------



## melann13

Starry Night said:


> Oh, and if I'm "out" it turns out that my fertile window for my next cycle is exactly when my parents are coming over for a visit. Why, Universe, why???? At our house we can at least attempt "secret sex" but it will be difficult. Sound really carries (you can clearly make out conversations even from a different floor) so we'll have to wait until my parents are asleep.

Last month we were visiting my inlaws (grandparents and sil) out of state and staying at their homes. We managed to BD 6 times during the week :) Course still BFN, but we laughed about whether they'd do the math if we did end up PG. Floors aren't as noisy as beds...:blush:


----------



## Starry Night

It's good to know about the floors! LOL!! I was actually considering that myself, to be honest. Not sure if DH will go for it but we'll see. He's an adventurous sort.

I test tomorrow. Still silly holding onto hope but yet feeling really depressed today all the same. Have had a few good cries.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Good luck, Starry. I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Carybear

Think about ou Starry... Praying for a BFP!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck starry.x


----------



## Starry Night

*sighs* It was as expected. BFN. The lack of boob change really clued me in. Even though I was expecting it I was still disappointed. Now I just have to wait for AF to appear and then wait FOREVER to ovulate again. Right now I'm hating my long cycles as I only get 2 more tries before my baby's due date even though it's still 4 months away.


----------



## Carybear

Sorry starry sending :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm trying to see the silver lining. With my first AF I was still passing lots of brown gook and I wouldn't want a baby to grow in that so I think another AF could ensure I'm nice and clean inside. Also, with my first AF I started spotting at about 10dpo and I was worrying that maybe I would have a problem with my luteal phase thanks to the m/c. But so far no spotting. So I guess I'm back to normal.


----------



## Carybear

That's an awesome way to look at it! Helps to look at the sunny side. Sometimes it is difficult to do. I truly believe that our rainbow babies are on their way!


----------



## Starry Night

If I didn't look at the sunny side I would go crazy. lol

BTW, today was so frigidly cold that I saw two rainbows over the horizon even though it was a sunny day. Gave me a little hope.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Sorry you didn't get your BFP, Starry. 


My IC OPKs arrived yesterday so I'm going to start testing from this evening (CD12) as my afs are still pretty inconsistent at the moment and I'd rather start them early and know I'm not going to miss a positive result. That's if they work this time around!


----------



## ..Julie..

Starry I'm sorry. I love that you saw the two rainbows. I can only imagine the hope it gave you. It gave me a little bit of hope just reading about it. What an amazing sight. 

My cross hairs disappeared on FF for CD9 and I am expecting them to pop up tomorrow morning when I take my temp. I had my EWCM yesterday and my temp dropped this morning. I am expecting it to rise and then it will be about waiting the TWW for AF so we can start TTC. This is almost identical to my last cycle when I ovulated on CD 21 today is CD19 for me. I wouldn't mind if it stayed this way just so that way Next cycle when we are TTC I will have a slight idea what my body is doing again even if its different than before the MC.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Ladies, I'm really confused. 

I just did my first OPK of this cycle not expecting to get a positive as I'm only on CD 12 and I've been having 30-odd day long cycles but it's shown a positive and the test line is darker than the control line. Now' I'm really confused! 

What do you all think? 
https://tinypic.com/r/347y8tw/6


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Oops, here's the pic...

https://i49.tinypic.com/347y8tw.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

So the control line is on the right, correct? The test certainly looks positive to me. If your cycles are still wonky after your m/c maybe you are getting false LH surges only to ovulate later? I've read that similar things can happen to girls with PCOS. I don't know though. OPKS intimidate me so that's part of the reason I don't use them.

Started spotting today even though it's a day early so I know I'm out. But the bright side is at least I started spotting at 13dpo and not 10dpo like last time. Things are improving. Maybe this next AF will be the kickstart of normal hormones and will be a healthier environment for a beanie to catch.

Also, I realize I miscalculated the days for my next cycle and my fertile window will be AFTER my parents leave. So no secret sex or fears I'll miss it. such a relief!


----------



## Carybear

Tiny - I'm new to OPK's but that definitely looks positive to me. One thing I noticed this month was that I ovulate later than I thought. I get a lot of ewcm but I actually ovulate about 4-5 days after I get the ewcm... The OPK's helped me to see that...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - yeah, the control line is on the right. I can see why you'd prefer not to use OPKs. I feel even more confused now. It could be a false LH surge, I'm going to keep testing to see what happens. This evening's test showed a fainter test line but it was still very much present. 

Also, HOORAY for not having to have secret sex! :) 

Cary - It could be that maybe I do just ovulate earlier than I thought. I remember being quite surprised when I found out I was pregnant with my angel baby as we'd only BD'd very early in that cycle. 

I'm not convinced my EWCM corresponds with my ovulation either which is annoying!


----------



## Carybear

It is all so frustrating. I make a decision that I am definitely going to put everything away and just relax... And we'll that lasts for about 2 hours and I am back again... Thinking, trying, and waiting... sigh.... Sometimes it is all a little much!


----------



## Starry Night

TTC is so all-consuming. As exciting as it can be planning for and expanding your family it really does become obsessive. I've been in the TTC frame of mind since 2009 with only a small break the 10 months after DS was born (I thought I would lose him every step of the way through the pregnancy due to complications so the fear of returning to TTC hung over my head). I feel hopeful about a second child and still harbour tiny hopes for a third someday yet I am exhausted and a part of me is looking forward to when this part of my life is over. When I'm done I don't want to hear the word "miscarriage" for at least 5 years. lol


----------



## Carybear

I found out yesterday that a friend of our whose son is 15 just gothis 15 year old girlfriend pregnant. I mean really... How can it be so easy for some. All the boy could talk about was how her parents are telling her she has to get rid of it... My heart aches so bad. Every Sunday I'm surrounded by pregnant ladies... The I come to work and I am surrounded by pregnant ladies..

Yesterday someone came up to me and said...look you are already getting a bump. Two things: she hadn't heard that we had miscarried, and I officially look fat :-(


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Aww Cary :hugs: I wish people would think before they speak! 

I think when you're ttc it really does feel like everybody else in the world can get pregnant. Our time will come too... it's just got to. :)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Cary, that was really rough. Both the comment and the situation with your friend's son.


----------



## Carybear

Yeah... Had a good cry over it... The thing is I went home and my husband yelled at me because I said I was hungry and didnt feel like cooking. Now, this is not normally like him. So, I got ticked, cried even more and then proceeded to clean the house...looks much better. The thing is, I forget that things like a fifteen year old getting pregnant so easily affects him too... It was a rough day for both of us.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:

Cleaning house can be very therapeutic. I've done a few angry-cleans myself. At least it's productive....I hope tomorrow is a brighter day for the both of you.

AFM - this is a silly and way TMI sort of update but my sex drive is back. It's been gone ever since the m/c. At first I thought it was an emotional thing but it just never came back even though I wanted it to so I figured it must be hormonal. Now halfway through my AF it's back. It makes me almost giddy because it makes me feel like my body is back to normal and maybe I have a better chance of conceiving this month!! Also, I really hated that my body wasn't liking sex when there was nothing wrong (no infections, no mad feelings at DH, etc)


----------



## anchor08

Not silly, that's a very good thing! It's a great sign of physical health, and hopefully will make this difficult part of the journey a bit more enjoyable. :)


----------



## MirandaH

I wanted to give you ladies some hope this morning. I have been staying out of here, since we were trying to keep this thread positive. I have not been in a very positive mood. Then last month my boss went out of town and OH has been working crazy hours, up to 58 a week, so we hardly saw each other. If one of us was off while the other was working, we killed time by moving. Then we had to make a trip out of town and between all of that, I don't think that we dtd five times all month, so I was certain that I was out for another month after our loss in October. I was beginning to think there was no chance of getting out BFP before July. These last few days I have been so exhausted and yesterday I started getting really sick. For peace of mind I went and got a test last night and told OH that with AF not due until Saturday and the "activity" of last month, I knew I was throwing money out of the window. Then he came in the room and asked if it mattered how dark the second line was.

We are not getting too excited yet, all things considered. He even said not to get excited because we have seen two lines before, but we have gotten our BFP before the would have been due date. Now we are just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Miranda... Sending prayers your way for a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## MirandaH

Carybear said:


> Congrats Miranda... Sending prayers your way for a healthy and happy nine months!

Thank you!! I am scared to death, but we will see what happens!


----------



## anchor08

Congratulations! Let us know how it goes, we're all hoping so much that it sticks.


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations miranda.x


----------



## tinyfootsteps

That's a very uplifting story, Miranda. Congratulations and I wish you very happy and healthy 9 months. I hope I can get my BFP before July too! :)


----------



## Carybear

Well, went to the gyn today... All he did was talk.. Was hoping for an ultrasound... Pee test there was negative.. Not out yet as itis only 9 dpo... Been having period like cramps for the last two days... Off and on...


----------



## MirandaH

Thank you everyone!! I am really hoping this one sticks too! And I will absolutely keep you posted! I have an appoinment on Friday morning to confirm and do bloods. I hope that you all get your BFPs before your would have been due date, with sticky, sticky little beans!! 

Carybear, my fingers are crossed for you!! Keep us posted!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Miranda!


----------



## nessaw

Well ladies I am cd28 18dpo no af no symptoms since 12dpo bfn on 16dpo and it would appear no commas!! Just want to get on with the clomid. Arrrrrggggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Carybear

Sorry Nessaw... FX'd that you get an answer one way or another


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congrats, Miranda!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! Wishing you loads of sticky dust!:baby:

nessaw - :hugs:

Cary - sorry you didn't get an u/s like you hoped. 9dpo is a bit early to get a positive. I had loads of cramps from ovulation until AF was due the last time I got my bfp.

AFM - AF is ending but still got a long wait until I ovulate as Feb 25th or 26th is the start of my fertile window. In the meantime it is DH's b-day (today), Valentine's Day, my birthday and my parents coming for a visit. So hopefully, this will all keep me busy as we wait to try again.


----------



## nessaw

Af came today. Onwards and upwards with the clomid!!


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for you Nessaw... 

Scheduled a stomach u/s for Monday... Praying for answers... My BB's starting hurting on the sides and nips this morning... They've gotten bigger and the blue veins are even more prominent now.. Looks like there are more...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hey, how is everybody doing?

How did your u/s go Cary?

AFM - I am in my two week wait - no real symptoms at the mo so nothing much to report here. I was thinking of testing on Valentine's day but it may be a bit early. I'm not really sure when AF is due though.


----------



## Carybear

Hi Tiny... Hd the us done yesterday... I couldn't see anything, and she said the dr should have the results in a couple of business days. So hoping I get some answers... Belly is still big and BB's have gotten bigger. 

I will test tomorrow or Thursday just to see...

I've been cramping off and on for over a week... AF is due Thursday or Friday.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Fingers crossed that you get some answers quick-sharp then! :) 

My boobs are quite tender at the mo, this is the first time they've been like this since my pregnancy. I used to always get sore BBs a week or two before AF before my m/c so it's probably another sign that things are slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## Starry Night

Not much to report here. Still waiting to ovulate and it will be middle of March before I can take a hpt. This is my second-last chance to conceive before my Sweet Pea's due date unless I start getting shorter cycles before then.


----------



## aknqtpie

My boobs really freaking hurt today...


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, I hope that is a good sign!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

POAS this morning - BFN! :(


----------



## Carybear

Hi all.. 

Sorry Tiny... When do you expect AF?

AFM Calling dr today to see about the us... POAS this morning and there was the faintest of lines... There wasn't hardly any color to it, so I will try again in two days... I will be officially late on Saturday so sounds like a good day to try again...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Not expecting AF for another few days yet, Cary. So I'm not completely out yet. :)

A faint line sounds hopeful, fingers crossed for when you test again in a couple of days.


----------



## ..Julie..

Fingers crossed for you tiny and Cary!!

I haven't been on here in awhile we just moved into our new house and getting settled there. AF started today so I am very excited (weird to say that) but it meas I have had the two periods the dr wanted before actively TTC again. I can't wait to start that journey again. My cycles are still 31-33 days after the mc before they were spot on 28. My temps have evened out a bit since the love and everything is over. So I'm expecting to ovulate first week of march. I have until late June before baby's would be due date. I'm trying to stay hopeful that it will happen quickly like last time... Nervous though that it won't.


----------



## ..Julie..

Since the move is over my temps have evened out lol not the love! Auto correct... I guess that's what I get from being on here on my phone at work!


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome back Julie!!!

Fx'd Cary that the lines keep getting darker!!

Sorry about the BFN Tiny! 

AFM - Testing (again...) tomorrow!


----------



## Starry Night

Julie - that's too funny about the typo. I thought "love" referred to Valentines and that it got you so "excited" that it affected your body basal temperature. LOL

Good luck to Carey, tiny and aknqtipe!!


----------



## ..Julie..

Hahaha that's funny!!


----------



## Carybear

Stomach us came back normal... Nothing to worry about 

Testing again tomorrow morning with FMU


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad everything looked good :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Welcome back, Julie - I hope your TTC journey is a short one! :) 

How'd your second test go, Cary?

Fingers crossed for you, aknqtpie. x


----------



## aknqtpie

Bfn.. Think I'm out. Ill test again next tues or weds if AF hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Carybear

Has anyone ever seen a test that has two thin lines in the test line?

This mornings test had two very thin lines instead of one line. Again, it was very faint.


----------



## Carybear

Here is the one from this morning.


----------



## Carybear

Yesterday's... I can see a faint line but it just isn't showing up in pics...


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> Bfn.. Think I'm out. Ill test again next tues or weds if AF hasn't shown up yet.

:hugs: Sorry about the bfn. Hope the :witch: stays away and you get your bfp after all!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Cary, I can just about make out the two test lines on your morning test?! - I have to say I've never seen that before! 

Can't see the faint line in the other photo though. 

Oh, I hope this mean you get a dark line in a day or so! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Some of you are on another thread that I posted this on.. but here is an update... 

So I took the test at 2am.. because I had to pee... Didn't see anything.. so after about 2 minutes, I decided to disassemble it because 1) I was feeling destructive at 2am and 2) I was curious if I could tell where the line was supposed to show up.. 

So at 5:30am.. when I got up for the day.. I looked in the trash (because who doesn't do that) .. and low and behold.. there was a pink line! 

So I am not sure if this was because I took it out of the casing.. or because it was outside of the time limit.. but I am taking a Clearblue one in about 2 hours (I have been holding it since 5:30 am.. it is now 8:30am.. So we will see what that one shows.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

aknqtpie - what was the clearblue result?! :)


----------



## melann13

I'm out. AF came, temp is still fairly high- not sure what to make of that... bleeding was definitely AF and had BFN the day before bleeding started (14dpo).
Onward. EDD was May20th, so I'm running out of chances. Honestly I'm really shooting to be prego again by our 6th anniversary (in August), sure would be great if I could be out of the 1st trimester by then...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I'm out too - AF arrived today!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry ladies I left town  

Clearblue was BFN. I figure if AF doesn't show by Tuesday, ill test again.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: to the ladies that AF caught and :hugs: to aknqtpie on your bfn.

AFM - I should be ovulating in about one week. My last cycle was 39 days so I might ovulate as early as this weekend when my parents will be here for a visit. So I'm going to be serious about BD'ing so there are loads of spermies flooding my system when I do ovulate. I conceived my latest bfp when I only had BD'd 5 days before ovulation (we were out visiting the inlaws over my entire fertile window). Right now I'm thinking to BD the morning before we leave to pick up my parents from the airport and then as soon as we're back from dropping them off. Actually, I should be ovulating the day we drop them off. I just can't count on finding time for "secret" sex while they're here.

This is my second-last chance to get my bfp before my angel's May 24th DD.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Sounds like you've got a plan of action, Starry!

Sorry about the BFN, aknqtpie! 

It turns out my cycle was only 28 days long (the shortest it's been in a long, long time) - hence the 'early' LH surge. Makes sense now. I hope my cycles stay this short!


----------



## nessaw

Hey ladies. How r u all? Sorry for those the witch got. I got my peak yest and today on my cbfm so fingers crossed the clomid has done its job!


----------



## aknqtpie

Forgot to update this thread.. AF showed yesterday :-(


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I'm strangely enjoying the fact that AF is here right now. It's the 5 days of the month that my brain gets a rest from thinking about getting/being pregnant. Anyone else know what I mean? :)


----------



## Starry Night

This time around I'm still too shocked that AF arrived on CD18 but yeah...it is nice to have that reprieve once you get over the fact that the previous cycle was unsuccessful.


----------



## aknqtpie

Tiny - I was just thinking that the good thing about this time of the month is that I can lay under my heated blanket without the worry of overheating a baby.


----------



## ..Julie..

I feel like everyone around me is either pregnant already or just become pregnant or just announced their pregnancy... it mixes up all my emotions. A woman I used to work with just announced on facebook she is expecting.. they've been keeping it a secret until they know the gender and are expecting a baby girl the end of june.... That hurt as I was due June 26. and i'm just so jealous/envious/angry. I feel bad because i want to be happy for them, but they just had a baby less than a year ago! It just seems so unfair at times. I have no where else to vent this out and I know you all will understand. So grateful for this group of women. You all have helped me out so much through this time of my life and I would go crazy without you all. So thank you! :hugs:

On a positive note: I am just so happy to finally be on cycle #1 of TTC after the miscarriage. And the two month wait is finally over per dr. orders! AF is gone now so its just about having all the fun until ovulation day comes. 

:hugs: to those that the witch showed. Better luck on the next cycle! Enjoy the little break it gives you from the pressure of ttc! And Enjoy that heated blanket Aknqtpie


----------



## aknqtpie

Julie - Just remember.. Go Hawks :) 

I know what you mean, it seems like there are a lot of people getting pregnant, and I am not one.. Granted I only have had one cycle since my m/c, but I was hoping to get pg right away. Oh well. I just keep reminding myself that just because so and so is pregnant, doesn't mean that the baby I will have will be less special, and that I have a lot of people rooting and praying for me, and their pregnancy has nothing to do with me. It is hard, but I have to repeat that in my mind. 

I love the song by Swedish House Mafia - Don't you worry child ... cheers me up.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Don't get me wrong, when AF shows up I am bitterly disappointed that another unsuccessful cycle has passed but once I realise that it's out of my hands I try to just think 'Oh well, on to the next...' 

I know I'll get my sticky bean when the time is good and right.

I absolutely know where you're all coming from when it comes to feeling like everyone else can get pregnant so easily. Just remember, everyone else has their secrets and hard times - when we eventually get our rainbow babies (and we will) - others may look at us and think 'Oh, I bet it was so easy for her' like I do with strangers pushing prams in the streets.


----------



## ..Julie..

I know it will happen when it's supposed to and I trust that it will. I think the woman unused to work withs surprise announcement and her being due around my would be due date just caught me off guard. I wasnt expecting it. 

Thanks for the encouragement. 

We will all get our rainbow babies soon. Just happy to have somewhere to turn to when life shakes up my emotions a little bit.


----------



## aknqtpie

That is what we are here for :) :hugs: 

It is hard too when you aren't trying, but really want to. I think it makes it worse.


----------



## ..Julie..

How is every one doing??? :)


----------



## Starry Night

Doing OK. Just getting over my surprise AF that showed up 2 weeks early. It came just as I was gearing up to do some serious BD'ing. I hate that my last cycle was a complete throwaway with no ovulation or tww. Grrrr! Now I'm nervous it's going to happen again. There is just no way to know. And with my due date always getting closer and turning 30 I am feeling the pressure. I know 30 isn't "old" but most of my friends have married young and are already done having their families. The girls having babies at the same time as me are all in their early 20s. I feel very behind the game. LOL


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry - I am 29 this year, so I understand. I feel behind too. 

Gearing up to O right now. Starting my OPKs and will start BDing tonight... I expect I should O on Monday or tuesday. I am temping this cycle too, but since I always wake up in the middle of the night, I decided that I will just temp right then, rather than trying to make myself go back to sleep. And so far, the temperatures are all pretty close to each other, not a lot of fluctuating. I decided I won't adjust either.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies, 

I've just started my OPKs today - had some left from my last cycle so figured I might as well continue using them this month. I'm guessing I've got another 5 days or so yet before ovulation. 

Starry - hope this cycle works out better for you.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm still spotting a bit and so far all of my AFs since the m/c have had lots of brown spotting before and afterwards. I'm starting to consider taking vitamin B6. I've heard that can help with that. I'm already taking B12 so I might try switching to a combined B6/B12 vitamin.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - I've had dark brown spotting before AFs since my miscarriage too. Didn't know vitamins could help.


----------



## Starry Night

I am doing some research into it at the moment. It seems B6 is mostly for leutal phase defects but I don't know if it will help with the spotting. I'm always nervous about adding supplements without talking to the doctor. Everything I'm taking now is doctor recommended. Prenatals, B12 and Vitamin D.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I take plain old Folic Acid - I'm too worried about taking anything else! :)


----------



## Malcolm12

I recently had a MC and I am having a hard time. I find it difficult to do anything and the first time my husband and I were intimate since the bleeding stopped, I just wanted it to be over. I just kept thinking about our baby. We have decided to try right away, but I'm wondering if I am mentally up to it. Also I have a baby shower in two weeks for a really close friend. I'm trying to get up the nerve to go.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Malcolm12 said:


> I recently had a MC and I am having a hard time. I find it difficult to do anything and the first time my husband and I were intimate since the bleeding stopped, I just wanted it to be over. I just kept thinking about our baby. We have decided to try right away, but I'm wondering if I am mentally up to it. Also I have a baby shower in two weeks for a really close friend. I'm trying to get up the nerve to go.


So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
You are in the right place as everyone here has had a similar experience and has an idea of what you're feeling. Our doctor recommended waiting until one full cycle before trying again mainly for emotional healing. At first I wanted to try right away and was upset that he wanted us to wait, but I recognize now that I wasn't in a great place to be pregnant again (if it were to happen) right away. 

It gets easier but not something that will be forgotten. :hugs:

Hang in there, and there is always someone around to listen :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Malcolm. I'm so sorry for your loss. The first time being intimate after a m/c is often difficult. But it should get easier and less painful. It's hard to know if you're ready to TTC right away or not. Sometimes you need to just give it a go and if it's too hard you can always take a break for awhile. But if you already know you're not ready then waiting is just fine. I started TTC right away because emotionally I felt ready but I could have waited as my body is not. It is taking awhile but my body is not back to normal yet even though it's been 4 months. It is hard to be patient.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Sorry for your loss Malcolm - if you're not feeling ready to TTC right away then take a break. I wanted to carry on TTC straight away, my partner didn't, so we waited and in hindsight I'm glad we did because now we are both ready we can concentrate on it fully. I still think about the baby we lost almost every day though.


----------



## ..Julie..

So sorry you are having to go through this Malcolm. Start TTC when you're emotionally ready. I thought I was ready but dr orders wanted us to wait two full cycles. I'm glad I did. It took the pressure off... It helped me get to know my body again and it's cycles. 


So right now I'm just waiting for O. Been BD'ing as much as we can. Each morning when I'm taking my temp I'm just waiting for it to drop! Then ill know and be in the first TWW since the mc. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry for your loss Malcom :hugs: 

Try again when you are ready.


----------



## Malcolm12

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just going to see what happens, but not fully try yet. Just don't think I can focus on charting and opks just yet.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so stupid. I visited the Third Tri forum last night and, sure enough, girls with similar due dates as me are already posting there. Why did I do that???? I knew that was stupid and I did it anyways. Now I'm in a really angry, pissy mood and everything and everyone is making me so mad I could scream at them. I feel like I hate everything and I'm being really unfair to DH. But I can't get myself to calm down.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I took the plunge today and got the book "taking charge of your fertility"

:happydance:

I'm excited to learn more and be more confident. I feel like every little thing I worry that there's something wrong! I keep reminding myself that the first :bfp: only took 3 months. It's only been 3 months trying again since :angel:

Anyone else read it?


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry - :hugs: I know it is rough. I am still friends on here with some women who were pg around the same time I was. 

Sunny - The only book I read was the impatient women's guide to getting pregnant. 

It took me 3 cycles last time as well. I am in cycle #2 since m/c.


----------



## aknqtpie

+OPK.. Woot Woot!


----------



## nessaw

Starry I did a similar thing today-bought a magazine with a front cover full of pg ladies. Now feeling pants!! Fortubately none of them had the same due date.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Aww, Starry - I'm always doing things like that even though I know I'll get upset. It's like the curiosity overrides anything else you know you might be feeling afterwards. 

I'm still waiting for a positive OPK - been getting in plenty of BD'ing in though. I just wish I had regular cycles!


----------



## Starry Night

I had still been in contact with the ladies who were pregnant with me when I was expecting DS. But they all got pregnant again at the same time and there were about two of them who had similar due dates as me so I have completely given up that group. I had tried to stay but it was way, way too hard.

I got loads of one-sided pinching last night and it really felt like ov pain. If my first day of spotting is to count as CD1 then I figured I would be about CD15 now which sort of makes sense except I can't remember the last time I've ever had a 28 day cycle. If the first day of heavy bleeding counts as CD1 then I'm only CD12 which makes even less sense. I didn't notice any ewcm though so who knows. Makes me feel like this is another wonky, throw-away cycle. Grrr. Just got to keep BD'ing, I suppose. But I don't want to get my hopes up either.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - that does sound like a confusing cycle. I'd probably count CD1 from the first day of spotting.

My last cycle was also 28 days which has just never happened before. My periods usually range from about 30-36 days long. I'm currently on CD16 now and still haven't had a positive OPK yet but have had lots of EWCM. Hmmm. 

I guess we just keep BD'ing and hope for the best.


----------



## Starry Night

I had ewcm last night so maybe I am ov'ing. Hope so. Would love to have a 28 day cycle for once.

tiny - when I conceived my DS I am pretty sure I ovulated a week after getting ewcm. I can't say for sure as I didn't chart or use OPKs but I had loads of early ultrasounds and he always measured the same and when I counted back on the calendar that's how it worked out.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok getting really frustrated :(

Pre MC I had 28 day O on day 18 perfect cycles. It was a matter of BD on the right night. Conceived on cycle 4 during a move! Now fourth cycle post MMC & D&C and everything is outta wack :(. First cycle was 42 days annovulatory. Second cycle was perfect. Third cycle was 35 days with o on day 20 thought I was PG but neg tests and AF arrived 8 days late (for me). Now fourth cycle day 23 and no O??? Temps messed up. CM messed up! What gives?? Anyone else have similar 'stuff'?? I've linked my FF chart and any ideas are more than welcome. Sorry for the vent but I feel this thread better understands the situation at hand : (unfortunately for all of us)


My Ovulation Chart


Thanks!


----------



## anchor08

Hey Sunny, sorry for the frustration, it must be really hard. Can't tell from your chart whether you ovulated recently and just had a crazy 1-day dip down or haven't O'd yet...hang in there, we're here with you!


----------



## Carybear

Hi! Sorry I've been gone so long... I still need to go back and read to get caught up.

Well, over the past couple of weeks we moved into a new house, work has been insanely busy and I've taken over the children's ministry at my church.

I never did take another hpt as I started with a terrible back ache on Saturday (February 16) and AF caught me on Sunday. It was very heavy the first day, and then got lighter and lasted a total of three days. Very unusual for me...

I had a saline sonogram last Monday and they were able to see that everything is working good. Apparently I have follicles maturing in both ovaries and my lining was nice and thick. I'm praying that this is my month.... We are doing the method we did when I first got pregnant: every night . DH is not complaining 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny, I'm also going through messed up cycles 4 months past my m/c. It's so frustrating when our bodies don't bounce back as quickly as we would like. I hate the not knowing when it will end.

Speaking of messed up, I am starting to feel convinced I'm due for another 18 day cycle. I'm on day 17 and I've been cramping since yesterday. They're bad enough to make me feel ill. My boobs ache and now my lower back is hurting. I'm a little nervous about what another short cycle will do to me as my last AF was extremely heavy and lasted 10 days. It's only been 8 days since the bleeding stopped so I don't see how my body could cope with that kind of blood loss again so soon.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry Night said:


> Sunny, I'm also going through messed up cycles 4 months past my m/c. It's so frustrating when our bodies don't bounce back as quickly as we would like. I hate the not knowing when it will end.
> 
> Speaking of messed up, I am starting to feel convinced I'm due for another 18 day cycle. I'm on day 17 and I've been cramping since yesterday. They're bad enough to make me feel ill. My boobs ache and now my lower back is hurting. I'm a little nervous about what another short cycle will do to me as my last AF was extremely heavy and lasted 10 days. It's only been 8 days since the bleeding stopped so I don't see how my body could cope with that kind of blood loss again so soon.

:hugs:

It's so frustrating when all of these stories I read of women conceiving in the first 'extra fertile three months" post MC. I'm coming close to my original due date (may 1) and its starting to get tough :nope:

I'm hoping that we both get back to normal and get our BFP soon!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

CD 18 and still no positive OPK!! All of my ovulation symptoms have gone now too - am wondering if I've missed it or if I'm just going to Ov a lot later this cycle. :|


----------



## aknqtpie

Anchor - Your chart is looking fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Carybear

Your chart really does look great... FX'd this is your month..

I'm on cd 18 rig now.. Not sure if I Od or not... Just bding as much as possible and waiting.... Last month I started cramping two weeks before AF.. And it was a BFN... So maybe nothing is a good thing...


----------



## Starry Night

Got the stomach flu so I'm hoping that's where the cramps are coming from. I just hope it doesn't interfere with conception or anything.

anchor - I really can't make heads or tails out of charts but the others seem positive so I'm going to wish you lots of luck!

sunny - yeah it is tough. I"m not sure I buy the whole "extra fertile" theory. My angel was due in May too but closer towards the end.


----------



## melann13

Sunnyleah said:


> Ok getting really frustrated :(
> 
> Pre MC I had 28 day O on day 18 perfect cycles. It was a matter of BD on the right night. Conceived on cycle 4 during a move! Now fourth cycle post MMC & D&C and everything is outta wack :(. First cycle was 42 days annovulatory. Second cycle was perfect. Third cycle was 35 days with o on day 20 thought I was PG but neg tests and AF arrived 8 days late (for me). Now fourth cycle day 23 and no O??? Temps messed up. CM messed up! What gives?? Anyone else have similar 'stuff'?? I've linked my FF chart and any ideas are more than welcome. Sorry for the vent but I feel this thread better understands the situation at hand : (unfortunately for all of us)
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Thanks!

I had similar issues. I got my BFP on my second cycle off BC, both of with were 29days with O on day 15. Pretty near textbook. MCd at 7.5 weeks. Since the miscarriage I've had Cyclelength/O of 32/19, 33/19, 31/17, 37/24(on soyiso) and this month I O'd on CD 12/13! So it can just take time. It sucks, but after seeing how messed up my cycles were I feel like my body wasn't ready to make the right amounts of hormones at the right time. Charting has really helped me feel like I know what's going on...


----------



## aknqtpie

My due date was May 9. I am really hoping I get my BFP by next cycle. I want baby to be born in 2013, so I don't have to pay another deductible.. Crazy, but practical lol. I already met mine for this year.


----------



## anchor08

12dpo and my chart looks beautiful, but my fmu was looking a little diluted (is that TMI? I don't know if anything is anymore! :) ) so still holding out another day or too to test. Very excited!


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol don't drink any water at night!!!


----------



## Carybear

Lol aknqtpie... I love it! Nothing wrong with practical


----------



## Starry Night

I'm feeling very hopeful and excited for you, anchor! I really hope this means your bfp is coming! And yeah, no more midnight water binges! ;)


----------



## ..Julie..

Aknqtpie I totally understand about the whole deductible thing. I'm crossing my fingers for you! 


I am currently 6 days DPO and trying really hard to not thinking about POAS. Because once I do it I'm addicted for the rest of the cycle. This is my first cycle TTC post mc. And I'm so anxious!! I find myself symptom spotting a lot. I'm hopeful that we timed everything right. I can't wait to pee on that darn stick. Last time I got my BFP 11 dpo. And that was on a digi. I gotta hold out a few more days!


----------



## anchor08

Haha, good advice, although I am quite thirsty these days (hot weather here, so I don't think it's a sign of anything). We'll see what tomorrow looks like.


----------



## Starry Night

Julie - hang on! In less than a week you should be able to get a fairly accurate result. I don't know how to avoid the symptom spotting though. I think I'm 3 or 4dpo and I'm already doing it.  Just gotta accept the crazies that comes with TTC, I suppose.


----------



## Left wonderin

Anchor fx,d for you this month , not long now to wait :) here is to a BFP xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd it stays up Anchor!

Julie - I am right behind you.. I am at ether 2/4 dpo.


----------



## Carybear

I'm right there with you, I think that I am about 4 dpo...


----------



## aknqtpie

Ooo.. looks like we will have a bunch of testing next weekend!! :)


----------



## Starry Night

I might hold off and wait another week to test. Just in case. I'm still having a hard time believing I could have ovulated as "early" as CD14 or 15.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I'm CD 20 and still waiting to OV. Loads of CM again this morning though. Ahh so confused!! 

I hope we get some BFPs in this thread over the next couple of weeks. GL everyone! x


----------



## anchor08

Can you see it?


----------



## Sunnyleah

anchor08 said:


> Can you see it?

Yes! Barely but there????

Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm about 7DPO. Just got my CH this morning... Crazy that FF took so long to share :)

This is my next to last chance to conceive before the would be due date.... Fingers crossed I don't need that last chance :) FF also predicts that I should O in the week of said due date so I suppose I could count that as my last chance? Although I wouldn't get the BFP until later. Anywho, fingers crossed!


----------



## Carybear

I can see it anchor! It's faint but I did not even have to squint!!!!! FX'd that this it for you! I won't test for another week to 10 days, but I can't wait to see your lines get darker!!


----------



## anchor08

It is faint, but I don't have to squint. I think it's a little bit darker (at 13dpo) than my last pregnancy was at 16dpo. It's definitely better than the picture shows, but I'm glad you guys can see it. I'll try again Sunday morning!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think I see something. What brand?


----------



## nessaw

Anchor I def see something. Fingers crossed.x

afm cycle 1 of clomid didn't work but I did get good progesterone levels at cd21. On to the next one. Can't recall who said it but I also would like a due date in 2013. Just cos 2014 seems ages away!


----------



## Starry Night

I most definitely saw something right away. I am strongly inclined to think it's your BFP. :) If it is, it'll be darker in a few days.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Anchor, I see it too! :)


----------



## Carybear

Anchor everything is crossed for you! I pray the line gets darker and darker....


----------



## anchor08

Thank you so much everyone, I know I should probably be feeling more cautious, but I'm very excited. It's a local store-brand test, I think it's 25miu but not sure. Fingers crossed for Sunday!


----------



## aknqtpie

Why wait until sunday??? lol I want to see another test!


----------



## Starry Night

Me too!


----------



## anchor08

Well, I already got up and peed, so no test today, but here's a better picture of yesterday's test. It looks a little darker since it's been sitting around for longer, but also a better pic.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Wooohooo! :)


----------



## ..Julie..

Yay anchor!!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I definitely see it there!!! YAY ANCHOR!!! Super excited for you :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I finally got my positive OPK this evening (CD21) although I think my LH surge must've started not long after I got my almost positive test yesterday as I've been having quite strong ovulation pains in my right side all afternoon. I was starting to think that I wasn't going to ovulate this month.


----------



## Starry Night

anchor - now I'm really convinced that's your bfp! So happy for you!

tiny - hurray for ovulation! Really hope you were able to catch that eggy.

AFM - really trying not to symptom spot especially as I don't feel confident that I did ovulate a week ago in spite of getting my ov signs then. I'm not really getting any real symptoms anyways. I also think I'm going act like I am having my usual 40 day cycle which means I'd ovulate on Wednesday thereabouts. So hopefully DH is feeling better and we can get to work. I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## ..Julie..

All I keep telling myself is "don't POAS don't POAS" It's still too early. But I want to so bad! Having symptoms fatigue, full cramps and twinges ... Only time will tell... Don't want to get my hopes up too high.

Yay tiny for your positive opk!


----------



## Sunnyleah

..Julie.. said:


> All I keep telling myself is "don't POAS don't POAS" It's still too early. But I want to so bad! Having symptoms fatigue, full cramps and twinges ... Only time will tell... Don't want to get my hopes up too high.
> 
> Yay tiny for your positive opk!

How many days post are you? I'm 9DPO today and want to test!!! Lol. Got my first BFP at 12 days. Can't wait till Wednesday!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am 5/7dpo today... The soonest I am going to test is going to be friday.. I will be 10/12dpo. Even though I ordered a bunch of ICs.. I just can't bring myself to test any sooner!


----------



## Sunnyleah

aknqtpie said:


> I am 5/7dpo today... The soonest I am going to test is going to be friday.. I will be 10/12dpo. Even though I ordered a bunch of ICs.. I just can't bring myself to test any sooner!

Nice. I caved and tested this morning at 9DPO. Of course BFN. Should've known better!

:dohh:

Oh we'll. AF is due Wednesday so ill be 13 DPO if I test Thursday. Lol. I got my last BFP at 12 DPO so I may cave again and test Wednesday. I only have one test left and refuse to buy more! (Until next cycle if needed). 

I guess we'll just have to busy ourselves until then!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

AF for me is due between the 18-20. So I will probably test every day over the weekend .. just in case lol. I am feeling like I am out though this cycle. I keep subconsiously SS.. but at the same time, I just feel like this isn't meant to be my month.


----------



## Sunnyleah

aknqtpie said:


> AF for me is due between the 18-20. So I will probably test every day over the weekend .. just in case lol. I am feeling like I am out though this cycle. I keep subconsiously SS.. but at the same time, I just feel like this isn't meant to be my month.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! That's how I felt my first time. I actually did 3 tests in one day because I didn't believe it. No symptoms although in hindsight I was cranky and had heavy BB s. 

I'm having lots of tingling of the BB (nipple area) and mild cramping so similar to normal post O stuff though! Lol

:dust:


----------



## aknqtpie

When I got my BFP last time, I don't think I had too many symptoms besides being tired, but I am always tired, and we were running around doing a lot of stuff that weekend.. 

Last cycle, I swore I had all of the symptoms of being pregnant.. and nothing, so I am trying to keep a realistic approach at all my symptoms. Although I have had some dull AF like cramping and my nipples were kind of tingly yesterday, but it could be all in my head. Just easier to be "out" in my head lol


----------



## Starry Night

:dust: to all the ladies waiting to test.

My stomach flu has really thrown me off so now I'm not quite sure what to make of my body. Normally I can track just following body cues and cycle-length averages to figure out what is going on with my signs. I usually know where I am. But with the m/c and sickness I'm just lost a lot of the time. Still not willing to officially track or chart. :dohh: 

I'm not feeling any preggo signs so I'm almost hoping I'm on another 40 cycle so that means I still have a chance to catch my egg. Now I just don't know when I want to test.


----------



## ..Julie..

Sunny- I am 9 dpo today and caved and tested this morning as well...obviously bfn for me too ! Silly me! I got my first BFP 11 dpo but ill probably wait to test until Friday. Just to be sure. AF due according to ff on 17th but I ovulated on cd 16 instead of 19 this month. So who knows. Still feeling symptoms and ill just be symptom spotting till then!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck to this weeks testers. Got everything crossed for you.x


----------



## Carybear

Thinking of all those on this thread and praying for many BFP'S....


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Me too, I hope there are lots of Spring BFPs in this thread. :) 

How's it going Carybear?


----------



## Carybear

Just waiting... The bloating in my stomach is going down.. Not sure why it was there n the first place...

Had pain in oth ovaries on Sunday.. But ewcm the Sunday before that..

How's it going for you Tiny?


----------



## tinyfootsteps

That's good the bloating has gone down, could be caused by so many things I guess, it's impossible to tell half the time. 

I'm in a similar situation mysef atm - had EWCM about a week or so before my +OPK and Ov pains (a couple of days ago). So currently in the boring part of my tww where it's too soon to even symptom spot. Yawn! 

I'm liking all the positive signs from others in this thread though - it's getting me through the wait! :)


----------



## Carybear

That is so true... It's so exciting to hear everyone's good news!


----------



## aknqtpie

Was tempted to test this morning, and decided not too.. mostly because I was too tired to think straight. 

Might test tomorrow.. will be 8/10dpo.. but will probably hold out till friday.. 10/12dpo.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies who is testing this weekend ? Give me your names and I'll make a list :) I am DPO 9 and will be testing on Sunday the 17th if AF stays away till then 

Fx,d for all those testing , come on girls we need at least a few beanie leprachon for paddy,s day ;) xxx


----------



## anchor08

aknqtpie said:


> Was tempted to test this morning, and decided not too.. mostly because I was too tired to think straight.
> 
> Might test tomorrow.. will be 8/10dpo.. but will probably hold out till friday.. 10/12dpo.

Wow, I keep thinking you're about to test, so it must be going super slowly for you! Good luck!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Unfortunately I've still got another 11 days at least before I can even contemplate testing!! GL to all the testers though!.


----------



## Sunnyleah

AF is due tomorrow. If a no show I may test tomorrow morning. Might wait till Thursday....


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, sunny!:dust:

tiny - it seems we'll be testing roughly around the same time. :flower: 

Part of me is tempted to test this weekend just for the sake of curiosity due to originally thinking I had ov'd a week and a half ago. I have a test leftover from last time so I figure I might as well. :haha:


----------



## ..Julie..

I know I said I was going to wait until Friday to test but I think I may sneak a test in tomorrow haha. Today I had some crazy weird spells of light headedness. It was awful was a little afraid I wouldn't be safe driving home from work. I'm exhausted and still having some pulling and tugging feelings in lower abdomen. I'm hoping its all good signs. We shall see. I'm excited for all the testing from so many of us in the next week or so. 

Good luck ladies baby dust to all!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd Julie and Sunny!!!

I might join you all in testing tomorrow.. although it will be on the early side. 

SS - TIred, sore boobs.. occasionaly tingly nipples, increased urination, cramping/bloating/pressure in my lower abdomen.... 

Sounds good.. Right?


----------



## Starry Night

I'd say so! :) :)

I wish pregnancy didn't feel so much like AF so there would be no confusion between the two. Heck, I am starting to notice similarities between pregnancy signs and ovulation. My boobs are slightly swollen and tender (hurt loads in the shower), am peeing a lot and am constipated and bloated. BUT I'm getting ewcm and ov pains and it's the fertile window for a 40 day cycle which is the average length of a typical cycle for me. Odds are high I'm ovulating.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'll say its going to be very exciting times in the next cople of weeks with all the testing going on here . Odds are at least there will be one or two BFP announcements :) how exciting . Akn they sound like really good signs . Me I had loads of SS in the first week now all seem to have disappeared . Not a sore boob or twinge in sight ( which is also unusual if AF on her way ) but also can't remember having any symptoms till after BFP the last time so will just have to wait and see 10 DPO today but also could be either 14 or 8 lol.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Aw, Starry, I'm glad I'll have some company for my tww! 

I've got loads of IC pregnancy tests so I'm sure when the time gets closer I'll be really tempted to test early too. I don't know why because no good ever comes of it! Last time I didn't get my BFP until after my missed AF anyway. 

The similarities between AF and pregnancy are so frustrating although the cramps I got when I was PG definitely felt different to AF cramps. 

GL to all the ladies testing today - can't wait to hear the results. :) Come on BFPs!!


----------



## anchor08

Can't wait to see tomorrow's tests, good luck everyone!


----------



## ..Julie..

So... I have no idea how to post a picture on here. lol


----------



## anchor08

Does that mean you have good news to show us?!!


----------



## ..Julie..

It does it does!! It was a little faint but it's most definitely there!!  I wanted to post a pic but I still can't figure out how!


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Julie!!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Julie! Praying for you that it's a sticky bean :)

:)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Julie! :happydance:

In the Advanced Reply window there is an icon that looks like a paperclip. Hit the "choose file" and one you've selected the file hit the "upload" button. I never seen anything happen until I hit the "Submit Reply". Maybe there is an easier way, but that's how I do it.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Julie!!! 

I got a BFN this morning.. still too early I think.


----------



## anchor08

Congrats Julie!!! Can't wait to see the line. :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

YAY!!! Congrats Julie. :) :) :) Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## ..Julie..

Thanks Starry for letting me know how to do it. Feel silly now that i know how it seems so simple! 

Thank you ladies for all the congratulations. I'm excited to share with someone! We aren't sure when we will announce it to every one else! I'm just happy to have people to tell!

Im trying to stay super positive and enjoy each moment. I know the fear will creep in when I'm closer to hearing the heartbeat since that was how we found out about our angel baby. I want to be happy though and excited. I feel this little bean deserves that. I just hope its a super sticky one!
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Great line!! :)

I'm so happy for you, I just knew this would be a good month!


----------



## aknqtpie

Nice line!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Gorgeous line, Julie! Congrats once again!

Sorry for your BFN, aknq. It is quite early yet so hopefully you're not out yet!


----------



## Malcolm12

AF finally paid me a visit, a month to the day of my MC. I'm still debating whether we should wait a few months before trying again or go right at it. I bought an OPK kit. Still think I will use it anyway just to see when I O. But I'm thinking I may just want to focus on losing weight since I have been too depressed to hit the gym.


----------



## Carybear

Sorry Malcolm... It s good to know that your body is getting back on track...

Julie... OMG... the line looks great..l


----------



## ..Julie..

Thanks!

Went to the dr today to have blood drawn. Been feeling super light headed all day long and this is the second day it's been that way. I fight anemia all the time so I'm
Hoping that's what is causing it so its an easy fix with some iron supplements. They are going to call me in the next hour to let me know. 

Sorry Malcolm. Whenever you're ready is the right time. It's nice to know when you O just cause sometimes things get so weird. Whether you wait or jump right back into TTC we will be there for you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Julie , delighted for you :) I nearly caved today and tested DPO 11 , I was even in the chemist with frer in my hand and put them back on the shelf . I so don't want a bfn :( ill wait till Sunday as planned ....

My nerves are gone now everytime I go to the loo and wiping is like playing Russian roulette !


----------



## Starry Night

Julie - it's pretty typical to feel drained during pregnancy and anemia is usually heightened as well. I hope the iron supplements help. I struggle with low iron as well but I've found that Mini-Wheats cereal helps a lot. Seriously! Once I started eating them regularly I no longer needed to take supplements.

left - congrats on being strong. It gives me courage to resolve to be strong too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Strong or scared I'm not sure which lol....


----------



## Starry Night

Pick the one that makes you feel the best about yourself. ha ha!

With my angel Sweet Pea I waited until AF was almost a week late, I was so paranoid about bfn even though I just felt and knew I was pregnant. There are so many times I've been wrong!


----------



## Starry Night

Does anyone else look at their TTC tickers/calendars and think "that's it?". I have a hard time believing I've only been officially TTC 2 1/2 months since the loss. It feels so much longer than that. I mean the first 2 months I was still bleeding and had an unrelated surgery but I feel like I've been tracking cycles forever. The ache in my heart feels so much deeper than 2 1/2 months.

Of course, it's almost been a year of TTC#2 all together and there is still no baby on the way. Including my first m/c, it took me over a year to conceive DS. I guess I wouldn't mind waiting another few months for my bfp if I could guarantee it would be sticky. I want to hurry up and get my bfp just in case I will be having to try again. It's so morbid, but there you go.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Starry - as each month goes by TTC after my mc I feel even more disappointed that there's no bfp at the end of each cycle. Then I feel bad for feeling bad because in the grand scheme of things we haven't been TTC for that long compared to some others who having been waiting years for their bfp. It doesn't make me want it any less though. :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry I feel exactly the same , so your not morbid at all . I think anyone who has suffered a loss of a little soul knows only too well that things can go wrong and almost half expect it to . We are just aware of the risks more than those fortunate to have healthy pregnancy s and sticky beanies :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I completely agree with Left Wonderin. After my MMC one the things that stuck out in my mind was that I will no longer be able to have a wonderfully oblivious pregnancy ever again. I know too much now. But I'm also glad to have experienced that (not loosing the baby but the overall experience) because now I can truly appreciate the gift of children and now precious they are.


----------



## Carybear

I know people who have five and six kids. Their kids seem to be more of a problem to them than a blessing. Because of my experience - trying for almost three years... Got our first BFP after two and a half years... Only to have a chemical...

I know that when I hold my children I will appreciate the blessing that they are...


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe that's what makes rainbow babies that extra bit special , they a cherished in a very special way , they are hope bringers and pain healers . Not a bad cv to start life off with ;)


----------



## Starry Night

That's so true, left. I think I stood over DS' crib every night for about a year, just taking him in and filled with awe that I actually had him. I only stopped because now I wake him up whenever I try to sneak into the nursery. lol He's my first little rainbow and I still can't believe he's mine. 

I really hope everyone here still waiting for #1 get to experience that.


----------



## nessaw

Julie congrats. Lovely line.

Echoing what you've all been saying. If I knew I'd be pg with a sticky bean in 2/4/10 etc minths time then I could put up with this rollercoaster ride. Have had super hormones this month due to the clomid!


----------



## ..Julie..

Left wonderin said:


> Maybe that's what makes rainbow babies that extra bit special , they a cherished in a very special way , they are hope bringers and pain healers . Not a bad cv to start life off with ;)

That was wonderfully said. Made me all teary eyed.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

How's everybody doing? x


----------



## aknqtpie

Good.. waiting on AF to make her appearance.. had a little bit of spotting this morning.. now nothing.. Still getting BFNs as of yesterday (12/14dpo)... 

Really annoying me.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm about 5dpo and desperately trying to not symptom spot as it's way too soon. Not working. :dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm still waiting patiently for any sign of AF not a sign of her . But now two bfn so I'm out , now where the hell is she ??????


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too Left.


----------



## Starry Night

I will never understand why the :witch: does that. I hear that story over and over on BnB. AF late, but bfn. It's so sucky and makes me mad. When that happens to me I just blame my irregular cycles as I don't track so can't tell what actual dpo I'm on. But other girls do track so I just don't know what causes AF to be late. :nope:

I don't like wishing AF's arrival on anyone but if you're going to be out anyways, then I hope she comes so you can get on with your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

AF is late yet for me.. but I had a little bit of pink on the TP this morning.. but nothing since and have been cramping bad on and off since last night... 

It sucks because it could be prego symptoms.. but still BFN.. I guess if I implanted on 10dpo, then 12dpo (yest) might still be too early to show up.. I will test again tomorrow.. didn't test today... 

I am all about instant gratification.


----------



## Starry Night

I hear you on the instant gratification, lol.

I did get very strong, AF-like cramps with my last BFP so I wouldn't count myself out by that alone. I have heard that cramps get worse with each successive pregnancy and it even works that way after a lost pregnancy. I got Braxton Hicks with my son really early in the pregnancy (about 16 weeks) when they normally don't come until 3rd trimester first time around (as my SiL kept telling me and why she wouldn't believe I was having them...love her, but really!). But my doctor said my body counted it as my second pregnancy so the pains started coming earlier even though I had never had a baby yet.

Anyways, I think hpts are about 80% accurate by 12dpo so there is quite a bit of wiggle room for you to get your bfp yet. I hope your spotting was IB. But I understand if you don't want to get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Carybear

Hi all... I have been having bad AF cramps and then they go away... And now I have a pulling pain on my side... Still waiting.. I'm guessing I'm about 9dpo right now... Will test in a couple of days


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Cary!

I've been starting to get some big cramps especially along my c-section scar. Getting vaginal pains as well. Trying to not read too much into everything as I'm only 6dpo but my signs with my last pregnancy started around this time.

This will probably be my last chance to get preggo before the due date as we'll be taking a break next month. In June we're flying out to visit my family and I really don't want to travel in the 1st trimester. I don't think it's dangerous but I don't want to m/c while I'm out there or fly with bad morning sickness.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I've got really sore nipples, not the whole boobs - just the nipples! No other symptoms though really.


----------



## aknqtpie

Still BFN today.. 

Good luck Cary, Starry and Tiny!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, my boobs are a little achey but nothing out of the ordinary. They do seem more swollen though. And when I was in the shower I was very aware of the water flowing over them. Argh! How am I going to pass the next week and a half with my sanity intact?


----------



## aknqtpie

AF Showed up :(


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs::hugs: Akn onwards and upwards to April and a Christmas beanie :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Aww, sorry the witch got you aknqtpie! Xx


----------



## ..Julie..

:hugs: akn :(


----------



## Carybear

Sorry akn.. Massive hugs


----------



## nessaw

Sorry akn.

Am joining those of u in 2ww fun. Am 1dpo today. Gd luck.x


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies, I took a massive break for a while but I'm back. I think I could possibly be 1-2DPO, but I won't know for a few days (going to track my temps). I had positive OPKs that turned negative, though. I started metformin a few weeks ago - this couldn't cause false positive OPKs, could it?

Really hoping. If this is our month, baby would be due around the date our last baby died. I can't tell if that is a good thing or a bad. :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

whig - glad to see you're back! :) I wouldn't know about the metformin. I hope your temps clear things up for you.

I think it would be lovely if you could have a new baby when your other baby died. It would turn a sad time of the year into a happy one for you. My last angel would have been due when my first one died but it didn't work out for me. Fortunately, my anniversary is the same day so hubby and I can focus on something positive. 

If this happens to be my month (on 8dpo now) I would be due right around my first angel's due date.


----------



## Carybear

Hi Whig... Not sure if we have met before...

My due date would have been the end of June... Hoping for a BFP that sticks before then...


----------



## Starry Night

And good luck to nessaw in your TWW! Hope this is your month!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , just popping by to say hi. AF in full swing here but great I got a 29 day cycle which is the norm for me after 3 months of weirdness , hoping I'm back on track :)


----------



## rayraykay

Hello ladies--

I wanted to wish everyone lots of baby dust and join in on this thread. I had a miscarriage in November... my due date was June 12th. I have had two periods since the miscarriage, my cycle has been very irregular. I am hoping this won't interfere with my chances of conceiving. I am currently in the wonderful two week wait, sincerely hoping that this month I will get my :bfp: I hope the same for all you ladies. Losing a baby is the hardest thing I've ever been through, but it's nice to know I am not alone. xoxoxo


----------



## Sunnyleah

rayraykay said:


> Hello ladies--
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone lots of baby dust and join in on this thread. I had a miscarriage in November... my due date was June 12th. I have had two periods since the miscarriage, my cycle has been very irregular. I am hoping this won't interfere with my chances of conceiving. I am currently in the wonderful two week wait, sincerely hoping that this month I will get my :bfp: I hope the same for all you ladies. Losing a baby is the hardest thing I've ever been through, but it's nice to know I am not alone. xoxoxo

Welcome! Sorry about your loss. This is a great place to be for support. My cycles took about three months post MMC to settle. They seem to be longer overall though since. Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, rayray!

I don't think irregular cycles should interfere with conceiving. It just makes timing more difficult. After my first m/c I conceived my son without having an AF for 3 months. All that matters is catching that egg.

AFM - 9dpo and feeling 'out' this morning. Feeling a bit more PMS-y this morning. But I'm not giving up yet as it's still early. Yesterday, I got massive butt cramps (yes, butt cramps!) and the only time I've ever gotten them was just before I got my last BFP. 

I hate the TWW roller coaster.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Starry! That sound promising :blush:


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry that's so weird , the last time I got my BFP I got ( butt cramps ) so eloquently put lol.. Had to walk around holing my butt cheek for two days lol.... Thought I had pulled a nerve or something . F'xd for you this cycle .


----------



## Starry Night

It's crazy, isn't it? In the TTC thread I was on at the time there was another girl who got her bfp right around the time I did and she also had butt cramps. Weird. You never read THAT in any of the articles or pregnancy books.

Testing on Tuesday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ill be stalking tuesdayso lol :))


----------



## Starry Night

And I'm with you on having to hold the cheeks. LOL! I was grocery shopping yesterday and it killed sooo bad! I mean, the pain was radiating down into my legs and up into my back. Then I started to get really dizzy. I was just glad DH was with me.


----------



## Carybear

Thinking about all those who are testing soon... Sending :dust: to all of you...

We need so more BFP'S ladies....


----------



## Starry Night

I'm feeling pregnant today. My signs seem to be an every-other-day sort of thing. LOL Feeling pregnant scares me a little as I feel like I'm only setting myself up for disappointment. I never feel like I deserve getting a BFP. Sounds stupid, I know. But I feel the unfairness of some people getting bfps and others not. I feel like it would be unfair for me to get one when women who are just as good do not. So I feel guilty for even hoping it's my turn. 

One new "sign" that I have noticed is a coffee aversion. At first I thought it was a problem with the coffee (it was gas station coffee when I first noticed) but now I realized it's every cup. It just takes like dirt. The same for tea and I just made a new batch of homemade iced tea...normally my favourite. If PMS is playing a mean trick on me this month I will be very put out!:grr::cry:


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hey ladies, 

Who else is due to test soon? 

I'm expecting AF tomorrow so I'm really hoping it'll be a no show and then maybe test on Monday. I don't feel pregnant at all. 

Will wait and see...


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry what a cruel trick it would be if the witch is playing tricks with you . All your signs sound good . And you so deserve your BFP !! Everyone does :)) don't feel guilty , if and when it arrives celabrate it , shout it from the rooftops but don't feel guilty !

I've everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Afm : now cd4 and the hardest and easiest part of the cycle for me . Hard as there is nothing I can do but within that time there is no stress , worry , wondering or pressure. 

Having said all that can't wait to poas again from cd 6 this month :)


----------



## Starry Night

tiny - good luck testing on Monday! I hope AF stays far, far away and you get your sticky rainbow!

I'm testing on Tuesday so we're almost test buddies.

Left - I totally agree with you about the wait between AF and ovulation. I have to wait until CD 20something and I hate sitting back with nothing to do but I also like the lack of stress about symptom spotting (outside of looking for ov signs of course)


----------



## Left wonderin

Well with a bit of luck you won't need to be looking out for o/v next month :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm with you Starry. O generally on CD 20 so long time from AF to o day. But it is definitely down time. Luckily I typically have a 12 day luteal phase so not a full tww for me :). 

Good luck and :dust: to those testing this week! Fingers and toes and eyes crossed for you :)


----------



## Carybear

Starry... You do deserve it! I'm crossing everything for you...

Praying for all of you ladies who are testing....


----------



## rayraykay

:dust: to all of the ladies who are going to test soon! I hope I can check this thread soon and see some :bfp:!!!!! 

Thank you for the feedback Starry & Sunny. This month I decided not to take OPK's (I've got a little bit of a phobia of seeing the negatives and didn't wanna see any haha) and just go with my body's signs of ovulation... so I am not positively sure when I ovulated but I felt like I did about a week ago. (then had similar signs yesterday...):growlmad: Oh well, I guess this is just nature taking it's course or something. I will start testing in about two weeks if AF doesn't show. Has anyone ever done this? If I am not pregnant and AF shows her ugly face haha then I will go back to doing OPKs and maybe charting... 

In the meantime I found out my husband's brother's girlfriend is pregnant. Man, it really hurts. So bad. They know what happened to us in November and were completely inconsiderate about it. It stung pretty badly. I am so hoping my turn comes soon so I don't have to have this bitter taste in my mouth towards every single pregnant person I know and see. 

:hugs: to all. xoxoxo


----------



## Sunnyleah

rayraykay said:


> :dust: to all of the ladies who are going to test soon! I hope I can check this thread soon and see some :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the feedback Starry & Sunny. This month I decided not to take OPK's (I've got a little bit of a phobia of seeing the negatives and didn't wanna see any haha) and just go with my body's signs of ovulation... so I am not positively sure when I ovulated but I felt like I did about a week ago. (then had similar signs yesterday...):growlmad: Oh well, I guess this is just nature taking it's course or something. I will start testing in about two weeks if AF doesn't show. Has anyone ever done this? If I am not pregnant and AF shows her ugly face haha then I will go back to doing OPKs and maybe charting...
> 
> In the meantime I found out my husband's brother's girlfriend is pregnant. Man, it really hurts. So bad. They know what happened to us in November and were completely inconsiderate about it. It stung pretty badly. I am so hoping my turn comes soon so I don't have to have this bitter taste in my mouth towards every single pregnant person I know and see.
> 
> :hugs: to all. xoxoxo


I don't use opk's. I temp and watch cf. I temp to confirm O because I will often have several patches of fertile cf from CD 8-20!! So hard to know what's going on! Lol. From temping I see that I typically O on CD 20 so I'm relaxing a bit. Lol. 

Sorry to hear about your family and their insensitivity. It's hard when the people closest to you don't get it. :hugs:


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you Sunny. I think I will invest in a basal body thermometer if AF shows up. This month I have mostly been monitoring CM & cramping sensations but that's kind of all over the place...not very reliable. Who knows, maybe I will get lucky? Thank you for your help and support.

:hugs:


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies,

I'm afraid I'm out as AF arrived bang on time this morning! :(

I've got everything crossed for those still waiting to test. Let's have some good news ladies! 

Xx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry Tiny :hug:


----------



## Carybear

:hugs::hugs:Sorry Tiny... Sending massive:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, tiny. :hugs:

My preggo signs still seem to be coming every other day as yesterday I felt convinced I was. Today I'm feeling doubtful. The only "sign" I have today is extreme fatigue and I've had that for a week now. If I do get a bfn I'm going to the doctor to get my iron levels checked. This can't be normal. :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

I always get exhausted for about 4 days before my period comes like moving is a chore !! It has to be natures joke that pms and preg symptoms are so similar , although only time I've ever gotten sore boobs is when I got BFP ..... Soooooo painful !


----------



## Starry Night

I normally get tired too but this is something else. I always feel like I'm on the verge of passing out and I get crazy cases of vertigo.

Only 2 more days until I test then I can stop speculating. Oh! The freedom from tww!


----------



## Sunnyleah

@Left... I was the same. Felt just like AF except for sore bb's. lol. Nature is cruel to make it so similar!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I was feeling exhausted during my tww, I kept falling asleep really early in the evening. I've just started taking some iron tablets and feeling more human by the day. I hope your tiredness means a bfp, Starry!


----------



## Left wonderin

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Starry , how you doing today only one day left to wait . I so am hoping its your turn for a BFP . I've everything here crossed for you and sending tuns and tuns of baby Dust :))


----------



## Starry Night

Tested early and got a bfn. :( I have two more tests so may test again tomorrow anyways.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome ray.

Sorry about af tiny.

Starry hoping that its too early.

Afm cd21 bloods again today.

Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Carybear

Hi Ness... Hope things are going good...

Tested this morning... BFN.. Not too surprised as I had this happen the month before my BFP last November.

Happy Tuesday...


----------



## Starry Night

Still in limbo as I'm sure I got an other evap. This one seems a bit darker but still is so crazy faint. I can see it at any angle so it makes me cautiously optimistic I'll see a darker line come Friday. But trying to be realistic too.

Just a little worried that I'm in for a doozie of a period should she come because my hormones have been so intense and crazy.


----------



## Carybear

I plan to test once a week between now and April 23... If its the same as last time I should have a positive by April 27...


----------



## Starry Night

:dust: Cary!


----------



## nessaw

Starry am looovvviinng your spoiler!!xx


----------



## Left wonderin

:cloud9:starry :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, nessaw and everyone! This really was my last chance to conceive before my Sweet Pea's due date as we were taking a brief break next cycle. I'm forcing myself to think positive so I am hoping to hear this one's heart beat before the due date as well. FX'd.

nessaw - when you're getting your bloods done are you allowed to TTC still?


----------



## nessaw

Starry thats fantastic news.xx

the bloods r to check the clomid has worked as in I have ov rather than pg. However the results weren't back yest so have to wait til after the easter weekend. Am 10 dpo and have had raging thirst since 8dpo. Hoping its a gd sign.


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm waiting to o now. This is our last cycle to conceive before original due date. Fingers crossed. May not only marks our due date but also one year of trying. And although we conceived in that year we still aren't pregnant or with baby after one year of trying. I'm really hoping we catch this cycle but cd 15 of a 32 day o on 20 cycle (usually) and my Temps are once again playing tricks on me :(. All over the place. Relying on cm now... Which also likes to play tricks on me. Ugh. Why can't I have a chart that is typical? 

Sorry for the rant and especially to the ladies with cycles longer and more confusing. I'm only getting a small taste of your frustration!! You must be strong women to get through. I guess we all are at this point :)

:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

i sunny , I'm 12 months trying too with no baby in my arms yet . Here is hoping we all et BFP this month :) when you say your temps are all over the place what do you mean ?






https://fertilityfriend.com/ticker/429329/ttc.png

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/429329/


:angel 25/12/2012 ---- 11w4d


----------



## Starry Night

nessaw - sounds like a good sign! I had very high thirst and got a sore throat a few days before my bfp. Thought I was getting a cold but it's gone now.

sunny - sorry you're so frustrated. When I first started TTC back in 2009 in took over a year to conceive my son. It was so hard reaching that one year point with no baby and no new pregnancy to show for it. No one understood my sadness because I had conceived within the year so they were all like "but you have been pregnant". They just didn't get it. I even had to explain it to DH. I'm not TTC just to get pregnant. I'm TTC to get a BABY. So here it is, a year of TTC and NO BABY. 

My cycles are always all over the place too. I don't chart but we tried BD'ing about every other day around the general time I knew I was ovulating. And then I'd keep that up for about a week after my ov signs disappeared "just in case".


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks Starry. It's comforting to know that someone understands :hugs:

And of course home alone on the holiday watching 'a baby story'. Lol. Torturing myself! 

LeftWondering: my temps vary by up to .5 Celsius daily so it's hard to see a good shift when my temp is so erratic. I set an alarm and take it everyday at the same time. Even weekends. I can usually see a shift but its small and only after several temps stay up. It will go up and I think I may have O'd but then it will drop in a day or two. Makes it hard to know when I've O'd. Even ff has trouble identifying o day. It will even change my o day several days after it gives me crosshairs. It just means that we have to bd through most of my cycle. After many cycles I can see that I usually o on day 20 but not always. I just hate to think we missed our chance so every month we have to bd from cd 8-25 ish. Takes the fun out of it and we get burned out. 

Anywho, long.... Thank you for caring enough to ask :)


----------



## rayraykay

Starry!!! CONGRATS!! I am so thrilled for you. I am hoping I will get my BFP this month too.. it's feeling like it! :hugs:

I totally understand the frustration with long cycles.. it's so hard to TTC when your cycles are unpredictable. It's also frustrating when people tell you to be "patient" and "your time will come." Does anyone else hear that from family and friends who haven't been through a loss and get a little mad? Ugh. Although it IS true... it's sometimes very frustrating to hear.


----------



## Sunnyleah

@ rayraykay. I know exactly what you mean. My one brother and sister in law (couple) tell me that all the time. They got pregnant with their first on their honeymoon less than a month off bcp didn't even get AF. Second conceived in 4 cycles while breast feeding first. They are 25 months apart. How do they know that I will have my time? How can they tell me to be patient?

Now my other SIL suffered 2 mc and took a year each time to get pg. then got divorced. Remarried and first month off bcp on honeymoon got pregnant. It's a bit easier to hear her give advice because she's been there. But still- she has her baby now! So yeah. I like coming here especially the ttc #1 after a loss. I feel that these women get it. We're all in the same boat and can support each other.


----------



## rayraykay

I totally agree. A loss is a loss and it's absolutely devastating and I feel for ANYONE who has gone through it, no matter when it happened. However, it's a little hard to stomach coming from someone who has had a baby first... at least they know they are able to carry a baby to term. Having a MC on your first pregnancy... absolutely brutal. We WILL get out time... even tho it's SO HARD to believe sometimes!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Congrats Starry!! :) xxx


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok I'm going crazy!!! Always o between day 18-20 even when I had a 28 day cycle and ff just gave me crosshairs for day 14??? And we completely missed it because of Passover!!! We would normally bd every other day from day 8 or 10 until my cm dictates fertile but I have only had fertile cm from on day 15 & 16??? Why did I get crosshairs on day 14 and then 2 days of fertile cm??? Not sure what to think. I just might have to take that break from charting next cycle!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I'm no expert but I'd go with what my body is telling me :) Ewcm good sign so listen to your body :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Left wonderin said:


> Mmm I'm no expert but I'd go with what my body is telling me :) Ewcm good sign so listen to your body :)


Thanks :). I'm planning on ignoring the crosshairs. I've also had a bit of a cough the past two days so wondering if that's affecting my temp. I generally also have fertile cm on & off for at least 5 days before o so to have none before or even day off makes me suspicious. Lol. I started temping because of that! :thumbup:

Also my alarm has been startling me awake lately and if I retake my temp 15 mins later (lying in bed not getting up or moving) its much lower (in 15 mins?). Also the weather is warming up. I wonder if I'm just super sensitive to my environment. That would explain my normal erratic temps too, right?? Lol

Oh the joys!

:)


----------



## Left wonderin

The joys is right :) this is my first month temping but could do A phd on temping I've read so much lol...... I'm worried my temps are so low in the mornings ( now I am coming up to o/v soon ) but not sure I'm doing it right :)


----------



## Starry Night

I think it's fairly safe to say that TTC#1 after a Loss is really quite devastating. I felt so desperate all the time. It was awful. TTC#2 after a Loss has been very stressful and draining but no where to the same degree. It could change if I go through another m/c first (hope not...thinking positive!).

sunny - try bd' ing a couple days after your ewcm disappears too. Going by when I got my bfp, I must have conceived several days after mine dried up.

Good luck to you and to rayray!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry :) still smiling at your news :)) have a great weekend with the family :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah I'm thinking next cycle will just be every other day except with fertile cm will be every day. Just stop temping and what not for a month. I'm definitely feeling the desperate feelings that you mentioned Starry. I think because I worry that I won't get pregnant again or if I do I may mc again. Also I'm turning 33 in a month and DH is turning 35 in the summer. We'd like 2 or 3 kids so the clock is ticking loudly.


----------



## Carybear

I completely understand Sunny... I feel the same way... I'm 37 and DH is 42... We've been trying since we got married over 2 1/2 years ago... Then, we get our BFP and lose it 4 days later... But I jut have to keep believing... I will hold my babies in my arms...

I'm saying an extra prayer for ya sunny...


----------



## Left wonderin

Cary keep the faith girl :)) don't loose hope:) THERE IS A BIGGER PLAN ;)


----------



## Sunnyleah

Left wonderin,

I was stalking! Lol. Do you know how long your luteal phase is? I'm just asking because sometimes low temps and a short luteal phase can be a progesterone deficiency. My temps used to be lower and a luteal phase of 10 days but that was my first few cycles off the pill. Over a year later my temps average higher and my luteal phase is now 12 days (but delayed o gives me 28-36 day cycles :(

Just a thought. You learn so much about your body temping and charting. It's wonderful. A great book for learning the ins and ours is taking charge of your fertility by dr Toni something... Lol

Good luck!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Carrybear, 

Has the doctor helped you much at this point? 2 1/2 years is long :(. My cousin and a friend of mine have both started seeing a specialist but no answers yet. They are both older (one is 39 with 3 miscarriages and the other is 37 with one miscarriage but that's the only pg in 3 years). 

Good luck to you! I hope you get your rainbow baby soon :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Sunnyleah said:


> Left wonderin,
> 
> I was stalking! Lol. Do you know how long your luteal phase is? I'm just asking because sometimes low temps and a short luteal phase can be a progesterone deficiency. My temps used to be lower and a luteal phase of 10 days but that was my first few cycles off the pill. Over a year later my temps average higher and my luteal phase is now 12 days (but delayed o gives me 28-36 day cycles :(
> 
> Just a thought. You learn so much about your body temping and charting. It's wonderful. A great book for learning the ins and ours is taking charge of your fertility by dr Toni something... Lol
> 
> Good luck!

Before m/c always had28/29 day cycles like clock work ! I never took much noticed but guessed I o/v around day 14-15 . Was only ttc for 3 months ( well only 2 months counting) before BFP . So I'm hoping my cycles has gone back to normal but not sure , that's half the reason I'm temping to try figure out when I o/v as last month with Opk tests got lots of +++++ from cd 9 to - 15 ran out then so gave up testing !!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Leftwonderin,

That a lot of positive opk's! Lol. I'm like you after BCP I was 28 days o on 18. (I started temping right away). After MC its much different. We got bfp on our 4th cycle the first time. Tis is now our 4th cycle trying since MC. But ff is confusing me!! First crosshairs at cd 14?? Never this early before... Long story. Lol and now this morning my crosshairs are dotted. Hmmm. Lol. Glad we didn't stop bd-ing! Perhaps I will get a true temp rise in a day or two. 

Good luck with temping! I find my charts are hard to read until they're almost done. Lol. Not helpful in the moment. But long term they've helped me a lot.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks :) not expecting miracles but the information will be very helpful in terms of patterns for the future :) yes lots and lots of smiley faces !!!!


----------



## anchor08

How's everyone doing here? Anyone in the two week wait?


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Not me, only on CD 12 so just waiting.... Zzzzz!

How are you doing Anchor? Any new pregnancy symptoms? :)


----------



## Carybear

Hi all... Hope things are going good...


----------



## anchor08

Definitely feeling the fatigue, and some days I feel...like my stomach is off, not nauseous like I might lose it, just like mild indigestion, and it doesn't seem to matter whether I eat or not. Not horrible, just hope it passes soon! I'm trying to sort out the account with my insurance company from the miscarriage so they can settle with my gynaecologist so I can make an appointment to go in again!


----------



## Starry Night

That sounds stressful! Sometimes I take universal health care for granted. I mean, you get what you pay (or don't pay) for but chasing down insurance reps doesn't sound like my cup o' tea.

AFM - just really tired over here. Like anchor, I just feel a little off but it's still early. My nausea kicks in around 6 weeks or so. But I've never had it bad (never vomited).

Good luck to those waiting to ovulate! I hope it's your lucky month!


----------



## anchor08

Yeah, it's a pain. It's a two-tiered system here -- government hospitals and clinics are free, but long queues and not quite as good care if it's not a dire emergency. Private services are actually not too expensive if you have to pay out of pocket, but we do have insurance to pay for some things, so it's worth a bit of time to try to get them to pay first. I think I can still go in again if I need to, just don't want the embarrassment of phoning for an appointment while I have a 60+ days overdue account. It's not my fault, I swear! :)


----------



## Starry Night

We can get partial coverage up here too as not everything is covered (ie. ambulance, private rooms in hospital or dental) and you usually get that coverage through work but DH doesn't. We've looked into getting some in the past but it's just one more monthly bill. And you still have to pay out-of-pocket up front for a lot of things. You just get reimbursed for it later. However, a part of me still thinks it is worth it especially in regards to dental. I've avoided going for so long and good gum health is important for pregnancy! And I want DS to have good teeth too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi anchor , got my crosshairs this am so offically 3dpo today :) tis up to Mother Nature now ( and god ! ) nothing for me to do but sit back and relax :) yeah right !!!! Was feeling very irritable today like pms which is so not like me . Also feeling a little " off" .. But I'm going to try so hard not to SS this Tww . Had myself driven half mad last month !


----------



## anchor08

Yeah, it's so easy to spot everything when you're looking for it! I'll be curious to see what FF does if your temp stays at this new level for the next few days...maybe it will move O to CD17. Either way, you've definitely O'd now and your timing was good. Do you have anything fun to do in the next week or two to distract yourself?


----------



## Left wonderin

Anchor it will be interesting was a bit shocked with the jump this morning !! But to be honest the time of taking temps is a bit hit and miss the last few days as oh on earlies and wakes me at 4.30every morning ! I temp at 7 so have had distrusted sleep . Well whatever way it goes I'm defo in the Tww :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Anchor just noticed you hit the 8 weeks mark ! Another milestone :))


----------



## rayraykay

Sooooo... I tested today.... I wasn't going to do it this morning because my husband is out of town... but I cracked this afternoon and got a REALLY faint line. Will you lovely ladies look at this and see what you think? It could be a positive I think! I am going to do another tomorrow morning with first morning urine!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Carybear

Congrats Rayray... Looks like a light pink line to me


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you @Carybear!! It's so faint I am trying not to get too excited... but it seems like it wouldn't be there at all if I wasn't in the early stages of pregnancy. I will test again tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## Starry Night

That's most definitely a bfp!! I don't even need to enlarge it to see the pinkness. It's darker than my first line I got. Congrats!!!!!

AFM - did too much today and got a teeny bit of pink spotting. It was only brown on the toilet paper but when I dabbed a little bit 'up there' it was pink. DH made me lie down and it stopped and hasn't been back. So hoping it's just from over-doing it. Still feeling positive though. No choice really.


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much. We are bump buddies @Starry Night! I will see how the test looks tomorrow. Relax and rest. Get some good sleep tonight. My mom shared with me that she didn't only spot thru her whole pregnancy with me... she bled. She was so worried, but here I am today. Talking to you. I had a perfectly healthy birth and grew up just fine. I hope that helps, you and your rainbow are going to be just fine. :hugs: but don't overextend yourself! Try and relax as much as possible.


----------



## Starry Night

I bled heavy like a period, clots and all, with my son for the first 14 weeks. I remember my grandma telling me she did that with most of pregnancies too. I guess I'm just a bleeder. With my son I had a clot and a partial placenta abruption so I definitely don't want to repeat that. I looked up some info and it seems doing too much can cause the blood vessels in your cervix to burst. Hope that is all it was as the spotting was very, very minimal. I wouldn't bother going to the doctors with it...especially this early. Hate how the staff treats you like crap when you come in. Some are very nice but you always get that one nurse or doctor who just doesn't care or treats you like a liar (had that happen with my last m/c....you could totally tell the doctor though I was making everything up just to get a scan...he didn't give me one. I had to come back several days later. Lo, and behold, my baby had been dead for awhile).

And hooray for bump buddies! There is a December thread in the Pregnancy after a Loss Forum. And I think I accidentally started one in the First Tri.


----------



## rayraykay

My goodness.. that sounds terrible. That's totally unacceptable for staff to treat you like that. They need to be mindful that as wonderful as pregnancy is, it can be very scary sometimes! Did you stay with the same doctor? I think I want to, but I have all the sad memories at her office.... I can't decide. DH thinks we should stick with the same Dr... I have seen her since I was 17 & she knows all my history...


----------



## Starry Night

Where I am your GP takes care of your pregnancy until about 30ish weeks. I only moved to the area when I was 30weeks with my son. My DH and I are hoping we can request the same OBYN we had last time. We really liked him but he was a resident so I don't know if he's even in the area anymore.

Unfortunately, ladies lie a lot to get a scan and I wasn't bleeding to death so I guess the ER doctor was skeptical. He didn't listen when I tried to explain I had been having problems and that earlier scans showed slow growth or that my previous blood test had shown a higher hcg. He totally dismissed everything I said.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ray.

Starry look after yourself.

Afm not much to report. Last day of clomid. Not counting days this month (alledgedly!!)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Rayray , I am so see the line , even without squinting and that's good for me lol... Congratulations :) 

Starry hope the spotting has stopped , your attitude is amazing :) but you are so right nothing for it but to be positive :) take it easy lady :) 

Me not much to report DPO 5 ............... Not SS


----------



## anchor08

Left wonderin said:


> Anchor just noticed you hit the 8 weeks mark ! Another milestone :))

Thanks! Very excited to turn the week over. Your temps are climbing nicely, now is the part of the tww that seems slowest to me though -- even if you notice something, it's probably too early to mean much. Good luck!



rayraykay said:


> Sooooo... I tested today.... I wasn't going to do it this morning because my husband is out of town... but I cracked this afternoon and got a REALLY faint line. Will you lovely ladies look at this and see what you think? It could be a positive I think! I am going to do another tomorrow morning with first morning urine!:cloud9:

AWESOME!!! I can see it easily, no enlarging or squinting necessary. Keep us posted, we'd love to see more tests!


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you anchor!! I tested again this morning... This is what I got. Still very faint but it's definitely pink and definitely there. THANK YOU ALL for the support. I'm so grateful I found this website. (Ps I dunno why it posts sideways... I'm sorry!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi anchor I agree a week of nothingness lol..... The nerves for me don't kick in really till 10-12 DPO and then going to the loo is like playing constant Russian roulette ! 

Ray ray congratulations :) that's defo a pink line :)))


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Congratulations Rayray!! xx


----------



## Starry Night

My spotting hasn't come back so I'm assuming for now that it was from over-doing it. I am having trouble sleeping though. This is the second night in a row where I'm getting no sleep. I think it's the gas. lol And my thoughts are so scattered I can't settle.

Had a good cry over my angel today. I just miss her. :(

Good luck, Left! Stay strong with your no-SS resolve! 

nessaw - hope the Clomid works for you this month and you get your bfp!


----------



## rayraykay

I took a digital this morning, sure enough, it said Pregnant. Now just trying to stay as positive as possible. Thank you everyone, so much for your support. 

Starry, I totally know what you mean. It's hard to miss someone you wanted to meet so badly, the curiousity will always kill me. You have something to look forward to tho, an angel you will hold in your arms instead of your heart. It will never take away the pain of our losses, but it will help fill the hole in our hearts. xoxoxo


----------



## Carybear

Well said Rayray.. And CONGRATULATIONS. 

AFM cm is still cloudy but stretchy again, I got a really dark OPK this morning and I a, going to test with an OPK around 4... Just curious to see whatis going on...

We def bd Justin case...


----------



## rayraykay

you go girl Carybear!! I am sending you :dust:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Hoping to join the ranks of those who a pregnant 

I am having cramping on and off... Nothing terrible... Just there


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry Night said:


> My spotting hasn't come back so I'm assuming for now that it was from over-doing it. I am having trouble sleeping though. This is the second night in a row where I'm getting no sleep. I think it's the gas. lol And my thoughts are so scattered I can't settle.
> 
> Had a good cry over my angel today. I just miss her. :(
> 
> Good luck, Left! Stay strong with your no-SS resolve!
> 
> nessaw - hope the Clomid works for you this month and you get your bfp!

 Starry that's great spotting has stopped and was only a once off :) and I can empathise with you , had a weepy day on Sunday thinking about my little soul . Every now and again I allow my self take out the scans and think of what should have been and just remember my baby . I think it is a good thing to remember and grieve :) 

In other news I am trying so hard not to SS , not very successfully . I'm obsessed with my boobs as I so want to feel them sore as last time they killed me . But despite willing it so far no sore boobs , except the odd tingly nipple ! Lol.......


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone... Just wanted to say thanks or listening to my woes... 

How is everyone...

Lol left... I try so hard not to ss but I'm terrible at it... This past month was the first time I really didn't have any symptoms, so I thought it was it... Guess I'm wrong if I have symptoms and wrong if dont


----------



## anchor08

Always here for you, Cary! I hate that you're having such a hard time figuring out what is going on, but the one (tiny) bright side is that it's kind of exciting for us stalking -- what's going to happen next? WHO KNOWS??! :) Sounds like you're coping really well, you're a tough chick!

Left, I completely know what you mean -- the two-week wait for me was a two-week boob grab (are they sore yet? how about now?)! Never amounted to much until I was further along, but hey, passes the time I guess? :)


----------



## Carybear

Another Very dark OPK... Once again... This morning... Sigh....

Having a little backache and some mild cramping.,, the stretching pain seems to not really be there anymore.. Boobs are not very sore, but I do feel nauseous throughout the day... But there is also a lot of stress at both work and home, so..l, it could come from that...

I'm hoping that I did o and that we caught it.., or that I'm already pregnant... Guess well see... And the wait continues... Lol


----------



## Carybear

It has been this dark for four days in a row....


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Blimey Cary, four days! 

I've had a few almost positive opks leading up to my +OPK before but never had 4 days of positives in a row.

Hoping you caught that egg! GL. xx


----------



## anchor08

Wow, that's very dark! Can't wait for your BFP, hopefully it's already started or it comes in about two weeks!


----------



## Left wonderin

anchor08 said:


> Always here for you, Cary! I hate that you're having such a hard time figuring out what is going on, but the one (tiny) bright side is that it's kind of exciting for us stalking -- what's going to happen next? WHO KNOWS??! :) Sounds like you're coping really well, you're a tough chick!
> 
> Left, I completely know what you mean -- the two-week wait for me was a two-week boob grab (are they sore yet? how about now?)! Never amounted to much until I was further along, but hey, passes the time I guess? :)

Anchor your such a breath of fresh air and always make me laugh out loud ! Hi Cary boy all those positive tests must be confusing . We need to turn them into 
+ hpt 

AFM : 7dpo and big temp dip this am but I don't trust my themometer , not sure why just don't trust it !! It's new and everything but can't believe my temps are so low then so high , just doesn't seem right . Can't wait to see what they read tommrow !!! God only knows !!


----------



## Geny

congrats :) thats a positive.


----------



## Carybear

I was looking at the OPk today thinking.., why can't you be an hpt instead... But... My time will come.. And this won't even matter


----------



## Carybear

And on day five.....
It continues to get darker.... The longest I have ever gone with a positive is three days... And none of those were as strong as these... I'd take another hpt but it was a clear bfn on Saturday...


----------



## Left wonderin

Is the dark line the control line Cary ?? Because one is def darker than the other . The one on the right is darker to me


----------



## Carybear

That is the test line... I've never had one that dark...


----------



## Left wonderin

It's dark alright ! I really feel for you , you must be so confused !! At least knowing where you stand in terms of your cycle is a comfort in this ttc but not to know , that must be really difficult . I am in awe of your positive attitude :) your some gal lol..


----------



## Carybear

Thanks... I teach fifth grade... I guess ive learned a lot of patience


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh how cute and I would say you need patience in bucket loads . I work as a social worker in child protection for my sins :)


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Fifth grade in the spring time.... Makes you count the days until June


----------



## Starry Night

LOL! I remember how I was as a fifth-grader and I was one of the "good" ones!


----------



## Carybear

I have some angels in my classroom.. And then I have the others.. I wonder how I can still have hair... Lol


----------



## nessaw

How's everyone doing? I'm in 2ww after v painful clomid ov on sat night. Hoping that means more that one egg released. More chances I hope!


----------



## Carybear

Things are ok here... I'm in limbo yet again... Hoping for news soon...

FX'd for you ness... Twins would be awesome...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

In my tww also - no symptoms yet!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

AF got me today. :(

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Tiny...

Still waiting... AF should be due tomorrow... Praying it doesn't show


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Now I'm confused - it turns out that AF hasn't started at all. 


I went for a run this morning and after about 5 minutes I had to stop because I felt sick and dizzy like I was going to faint. I took a slow walk back home and when I got in I went to the loo and found that I had brown discharge in my underwear at that point I assumed AF was on her way and put a pad on. Since then I have had some further brown stringy mucus but not cramps and no proper bleeding. I don't normally have any spotting before AF so I have no idea what is going on now!! Help!!


----------



## Carybear

Hmmmm... Maybe it is IB... 

I spot before AF but it is usually a light pink that tuns bright red..

FX'd for a tiny!


----------



## nessaw

Thats intriguing tiny. How many dpo r u?


----------



## Left wonderin

Carybear said:


> So sorry Tiny...
> 
> Still waiting... AF should be due tomorrow... Praying it doesn't show

Hi Cary fxd its your month , how are you feeling ??


----------



## Carybear

Earlier today I could have sworn AF was about to show... Now, nothin much..

Bfn today, but last time I didn't get a BFP until I was four days late... Cervix is still very high and soft...


----------



## rayraykay

Hang in there carybear. I think it sounds like you could definitely get your BFP this month.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

nessaw said:


> Thats intriguing tiny. How many dpo r u?

I had the brown discharge 13dpo/14dpo and BFN. 

Today I'm currently about 15dpo and no sign of any more brown CM or AF at the moment. 

Just wish the witch would hurry up and come if she's coming!


----------



## anchor08

Wow, I'm excited for both of you, good signs!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

The witch got me - on to cycle no.5! :(


----------



## Carybear

Awwww Tiny... So very sorry.. 

I'm still waiting.. So wet I keep thinking I AF is here but nothing...

The wait continues...


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Really hope this is your time, Cary! x


----------



## Carybear

Thanks tiny... Was going to hold out until Thursday to test... But might have to do it tomorrow


----------



## Left wonderin

Cary fxd for you :) Hoping this is your month :) Keep us posted !! How is your mum doing ?


----------



## Carybear

Sitting with my mom now.. She is in pain but in good spirits... They have her walking 3x day and say she might go home tomorrow


----------



## Carybear

Well ladies... AF got me... I'm hanging my ttc hat up... If it happens it happens... If not then God has other plans. I won't be around that much, but I will stop in from time to time to check in on all the BFP'S 

God bless you all....


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Sorry, I'm really sorry AF got you Cary. :(

I can understand why'd you want to take a break from TTC - it's physically and mentally exhausting. I hope you get your BFP soon. All the best.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Cary I'm so sorry the witch got ya I was so hoping this would be your month :( taking a break can be a good thing as this is all so stressful ! Great news about your mum and even better she will be getting home so soon :) 

I do hope it is Gods plan for you to get a BFP soon :) and I'm glad to hear you won't be disappearing all together , we would miss you xx


----------



## anchor08

I'm so sorry, Cary. I hope the next season will be relaxing and brief -- and that we'll see you back here very soon with your bfp. I really respect your decision, sounds like your family needs you in other ways. Thanks for all the encouragement and support, and I can't wait to return the favor!


----------



## rayraykay

Cary- I hope your mom has a safe and healthy recovery. She is so lucky to have you to be there with her. I also completely understand your decision. Thank you for your support and love, I appreciate it more than you know. Like anchor, I will be here for you when you are ready to come back. Sending you and your family love and light :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Cary and tiny sorry about af. Take care.x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I would like to join you all. I lost my little angel almost 2 weeks ago at 6 weeks. We had been trying for 1 year since I had my tubal reversal last year. I have had 2 CPs and now lost my little angel. This was my first injectable and clomid cycle. My RE has me on BCP this cycle to get rid of a cyst on my ovary, but next cycle I will be back on injectables and CLomid. My Re is putting me on 300mg Progesterone this time instead of the 200mg I was on.

I am so scared to go through that again. I found out I was pregnant when I was 4 weeks. Those 2 weeks were the best 2 weeks of my life even though I had a feeling somehting was not right, I kept putting off as nerves. I was devastated when my U/S showed the sac the same size as a week before with no changes what so ever. My Re did betas and my numbers had dropped to 20 and were 0 2 days later. I am so scared to go through this again, but we want a baby. We will be starting as soon as I stop BCP in 2.5 weeks and AF starts.


----------



## nessaw

Hi galvan. Am sorry for ur loss. Welcome to our thread. Good luck.x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,
Please can i join u all? Ive just lost my baby at 14 weeks. It was a little girl born sleeping 23rd April at 9.14pm. She was tiny but we got to hold her. She would of been our first child. Took us 2 years to conceive. Obviously im bleeding at the moment but we are keen to ttc again asap.
Xxx


----------



## anchor08

Welcome Galvan, I completely relate to your comment that the weeks you were pregnant were the best weeks of your life. I felt that way as well when I lost my first in January and it made it so difficult. It is scary to think about possibly going through that again, but it sounds like you have a plan of attack, and this is a great group of ladies to go through it with!

Welcome MrsBroodyPants, I am SO, SO sorry to hear of your loss this week. Sounds like it was a difficult journey even to that point, and now so heartbreaking. Take good care of yourself and if you want to let us know how you're feeling we're all hear to listen!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. I pray I won't have to wait too long for my forever baby. OH told everybody in his family that I was pregnant right after we found out. I really didn't want to, but since it was his first and I didn't think anything would happen, I agreed. Plus, my nausea was so bad everyone around me could tell. Well, after we lost the baby one of his sisters told me that I was never pregnant and all I had was gastritis! I got really mad and asked her if gastritis causes 4 positive HPTs, 4 positives betas, and a sac on an u/s. She said that was in my mind and another SIL and MIL agreed!!! I was so mad by then that I went home because I was so close to knocking her ass on the ground.

Next time nobody in his family will find out I am pregnant until they see my bump or if we have moved they see pics on FB. I guess my bump or baby in my arms will also be gastritis or in my mind. 

Sorry needed to rant, this really just bothered me so bad. They told me this just a week ago right after I had started bleeding. I was hurting so bad that day and SIL had asked what was wrong and I told her. She said well AFs can hurt, and I told her it was not AF that if she didn't remember I was pregnant. This was when she said all of that cruel uncalled for shit.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive been feeling really down the last few days but thats understandable as my loss is so recent. I need to focus on the future and getting another bfp. 
I hope we all get our forever babies asap xxx


----------



## anchor08

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies. I pray I won't have to wait too long for my forever baby. OH told everybody in his family that I was pregnant right after we found out. I really didn't want to, but since it was his first and I didn't think anything would happen, I agreed. Plus, my nausea was so bad everyone around me could tell. Well, after we lost the baby one of his sisters told me that I was never pregnant and all I had was gastritis! I got really mad and asked her if gastritis causes 4 positive HPTs, 4 positives betas, and a sac on an u/s. She said that was in my mind and another SIL and MIL agreed!!! I was so mad by then that I went home because I was so close to knocking her ass on the ground.
> 
> Next time nobody in his family will find out I am pregnant until they see my bump or if we have moved they see pics on FB. I guess my bump or baby in my arms will also be gastritis or in my mind.
> 
> Sorry needed to rant, this really just bothered me so bad. They told me this just a week ago right after I had started bleeding. I was hurting so bad that day and SIL had asked what was wrong and I told her. She said well AFs can hurt, and I told her it was not AF that if she didn't remember I was pregnant. This was when she said all of that cruel uncalled for shit.

That is simply awful, I am so sorry! I can't believe they would say that, even if they're just in denial. Do you think your husband could talk to them since they're his family and let them know that 1.) they're flat out wrong and need to have their heads examined if they won't believe the medical evidence and 2.) you are grieving and they need to support that? Or at the very least shut up? I'm so angry for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive been feeling really down the last few days but thats understandable as my loss is so recent. I need to focus on the future and getting another bfp.
> I hope we all get our forever babies asap xxx

Hi and welcome to this thread , its a good one with a great bunch of supportive ladies :) I'm very sorry to read the sad devastating news that you lost your little girl :cry: you must still be in disbelief and shock as it was only days ago :nope:
How wonderful you got to meet and hold her , although I'm sure it must have been very hard . I lost my little soul at 12 weeks last Christmas Eve, it was my first baby and the feeling of complete emptiness was overwhelming . It is important to give yourself time to grieve , the support here is wonderful and it helps so much to have people to share with that really understand 

For now all I can offer is :hugs: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Galvan welcome to this wonderful thread . I'm so sorry for the loss of your little soul :( its heartbreaking :cry: I'm equally sorry you have such idiots for sil and mil !! Are they mentally challenged ?? 

If you are like me you will have good days and bad days , days you feel so angry , so sad and so cheated :nope: But don't loose hope , all our rainbow babies are near by and we will all experience they joy of theses special bundles . I believe rainbow babies are pain erasers and hope bringers :hugs: 

I send you lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi mrsbroodypants. So very sorry for your loss. Hope we can help you through.

Galvin that is truly dreadful. How you didn't wallop them I do not know. Big hugs.


----------



## GalvanBaby

IMO, they are heartless cruel individuals who want nothing more than for Oh and I to divorce. Then again, maybe they are ignorant. They told me that a baby girl doesn't form until 4 months pregnant, but a baby boy start forming at 2 months! I was like excuse me then how do I have us pics of my daughter at 9 weeks showing more than a blob?? I showed them online how babies form and they didn't believe it.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. I got a bfn yest @12dpo on my final cycle of clomid. I have to have the measles jab and won't be able to ttc for four months. So I won't be getting that bfp before june 7th when my baby was due. Am trying to let go of that now. I wish u all the luck in the world with ur rainbow babies and hope to come back in sept to c lots of bfps.xxx


----------



## anchor08

GalvanBaby said:


> IMO, they are heartless cruel individuals who want nothing more than for Oh and I to divorce. Then again, maybe they are ignorant. They told me that a baby girl doesn't form until 4 months pregnant, but a baby boy start forming at 2 months! I was like excuse me then how do I have us pics of my daughter at 9 weeks showing more than a blob?? I showed them online how babies form and they didn't believe it.

Well, I guess it's possible that they're extremely ignorant and trying to keep you from grieving unnecessarily...but either way I'm really sorry you have to deal with it. The most comforting thing anyone could say to me was that this was a big deal and I should take all the time I needed to grieve and grieve well. I hope you have other people supporting you in that, but you definitely have us!



nessaw said:


> Hi ladies. I got a bfn yest @12dpo on my final cycle of clomid. I have to have the measles jab and won't be able to ttc for four months. So I won't be getting that bfp before june 7th when my baby was due. Am trying to let go of that now. I wish u all the luck in the world with ur rainbow babies and hope to come back in sept to c lots of bfps.xxx

I'm so sorry, that is really hard. The good thing is that you're taking care of something you need to be healthy and keep your rainbow baby healthy when the time comes. I hope we'll see you back here in a few months well rested and ready to take on the world!


----------



## melann13

I haven't really kept up on this thread, but I thought it was only right to pop by. My EDD was May 21st so I didn't think it would happen, BUT this morning, MAY 2ND at 11DPO here it is!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anchor08

Wow, that's amazing, just in time! Congratulations!!! Keep us posted on how everything's going.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Congratulations Melann!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Anyone on this thread still TTC or is it just me?!


----------



## Left wonderin

No Tiny I'm still here Tcc :) 14 DPO and just waiting for AF to show up !! Tested 3 times over last 3 days bfn :( . On to the next cycle so lol..

Where are things at with you


----------



## Carybear

I've taken a break... But mentally still ttc


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I'm 8dpo ov so just bumbling through my tww! 

Do you have AF signs then Left Wonderin?

Bless you, Cary! xx


----------



## Left wonderin

No but I'm one of those very lucky people who get no pms and no cramping except mild on the first day of AF


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Left wonderin said:


> No but I'm one of those very lucky people who get no pms and no cramping except mild on the first day of AF

I'm jealous!

I get quite a lot of pms and it gets my hopes up every time! :wacko:


----------



## Carybear

I've had so many symptoms over the last five months... I've learned I can't COunt anything


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Same here Cary, only a positive test will do for me now!


----------



## Carybear

Well I had terrible stomach pain that went into my groin yesterday... Intense pressure that hurt really bad. In the middle of the night I had the usual pinching, stabbing pain that usually means ovulation... Today the pressure is much less... I'm thinking it was ovulation pain... But I've never had anything that intense


----------



## anchor08

How's it going Cary? I know it's creepy for me to be keeping track of your cycles, but I couldn't help noticing that it's about that time again. :) Hope you don't mind. Are you enjoying running the kids' program at church?


----------



## Carybear

I enjoy it a lot but it takes most of my free time.

I was two days late and then out of nowhere the witch hit. I'm trying to be positive, but usually I have spotting and a little warning. I went to take a test yesterday and I was like... Oh... My pee is orange. Wiped and there it was...

Not creepy at all.. Lol... Hoping to join you at some time.

How are you feeling? When do you go for a gender scan? Any guesses on boy or girl?
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Starry Night

I havent' been keeping up with this thread but I'm technically still TTC. I did get my bfp but had another miscarriage. Right now I'm WTT for the foreseeable future because I want to go for testing and it's going to be a long, long wait.


----------



## anchor08

I think a lot of us are on multiple threads, hard for me to keep track of which one is active! Starry, how are you feeling physically these days? Sorry about AF Cary, is it getting easier to not pay too much attention to what's happening or is it hard to forget after being so focused?

I'm doing pretty well, lots of headaches and a cold right now, but I'll should be able to get some extra sleep in the next few days which hopefully will help both issues. I have a regular appointment in about 10 days, so not sure if they will scan then...if so we might get a peek. The "official" anatomy/gender scan isn't until 23 weeks (no idea why they scheduled me so late, it's annoying!), so that's still a long wait.


----------



## Carybear

Naw... It isn't any easier at all. It's still all I can think about. But, I'm teaching summer school this summer and my mom is going in for a double mastectomy. So, plenty to keep my mind busy.

My moms surgery is for tomorrow at 12:30.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

All the best to your mum, Cary. xx


----------



## anchor08

Yes, tell her she has cheerleaders all over the world! Hugs to you too, it's not easy being in the supporting role for big things like this, I hope you have lots of support as well.


----------



## Carybear

I will definitely pass the information along. She was in a lot of pain when I left there tonight, but that is understandable with a double mastectomy. I will visit her on the way to work tomorrow and then after work again.

Seven days of school left! Of course, no summer for me as I'm working summer school... But I'm hoping to get a new bed and couch with the money


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol in my job I get to take students ( interns ) from the college , its so funny last year my student was my new wooden floor , this year it will be oil for the winter lol......


----------



## Carybear

Lol... Yeah I only have to work 20 hours a week.... Not too bad :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi girls, 

just thought I'd update everyone - not that I have much to update. So, it's just occurred to me that this is my last cycle to get a BFP before my would've been due date (9th July). In all honestly I really thought I'd be pregnant again by now - so naive! 

I'm half way through my TWW and only have one pregnancy test left so will only test if AF is late. Next month I'll be away from my other half during my fertile days so would be the ideal opportunity to wean myself off of TTC and into NTNP. It won't be easy but I'm finding the full on TTC too much hard work and stressing about it all can't be helpful. :(

Also, worth a mention - saw in another thread that Left Wonderin got her BFP the otherday. Great news!! A h&h 9 months to you Left Wonderin. :) xx


----------



## Carybear

Hi Tiny... I used last month to ween me off of ttc and this month NTNP... It is wonderful. I still want a baby as much as ever, but im not analyzing every little thing. I highly recommend it!

I had spotting on cd 14... Four little spot wheni wiped. Today is cd 16 and I am having a lot of back pain. I'm in trainings today, so maybe it's the chairs who knows.., this is the pain I get when AF shows up.... Didnt get it last time AF showed up ... No cramping hardly at all with AF and no spotting before hand... Hope it means good news for me but life will go one with or without my rainbow...

FX'd that this is your month


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I think there's a lot to be said for the more relaxed approach, if you can bring yourself to be that way I suppose. It's going to be hard to really just let go of the OPKs, symptom spotting and counting dpo as I've relied so heavily on it all over the last few months. Even when I've got a BFN month after month I think to myself 'well at least I did everything I could to make it work for me this cycle'. NTNP will feel like the complete opposite but hey, maybe that's what I need to do in order to get my rainbow and yeah, you're exactly right - in the meantime life goes on! :) xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tiny that is exactly what I did this month took the pressure off myself . Tbh I was convened every month was going to be THE month because it just HAD to be ... Well the beginning of this month I thought maybe it won't be the month , it has as much of a possibility of not being the month than being it . Immediately the pressure came off . I still wanted my BFP but it didn't have to be THIS month , I knew it was coming . I stepped away from my desperation to be pregnant again which I feel was still tied to my recent loss , in doing this I feel I accepted my loss a little more too . Not sure of any of that make sense but I do now it made the whole month easier and less stressful and .... Well you know how it turned out lol


----------



## rayraykay

I think NTNP has a lot of power for whatever reason. I also did the same thing the month I conceived. I just put away the ovulation tests, put away the temp taker, put away the charts, and just went with the flow. When I noticed egg white CM.. we did our thang and 2 weeks later got our BFP. I think taking the pressure off can help, although its much easier said than done. You will get your BFP tinyfootsteps!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Roll on July and NTNP! :)


----------



## Carybear

Lol... That's the way to do it tiny! I think I just got so tired... It began to feel like another job...


----------



## Starry Night

NTNP hasn't worked for me so far but I never chart or temp so there isn't really much involved with TTC. I just pay attention to body signs. I think I have too bad of luck with NTNP as dh and I happen to be 'in the mood' on all the wrong days. lol And I gave up on ntnp after only 2 cycles. ha ha Not really a good sample.

I never chart though because of how stressful it seems. I'm not good with routine and temping really relies on that. I'd try it if I was desperate enough. My biggest problem is staying pregnant and not sure how charting/temping would help.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

No luck again this month, AF got me this morning. Going to take a break for a month and then NTNP in August. Never did get my BFP before my would've been due date. Oh well, it'll happen when it happens I suppose. At least it takes some of the pressure off now.


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, tiny. It sucks to not get your bfp by that milestone. I hope you find your break helpful and restorative.


----------



## Carybear

So sorry tiny... FX'd for next month


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies, 

well, it worked - first month of NTNP and I got my BFP this week. Exactly 9 months to day after my MC. :) 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Starry Night

congrats!!

Not much going on. In the midst of my second AF since my d&c in May. I think my body needed this as I passed a big, strange clot and my last cycle was really off. I also got some testing done for my miscarriages and am waiting for the results. Though the doctor said they'd only call if something showed up so no phone call would be good but I have no idea on the time frame so I'm not sure when to assume a negative.


----------



## Left wonderin

Tiny congratulations :) delighted for you :) how are you feeling ?


----------



## Carybear

So happy Tiny! Congratulations!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Left wonderin said:


> Tiny congratulations :) delighted for you :) how are you feeling ?

Mostly sleepy and nervous at the moment! Very happy but I'll be glad to get through 1st tri. :)


----------



## Carybear

Ill be praying tiny... That the little one sticks! I'm so happy for ya!


----------

